# Rollersetting 2011! (Challenge, Tips, Techniques, etc.)



## Rocky91 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hey guys!
I haven't seen a thread like this, so I figured I'd start one.
I've recently started falling in love with rollersetting my hair for a low-manipulation style. 
So, if there's anyone out there who'll be doing the same during 2011, here's the place to hang out, share tips, tricks, etc.
I guess you could call it a challenge, but I mean, I know we probably won't exclusively rollerset, and we're probably doing other challenges. so no pressure. just a place to chill and share with fellow rollersetters. i just wanna know some basic stuff to get us going:

Starting Length/Goal Length:
Why You Rollerset:
How Often:
Products:
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?)
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:

Thanks! 
*Trey Songz voice* lehgo!


----------



## Janet' (Dec 24, 2010)

Although I won't be joining this thread, I will definitely be a lurker and I will be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines!!!!


----------



## bludawnn28 (Dec 24, 2010)

i'm interested in joining but don't have a dryer.....any recommendations?


----------



## AfroKink (Dec 24, 2010)

*Starting Length/Goal Length:* Layered chin-APL / layered APL-?

*Additional goals:* I want to roll my hair in under 45 mins. Right now it takes about 1 hour and 20 mins. I saw a tip in another thread about "moving your hands faster" I think I'll give that a try! Also I want to learn to use all of these flexirods I've collected.

*Why You Rollerset:* The curls are nice and it helps me to stretch my hair out. I'll usually wear the curls for 1 day then wear buns. Stretching my hair this way really helps to decrease tangles and knots 

*How Often:* Every 7-14 days. I try to rollerset after every wash, but occasionally I'll dry in bantu knots. I much prefer the rollers.

*Products:*After washing out my DC I add Hawaiian Silky all over my hair. I add Lotta Body and water to each section as I go. After drying I run coconut oil through my hair.
*Last time I rollerset I used Aveda Damage Control (is that what it's called?). My set can out really well. I'm not sure if it was the Aveda, me using more rollers, or my technique improving. 

*Techniques/Tools:* I use magnetic rollers and I dry under a Pibbs hooded dryer. I comb with a medium (not fine) toothed comb. 

*Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:* Make sure your hair is fully dry before removing the rollers. I know this is basic, but I've ruined many a set by trying to rush things. Leave your self enough time to let your hair dry.


----------



## blaque_syren (Dec 24, 2010)

Oooh, I wanna be in it!

Starting Length/Goal Length: 

Starting length is NL shorterm goal length is shoulder length

Why You Rollerset:

It is a better alternative to flat irons ( rollerwraps)

How Often:

Weekly

Products: 

IC heat protecting serum, gives good slip

Techniques/Tools: 

hooded dryer wide tooth and rattail combs, either bobby pind or metal clamps

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:

It's always best to use a product that gives a good amount os splippage for quicker detangling. Also it's always best to have detangled sections set apart before you begin rollersetting.


----------



## AfroKink (Dec 24, 2010)

Are we posting pictures?


----------



## Lovelylocs (Dec 24, 2010)

bludawnn28 said:


> i'm interested in joining but don't have a dryer.....any recommendations?



Do you mean a hood dryer or a blow dryer? Neither?

If you have a blow dryer, then I would suggest buying a hood bonnet attachment from Sally's.


----------



## bludawnn28 (Dec 24, 2010)

Lovelylocs said:


> Do you mean a hood dryer or a blow dryer? Neither?
> 
> If you have a blow dryer, then I would suggest buying a hood bonnet attachment from Sally's.



Yes, I meant a hooded dryer. I have an attachment but my rollers don't fit....should I try to get another one or invest in a real dryer?


----------



## ckisland (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll join!! 
In the past month or so, I've found the perfect way to rollerset my hair! Braid n'curls. I love them. 

Starting/Goal length: 
starting @ BSB
goal: full WL
Why you rollerset?
So far it's the best way to stretch my hair with minimal manipulation. Also, I get super cute first day hair, and I love how my buns look on curly, stretched hair
How often?
Once per week
Products:
Shescentit Super Soft Honey Rinse
Shescentit Exotic Herbal Amazon Pomade (I need to refill)
Shescentit Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream (I need to refill)
Shescentit Macadamia Fixing Gel
Shescentit Carrot and Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer
Cantu Shea Butter Leave-in

will update other products if I run out of these
Technique/Tools:
After cowashing (or washing and conditioning) and detangling, I section my hair in 4. I apply leave-in to each section, then I do medium-small braids braiding less than half way down each piece. I apply a bit more gel or pomade to the end and then set it on a perm rod. Airdry hair overnight
#1 Piece of Advice:
The combing and heat needed in a traditional rollerset negated the benefits during my prior attempts to use rollersets for retention. My advice is to be gentle if your using a comb and to give airdrying in rollers a try.


----------



## Solitude (Dec 24, 2010)

Starting Length/Goal Length:
*APL (thinking of cutting to get rid of scraggly ends)
*Why You Rollerset:
*so my hair will dry smooth and bouncy & usually for a straight look
*How Often:
*I'm inconsistent. If I'm focused, I set twice a week. If not, at least twice a month.*
Products:
*a creamy leave-in and a serum, or foam wrap lotion
*Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?)
*magnetic rollers, prong clips, wide tooth comb, fine tooth comb, hair net, and hooded dryer (Golden Hot Elite)
*Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:
*make sure the hair is smooth and taunt on the roller*

*I usually use magnetic rollers, but I have curlformers in my hair right now. If they come out nicely, then I'll post a pic tomorrow. My first time using them was a disaster.*


----------



## Kimbosheart (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm in. 

Starting Length/Goal Length: Grazing BSL/Full WL
Why You Rollerset:The best retention
How Often:Once a week or so
Products: JBCO/Olive Oil Prepoo, L'oreal Pure Shampoo, Sitrinillah DC, EQP mango butter, JBCO or Vaseline to seal ends, Diluted EQP setting lotion, Cantu Sheen Spray
Techniques/Tools: I ponytail set now. I'm a natural and it gets my edges straight. I use magnetic rollers and pin them up, I'm thinking of switching to wire mesh rollers to help speed up the drying time maybe. 
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: I like to moisturize and seal while my hair is wet, it makes it dry thick and black.

I need to work on being more gentle when I detangle and roll, an earlier poster mentioned that traditional rollersetting is still a lot of manipulation on your hair which is very true. I'm going to be better about maintaining the crown and glory/chicoro method of washing and DCing my hair. I'm okay with the pass of the flat iron because I know my hair is well conditioned and heat protected by the time I get to that pass and it's only one pass a week. I'm also resolved to get a Pibbs by spring...


----------



## Shana' (Dec 25, 2010)

Im in.......

Starting Length/Goal Length:
1 inch from BSL/ WL

Why You Rollerset:
Its the easist and healthiest way for me to dry hair

How Often:
Currently, once a week, however I would like to change that to 2x weekly. Also when I'm deep into a stretch, cheat sets are a lifesaver.

Products:
Aphogee Pro-Vitamin L/I, Keracare Foam, NTM L/I and a spray bottle w/ water. This combo leaves me with a shiny, moisturized and swingy set. 

Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?)
Mowhawk Method using gray and purple magnetic rollers. Every blue moon I'll do a flexi set with the long gray and purple rods(idk what size they are)
I have standing Hot Tools dryer, the Purple People Heater.
*If I have the time, I will airdry my sets, esp in the summer.

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:
, I have 3 pieces.........
1. Have all of your tools and products out and ready for use.
2. Detangled and pre-section the hair prior to rolling
3. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## Lovelylocs (Dec 25, 2010)

bludawnn28 said:


> Yes, I meant a hooded dryer. I have an attachment but my rollers don't fit....should I try to get another one or invest in a real dryer?



You're not even brastrap yet and your rollers don't fit? :-( Which size rollers do you use?

My head is a little big, but as long as I don't use too many green rollers it fits. It fits very tight though.  It's okay as long as it fits though it still gets dry. And you don't have to sit under the dryer until your hair is completely dry either. You can let it air dry a little too.


----------



## TracyNicole (Dec 25, 2010)

Starting Length/Goal Length: ear length/waist length
Why You Rollerset: low manipulation 
How Often: I am aiming for 2x week
Products: wen, castor oil and still looking for a serum
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) magnetic rollers and hooded dryer, hoping to get a Pibbs soon
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: Patience is necessary.  When I first started roller setting I used to rip my hair out and it never looked sleek because it was often still damp when I took it down.  Now I get flowing, bouncy sets but my hair doesn't really hold a curl.


----------



## LushLox (Dec 25, 2010)

Saving my spot. I'll be back later to complete.


----------



## thehairmaverick (Dec 25, 2010)

subbing to this thread, i need the tips


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 25, 2010)

My regimen:
~Wash & DC once per week
~Moisturize daily
~Relax every 12 weeks

12~11~10




​


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks everyone!!
sorry if it seems i abandoned this thread, i've been traveling.
to someone who asked if we'll be posting pictures, of course! i love pictures! 
and @ bluedawn-wow your rollers don't fit under it already?? maybe you should think about getting a stand-up one...

i'll be back in a minute to post my starting facts and such...


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 25, 2010)

Starting Length/Goal Length: Full SL, my goal this year is just full blunt APL. here's a pic of my hair recently(December 8th):





Why You Rollerset: it's an easy way to style my hair that lasts a whole week and stretches my ends out. for me, deep conditioning once a week + stretched ends+ low manipulation=retention
How Often: i usually set once a week. if my style falls or starts looking blah, i'll bun.
Products: i like using foam wrap lotion, either proclaim, keracare, or now recently I've tried Elasta QP. underneath that, i don't often use a moisturizer, but lately i've been using elasta qp mango butter, and it makes my hair feel really soft. my spray bottle is a mix of really diluted lottabody and water. throughout the week, i may oil my scalp-castor or coconut, or put serum on my ends (fantasia ic) if they feel particularly dry.
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) flexi-rods, perm rods, sometimes magnetics, and lots of braid n curls (the quickest to do )
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: let it dry properly!! this is crucial. be light-handed on your products for a soft, fluffy set. 
eventually, i want to try rollersetting and then saran wrap for straight hair, but we'll see about that on my natural 4a/b hair...


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 25, 2010)

uhhh...another post.
here's a recent perm-rod/flexirod set i did. i plan to buy more flexirods because they're easier to use. 
procedure:
DC on dry hair with silk elements cholesterol (i don't shampoo much unless i'm flatironing)
added elasta mango butter and keracare foam wrap
used fine tooth comb
sprayed with water/super diluted lottabody as i went along
sat under my bonnet dryer attachment for a million years 












more pics in my fotki if you're interested...


----------



## ckisland (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking at pics from earlier this year, I'm pretty sure that I've retained as much length in the past month as I have all year . And what have I been doing this past month? Braid n'curls. It's definitely been working only took me forever to find this method .

Since I'm doing the Hide Your Hair challenge, I won't really be taking pics of what a braid n'curl looks like when I take it down. Here's a pic I took a few weeks ago to give ya'll an idea. 






I'll try to post pics of the buns I do. Though I don't think that they'll be very exciting. lol.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 26, 2010)

ckisland said:


> I'll try to post pics of the buns I do. Though I don't think that they'll be very exciting. lol.


Wow!!  your braid n curl. scrolling right back up to check out your exact method...


----------



## TamedTresses (Dec 26, 2010)

Rocky91 said:


>



Your hair looks thick and healthy. I love it! I like your spirals also. I  curly hair.


----------



## Malaika1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Your flexi-rod set came out beautifully!

Definetly going to try this!


----------



## SailorSuccess (Dec 26, 2010)

Subbing....I won't be joining right now since I can't really rollerset while I'm on deployment but definitely will be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines. As soon as I'm back on US soil in April, I'm in.....


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 26, 2010)

SailorSuccess said:


> Subbing....I won't be joining right now since I can't really rollerset while I'm on deployment but definitely will be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines. As soon as I'm back on US soil in April, I'm in.....



wonderful!
i hope the rest of your deployment goes well.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 26, 2010)

Tonight I'm going to shampoo, cowash, detangle, and do a braid n'curl on my hair. I'll wear it out until the new year starts, then up in a bun it will go. My hair's seems so blah right now. I've been wearing wash n'goes for the past couple of days and the magic is gone. I can't wait to take down my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Anonymous1 (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm in. I rollerset once a week. I am APL(again). I will post a starting pic later. 2011 is my year to take care of my hair again. I fell off big time.

I wash dc once a week with Keracare products.


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin (Dec 26, 2010)

*Starting Length/Goal Length:* Almost APL/Full APL all over

*Why You Rollerset:* Direct heat is my hair's enemy and I love the results of my roller-wraps.

*How Often:* Every week (may be pushed to every 10 days - 2 weeks once my babies come)

*Products:* Aphogee Deep Moisture Shampoo, Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructor (as needed), ORS Replenishing Pak or Silk Elements Megasilk (DC w/heat for 20 min with each shampoo), Herbal Essence LTR, Chi Silk Infusion, Infusium/water mix for setting. I'm still looking for another good moisturizing shampoo.

*Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) *Magnetic rollers (purple, red and turquoise) and my beloved Pibbs 512 dryer. I've also been doing the saran wrap after removing my rollers. Love it!

*Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:* BE PATIENT!!! It took me forever and a day to learn how to set my hair and it still take me an hour to do it! Not using heat is worth it though. When my set gets old, I wear ponytails and buns until the next wash. NO DIRECT HEAT! Also, make sure your hair is super wet and try to get it as smooth as possible on the roller.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Dec 26, 2010)

Starting Length/Goal Length:
Starting length is APL and my short term goal is MBL.

Why You Rollerset: I rollerset because it's good for my ends, which are my biggest hair issue. I also like how smooth and shiny it makes my hair...I can get nice bounce and shine without needing direct heat. 

How Often: Once every 1 to 2 weeks. 

Products: For leave in, I use either Lacio Lacio, HE Long Term Relationship Leave-In, or Pureology Leave-In. Then I use a bit of Chi Silk Infusion, and a bit of castor oil. 

Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?)
I use red, purple and grey magnetic rollers or purple flexi rods, and then sit under my hooded dryer. I've having trouble really fitting under there now, so I'm saving up for a pibbs. 

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: I think its best to set hair while watching TV or a movie, and while sitting down, because I find that it keeps my mind off the task, which keeps me from getting frustrated and becoming rough with my hair. 


Starting picture:


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 26, 2010)

Starting Length/Goal Length: BSL (approaching mid back)
Why You Rollerset: To dry my hair, to keep my ends healthy, to stretch relaxers and for the love of the bounce
How Often:1x per week
Products: Lacio Lacio, Silken Child leave in detangler, aphogee keratin green tea
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) wide tooth comb, fine tooth comb, Pibbs 514
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: Keep the hair wet on the rollers..


----------



## tasha5951 (Dec 26, 2010)

This may be a dumb question but...are rollersets considered a protective style? I really want to start expanding my protective style tool box and I'd love to learn how to roller set.


----------



## alive (Dec 26, 2010)

Janet' said:


> Although I won't be joining this thread, I will definitely be a lurker and I will be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines!!!!



same here


----------



## kennedy1 (Dec 26, 2010)

OMG I want in...I just got a pibbs for Christmas and I am not that great with hair so I need all the tips I can get on roller setting.


----------



## kennedy1 (Dec 26, 2010)

I am thinking about  getting senegalese twist so I may not be able to join so fast but I will be back to see what you ladies have come up with.


----------



## alive (Dec 26, 2010)

ckisland said:


> Looking at pics from earlier this year, I'm pretty sure that I've retained as much length in the past month as I have all year . And what have I been doing this past month? Braid n'curls. It's definitely been working only took me forever to find this method .
> 
> Since I'm doing the Hide Your Hair challenge, I won't really be taking pics of what a braid n'curl looks like when I take it down. Here's a pic I took a few weeks ago to give ya'll an idea.
> 
> ...



the important thing is that you found something that works for you and from the picture, it looks really cute


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 26, 2010)

tasha5951 said:


> This may be a dumb question but...are rollersets considered a protective style? I really want to start expanding my protective style tool box and I'd love to learn how to roller set.



i guess they would be considered low manipulation, as in once you set your hair, you don't really need to comb or brush it for a week. my understanding of protective styles is that the ends have to be tucked away to be a "true" protective style.


----------



## RossBoss (Dec 27, 2010)

bludawnn28 said:


> i'm interested in joining but don't have a dryer.....any recommendations?



Vintage GE dryers from Ebay, make sure it's at least 400 watts.


----------



## RossBoss (Dec 27, 2010)

Starting Length/Goal Length: *A little above shoulder length. That is my goal length. I just cut my hair from MBL to SL because I came to the conclusion that shorter hair fits me best.*

 Why You Rollerset: *I love traditional curls and waves and rollersetting is the only way to achieve this.*

 How Often: *I wash and deep condition my hair twice per week and in between I use a 5 minute setting lotion for overnight curls.*

 Products:* Lottabody Creamwrap for wet sets and a 5 minute setting lotion for maintenance*

Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) - *I have a couple of vintage GE vintage dryers. The one with the hose and the elastic hood. I travel a lot and it is small enough to put in my carry on. I will be using wave clips for waves, mesh rollers for regular sets. I have some mesh rollers that I have not used yet but enough posters have convinced me that it allows for a quicker drying time. I put Infusium Leave in conditioner plus Lottabody Creamwrap in my hair for setting. After I take the rollers out, I usually slather a little olive oil on my hair for a nice shine. *

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: *I have no idea. LOL. I guess it would be not to use too much product. *


----------



## fivetimestwo (Dec 27, 2010)

Starting Length/Goal Length: grazing BSL transitioning/APL natural
Why You Rollerset: to break up the monotony, stretch hair w/o the flat iron, take a break from boring protective styles
How Often: I plan on roller setting bi-weekly in 2011
Products: I use perfect results setting lotion and Sally's knock off skinny serum
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) I've always used magnetic rollers, but I'd like to master the ones that you use clips to secure. I also would like to master flexi rod sets but I've been too scared to even attempt those. I had been using my mom's old Lady Dazey dryer but my DH bought me a Babybliss Pro Ionic dryer for Christmas so I'll be using that from now on. I will be driving Miss Dazey to the nearest curb to be picked up with the trash!
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: keep your hair wet, not damp, while rolling! I always keep a spray bottle handy to re-wet sections as I go. Roller sets come out much smoother this way.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 27, 2010)

tasha5951 said:


> This may be a dumb question but...are rollersets considered a protective style? I really want to start expanding my protective style tool box and I'd love to learn how to roller set.


 Rollersetting in of itself isn't a protective style, but it can be a low manipulation style. I plan on bunning for my protective yet I'm rollersetting to prep my hair.


----------



## SqrpioQutie (Dec 27, 2010)

i've slacked on my hair for the longest so it's time for me to get back on my game - so i'm in.... 

Starting Length/Goal Length: right at shoulder length thanks to a very aggressive trim last week *bittersweet*/BSL (the length in my avi)
Why You Rollerset: i need to slow down my heat usage and roller setting will be the best way to do it...
How Often: i plan to set at least twice per week
Products: still figuring that out
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) magnetic rollers... my pibbs that has been neglected for about a year...


----------



## danysedai (Dec 27, 2010)

Starting Length/Goal Length: APL, goal full BSL.
Why You Rollerset:It has helped with retention and I love my hair with more volume, not super flat and straight like when I use a flat iron.
How Often: Every weekend, sometimes twice a week.
Products: detangle with wide tooth comb, use Leave in conditioner, spray bottle with some aphogee green tea,chi silk infusion and a bit of leave in, all in small quantities, top it off with water. fine tooth comb to smooth hair on roller.
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?)Magnetic rollers (combination of grey and purple), metallic hair clips that MsKibibi recommended, hair net and my Pibbs.
I rollerset up to get more volume and hair dries faster, make sure hair is very wet,ends lying flat on the roller, use tension method and that's all.
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: Patience and practice!


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm definitely in!!

Starting Length: BSL, but I think I am going to start the year off right by getting a good trim!

Goal Length: Full waist lenght

Why You Rollerset:
Low manipulation, low heat, NO FLAT IRON, healthier ends and stretching my relaxer 
**Plus, I won a drawing at my favorite salon for a free rollerset every week for an entire year**

How Often: Weekly

Products:
Keracare or Elasta QP at the salon. Then throughout the week, I lightly oil my scalp and my ends with castor or Coconut Milk Anti Breakage Serum.

Techniques/Tools: 
Tan or green magnetic rollers and hooded dryer at the salon, bonnet and purple flexi-rods when it's old and I put it in a ponytail. 

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: let it dry and don't over do it with the setting lotion!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm going to attempt to join this challenge.

I'm in between SL and APL, and my goal is to be at least full APL by this time next year if not further along.

I plan on using up my Cantu leave-in repair creme, my vitale foam wrap, and the rest of my chi silk and garnier fructise serum.

My goal is 1x every week. 

I plan on using magnetic rollers, fine and wide tooth combs, my dryer attatchment to dry, and thats about it.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 27, 2010)

so i just bought some new flexirods that i'll be trying tonight-the orange ones.
i really don't usually restyle so soon (just did this perm rod set on saturday night), but man...when you get a new product or tool, you know how it is.
unfortunately, i won't be posting pics of it since i dropped my camera and it's broken.


----------



## ckisland (Dec 27, 2010)

@ Rocky91, My camera's broken too and I lost the usb cord! So I have to take all of my pics with my phone . 

Last night I went all out for my hair . The whole time I kept my hair loosely braided in 4 sections. I did a coconut milk deep condition (which I didn't actually like very much), shampooed with Come Clean, cowashed, comb detangled, and did a braid n'curl with MyHoneyChild type 3 and 4 moisturizing creams. It came out pretty ok. My ends weren't as smooth and sleek as usual. Next time I'm going to try Cantu leave-in and maybe sealing with oil.


----------



## Luscious850 (Dec 28, 2010)

Update: Since the weather is freezing out here. It is best that I not leave it out, at least not for Dec/January, it gets pretty bad. So I got my hair braided this past Saturday. I will be leaving it in for only 6 weeks. My next scheduled relaxer is on the 13th of February. I want these braids out a week before then so I can prepare my hair for the relaxer. Soooo.. with this install the rest of my stretch is pretty much laid out for me. The only challenge is keeping these braids in and caring for them. I have a crazy tendency of wanting to see and touch my hair when I have my hair hidden away

My regimen in braids:
~Wash/Condition once per week
~Cowash once per week
~Moisturize Daily

Goal Stretch: 12 weeks

After this winter stretch I will resume my weekly roller sets.


----------



## niknakmac (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm in

*Starting Length/Goal Length:* 
Starting length is shoulder length when not curled.  My short term goal is full shoulder and getting rid of the layers I have due to a major nasty setback.  Long term goal is grow, grow, grow.  

*Why You Rollerset:*
Haha I got my pibbs514 as a birthday gift after crying about wanting one due to my hair misfortunes. I have been forewarned that I better use it regularly or else it is getting traded in for a flat screen TV.  

Also I just don’t think my hair is even doing well with a weekly blow dry.  The amount of hair I lose during a blow dry compared to rollersetting is actually huge.  I was amazed especially because I never thought I would be able to use a rattail on my new growth.  

*How Often:*
Twice a week after a deep condition.  

*Products: *
leave in conditioner, super skinny and I might pick up some chi for shine.  After I take out my rollers I will rub on some avocado butter.

*Techniques/Tools: *
Pibbs 514, wide tooth and rattail combs, magnetic rollers turquoise and yellow with metal clamps( I can’t wait to have to use bigger rollers) and I may buy some perm rods.  

*Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:*
Don’t give up.  I won’t give up on reaching my hair goals or using healthier hair management techniques.


----------



## Lilpaw (Dec 28, 2010)

Now this I can do 

Starting Length/Goal Length: MBL currently but may be BSL after Jan 5th trim/WL

Why You Rollerset: Low manipulation, most manageable for me

How Often: 1x/week. Will be wearing off shoulder or in a bun for the winter.

Products: Experimenting with various organic lines.  This week, Giovanni.

Techniques/Tools: Mohawk technique using magnetic rollers (wishing for ceramics in the near future), ION Ionic and Carel Soft Bonnet Dryer.

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: Thin sections and make sure ends are wet and perfectly smoothed over roller.


----------



## carlapd (Dec 29, 2010)

I'd like to join

Starting Length/Goal Length: 
My hair is currently very short, Rihanna cut and Goal length for now is back to my NL bob, got alot of growing to do in 2011 

Why- My hair grows pretty fast when I do rollersets. Also if I dont see my hair out, (flat ironed) I am less focused on how slow it seems to be growing.  Right now I really dont want to do microbraids so this is the next best option at least for now

Frequency- Once per week, co wash with DC, Shea moisture shampoo once per month 

Products - Neutrogena Triple Moisture Leave in, Fantasia IC Liquid Mousse Setting Lotion, Water/Coconut oil mixture to re-wet



Techniques/Tools - Baby Bliss Hood Dryer, wide tooth and rat tail comb, and perm rods 

Advice - Patience, Patience and more Patience when rolling the hair.  I hope to increase my speed thru this challenge


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 30, 2010)

welcome to our new joiners!!
has anyone done any sets recently that they want to share pics of?? 
my large (grey) magnetic rollerset last night came out a H.A.M. i tried the mohawk method and it was a natural disaster. how in the hayell am i supposed to fit all them big things on my head?? HELP!
however, i can see the potential in this, because the few sections that were done properly came out perfectly smooth and bouncy.

but for now, i'll stick to my flexirod sets and the smaller magnetics, because i've got those DOWN.


----------



## niknakmac (Dec 30, 2010)

I may deep condition and rollerset tonight.  I was planning on doing it tommorow thinking that Saturday was new years.  However, since it has nicely been pointed out that tommorow is NYE i will try and get it in tonight.  If not tonight it probably won't happen until Sunday after church.  My set will be on yellow magnetic rollers so i should have a prety tight curl that will hopefully last three or four days.


----------



## destine2grow (Dec 30, 2010)

i want 2 join! i dont know how 2 rollerset but i need 2 learn! i also have a breakage area that i want 2 grow out! I'm nl in the back and 1.5 on the sides below el! i dont currently know what products im going to use! i do have lotta body and aphogee foam wrap! I also have the GVP version of chi silk fusion! With the help of you ladies I'm sure i can do it! I'm buying my blow dryere today!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm so excited ladies!!

Not only did I attempt my first rollerset today on my own, it was pretty darn successful too!!

So i'm well on my way for the new year and this challenge!! I think I will try to do these sets every 2 weeks or so. I just don't see it happening every week. 

Hopefully I will be able to save my ends now!!!

Happy New Year!

For this set, I used Cantu as my leave-in, applied some chi silk all over and more on each section as needed, LOTS of water, and the turquoise blue and yellow rollers for my bangs. 

I will have to get a net so I can dry with it. I will go snap some pics and attach them later...

I flat ironed the roots out a bit, and that is what I got!!


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Dec 31, 2010)

I love rollersetting! I hate how long it takes though.

*Starting Length/Goal Length:* APL
Why You Rollerset: For bouncy, shiny, fragrant, wearable hair after washing/cowashing the night before.

*How Often:* 2-3x a week.

*Products:* Castor oil, ors moisturizing lotion, scurl, wave nv.

*Techniques/Tools:* Magnetic rollers, sometimes I use a hooded dryer, most I air dry overnight. Detangle. Mohawk method. 

*Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:* Patience, detangle


----------



## destine2grow (Dec 31, 2010)

When u ladies do your rollerset do u roll up or down? What does the difference in direction mean for the curl? Thank u in advamce!


----------



## ckisland (Dec 31, 2010)

Curlybeauty, you hair looks like it came out very pretty. You did a good job your first time .

Here's some pics of the braid n'curl I did earlier this week.











I am so freaking bipolar about my hair . I think I want to bun again . My hair's actually in a bun as we speak .


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 1, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> When u ladies do your rollerset do u roll up or down? What does the difference in direction mean for the curl? Thank u in advamce!



this is a good question that i don't know if i'd really be able to answer well. i do know that rolling up helps with getting roots straighter.
bumping for more help for you!!

@curlybeauty and ckisland, lovely sets! 
i just did my first flexirod set-i may post pics soon as i upload them. borrowed my little sister's camera just to take some hair pics.


----------



## nymane (Jan 1, 2011)

*@ckisland:*  I mostly roll under/down, but I roll a few in the nape area over for a more secure hold.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jan 1, 2011)

I wanted to know if the Pibbs dryer is worth purchasing to cut down dryer time???? Ladies please give reviews. I have already seen several dryers mentioned in this thread and I wanted to get some feedback as to if the Pibbs is the best hooded dryer.


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 2, 2011)

Lilpaw said:


> Now this I can do
> 
> Starting Length/Goal Length: MBL currently but may be BSL after Jan 5th trim/WL
> 
> ...



Your hair is lovely!



ElegantPearl17 said:


> I wanted to know if the Pibbs dryer is worth purchasing to cut down dryer time???? Ladies please give reviews. I have already seen several dryers mentioned in this thread and I wanted to get some feedback as to if the Pibbs is the best hooded dryer.



I own a Pibbs but I've never tried another hooded dryer, so I can't compare it with anything else. I chose to go for it based on reviews here.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 2, 2011)

It's Sunday!
Who's rollersetting today in preparation for work/school on Monday??


----------



## Need2gro (Jan 2, 2011)

*Starting Length/Goal Length:* starting length in pic, GL: Waist length

*Why You Rollerset:* My hair told me to.

*How Often:* every 4-5 days when I wash

*Products:* For my rollersets I've been using Motions Nourish Leave-in Conditioner (its ok), Herbal Essence LTR leave in,but am now going to try Aphogee Style & Wrap mousse.  

*Techniques/Tools:* Rollers, I dunno what type they are, but I brought them from home (See pic) I dry my hair with the Jet bonnet dryer attachment. That is usually the only heat I use, and then wrap my hair with my stocking to get it strait.

*Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:* Be gentle, make sure your hair is completely dry before taking ur rollers out. Practice, practice makes nice rollersets. I prefer to rollerset infront of the mirror - takes me 30 mins to completely set my hair.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 2, 2011)

^^nice starting length!
lmao @ "my hair told me to." glad i'm not the only one with a diva on my head.


----------



## MsWowFactor (Jan 2, 2011)

Im in. I love rollersetting.  I think if your consistent your hair will really benefit from it.

Starting Length/Goal Length: APL
Why You Rollerset: It helps to stretch my hair, allows for me to have a smooth straight look without to much direct heat.
How Often: 2 - 3 times a month.
Products:Sebastion#9 leav in, Fredrick Fekai glossing cream, water and lotta body mix/ or silicon mix 
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryerI use all types of rollers, mesh, magnetic, flexi rods and caruso.
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Roller setting: be careful of how much product you use because it can weigh down your hair and not allow for a silky bouncy rollerset.


----------



## Need2gro (Jan 2, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> ^^nice starting length!
> lmao @ "my hair told me to." glad i'm not the only one with a diva on my head.


Thanks  my hair can be really stubborn at the best of times... lol


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Jan 2, 2011)

I'm rollersetting for next week!






Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 2, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> It's Sunday!
> Who's rollersetting today in preparation for work/school on Monday??



I'm off Monday so I'll be rolling tomorrow evening


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin (Jan 2, 2011)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> I wanted to know if the Pibbs dryer is worth purchasing to cut down dryer time???? Ladies please give reviews. I have already seen several dryers mentioned in this thread and I wanted to get some feedback as to if the Pibbs is the best hooded dryer.


 
YES!!! I have thick 4b hair that loves to hold water. Once it's wet, it's like a sponge and takes FOREVER to dry. I've had regular hooded dryers (Gold N Hot, etc) and my hair took nearly 2 hours to dry and I would constantly have to switch positions to make sure it all dried or to avoid hot spots. I got my Pibbs last Christmas and my hair dries completely in about 40-45 minutes (with rollers) or 25 (without). I never rollerset before I got it, but now it's so much easier. The air flows evenly, I don't sweat under the dryer, it's quiet, I don't have to change positions, it rolls around easily, etc. Definitely worth it!


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin (Jan 2, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> It's Sunday!
> Who's rollersetting today in preparation for work/school on Monday??


 
I tried a ponytail rollerset today for the first time! It came out pretty good, but I think I need to try more red rollers in certain areas instead of purple. I used a little Herbal Essence LTR, Chi Silk Infusion and set with water in a spray bottle. The ponytail method is sooooo much faster! I love it! I can't wait to try it again next weekend. I didn't have time to dry it 100% today so it was a little bit frizzy. Still cute though.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I might redo my hair later today and actually use some setting lotion and smaller rollers. 


I like the set I have now, but it has been raining lately and i'm off until wed


----------



## niknakmac (Jan 3, 2011)

i did my first rollerset of the year yesterday on teal magnetic rollers.  it looks super cute.  i'm rollersetting my way to full shoulder length.


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 3, 2011)

This sounds wonderful!


Starting Length/Goal Length: APL going for TBL
Why You Rollerset: I like the overall look after its done
How Often: Every other week
Products: Infusium Leave-in
Techniques/Tools: Sometimes magnetic rollers sometimes the mesh (but the ones without that plastic in the middle); hooded dryer
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: I find when I set from the bottom up each row its easier, also keep a spray bottle handy with a diluted version of your leave-in or straight water so that you can lightly mist sections that have dried before you were able to get to them.


----------



## adebow (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm on board. I love rollersets. I used to rollerset very often, but haven't done so in a while.

Starting Length/Goal Length: APL/MBL
Why You Rollerset: reduce heat exposure (I usually sit under dryer for 30 minutes then air dry until dry); less manipulation
How Often: at least 3x a month
Products: I apply Hawaiian Silky to my set daily then comb thru and style with fingers
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) magnetic rollers under a hooded dryer


----------



## prettybyrd (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm a newbie when it comes to rollersetting.  I've done it a few times, but no where near as good as you ladies.  

I've been blow drying, but I want to switch it up a little, plus a friend came to my office today with the prettiest, bounciest rollerset, and I was a whole lot jealous!

I'm also doing HYH2011 - so this will make my daily French Braids easier to braid.

Starting Length/Goal Length: *SL/APL (short term goal for the end of the challenge)*

Why You Rollerset:  *I love the look of a rollerset, and I like the low manipulation.*

How Often: *1 time a week*

Products:* Taliah Waajid shampoo and conditioner, Infusium 23 Leave in conditioner spray, Lottabody/water mix, JBCO on my hair and ends*

Techniques/Tools: *I try to keep the hair taut, I roll towards the back of my head using orange magnetic rollers, I use end wraps to keep my hair in place.*

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Roller setting: *Well, being that I'm a beginner, I hope that this helps someone:  When using magnetic rollers, as your hair grows, you will need to change the size of the rollers that you use for a quicker dry.  I guess the fewer times the hair wraps around the roller, the faster it will dry.  (I think! )*


----------



## ckisland (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm taking a temporary break from my braid n'curl because my hair's been dry for the past few weeks. I'm guessing it's a mix of not cowashing enough and a protein overload. For now I'm rinsing and bunning daily, but hopefully I'll be back to it sooner than later.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 4, 2011)

welcome to our new challengers!!
hopefully we can get some pics of some sets really soon. 
@ckisland-i totally understand. funny thing is, my hair's actually been needing some protein. i can tell cause it's extra tangly. 
sitting under the dryer right now with a braid n curl. hopefully it'll come out cute


----------



## blessedandlucky (Jan 4, 2011)

I am considering joining but I have a really basic question.  What kind of rollers should I get? I'm relaxed bsb with shortest layers at apl. I prefer waves to curls if that matters. Got a dryer for Christmas and want to use it for more than deep conditioning treatments. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## RossBoss (Jan 4, 2011)

I got finger waves in my hair right now. I had it done for a New Year's Eve party and want to keep it until either Thursday or Friday, so I will be rollersetting then with mesh rollers.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 4, 2011)

blessedandlucky said:


> I am considering joining but I have a really basic question.  What kind of rollers should I get? I'm relaxed bsb with shortest layers at apl. I prefer waves to curls if that matters. Got a dryer for Christmas and want to use it for more than deep conditioning treatments. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


hmmm....i think you should get large magnetic rollers, but i'm not 100% sure. i don't remember what the largest size is, but i'm sure someone knows.
bumping for an answer to your question!!


RossBoss said:


> I got finger waves in my hair right now. I had it done for a New Year's Eve party and want to keep it until either Thursday or Friday, so I will be rollersetting then with mesh rollers.


awesome! how did you do the finger waves?


----------



## RossBoss (Jan 4, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> awesome! how did you do the finger waves?



The hairdresser just used a lot of gel, spritz and two combs to shape the waves. I got compliments all night long at the party.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jan 4, 2011)

I would like to join this challenge. I will be in later to fill out the information.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 4, 2011)

If you want some waves, get the grey rollers or the big red ones...


----------



## MissErikaM (Jan 4, 2011)

okay, at first i was just gonna lurk and enjoy the eye candy, BUT after seeing everyone and their pretty rollersets I want in too!  I did my first rollerset sunday night and i loved it soooo much I'm gonna try and exclusively rollerset the month of january! be back later with info @ work right now...


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 5, 2011)

Okay so I was supposed to wait until the weekend to do another set but I couldn't resist 

So I switched up my products a little bit for the simple fact that I need to use up A LOT of stuff that I had no business buying in the first place *shrugs*

So this time I used Silk Elements silken child leave-in detangler all over. Then on each section per roller I used a pump of Vitale olive oil setting lotion and a couple spritz of Elasta QP feels like silk thermal silkening spray.  Tons of water so My hair could be slick and all was well...

About halfway through I rediscovered end papers  seriously, if you are having ANY problems keeping your ends straight grab a end paper and walah problems are gone. BUT one of my rollers wasn't quite dry on the end and I snatched the end paper off and it went poof  I was heartbroken...

Needless to say I flat ironed the end against my wishes and pin curled my whole head. I will come back and add pics before I go to work when I have to take my hair down.

i plan on using this product combination until the leave-in is gone because target was having a sale and I got LTR leave-in for 2 for 5. 

And this was all done on freshly co-washed and DC'ed hair...

Sorry for the long post....


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Jan 5, 2011)

This week roller set still holding up..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









I'm rolling my hair at night to maintain my set, is anyone else having to do this?  Or in other words, how is everyone maintaining their rollerset?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 5, 2011)

welcome to all the new challengers!! 
@curlybeauty, girl i love long posts! i've been sleeping on end papers forever, i guess i'll have to get some...
@xmasbaby, your hair looks soo lovely!!  i really like how you styled it.
to answer your question, i don't reroll at night because i've been doing spiral sets (flexirods) and braid n curls. so i just pineapple it-get all the curls to the crown of my head and cover it with my bonnet.
but maybe when i do a magnetic set with larger curls, i'll reroll-sounds like a good idea.


----------



## isioma85 (Jan 5, 2011)

Joining in 

I'm currently SL and falling in love with my hair  I wore protective styles all through 2010 and it paid off big time with my retention, but now I need to figure out ways to style my hair without the weave 

I tried a rollerset on my own two days ago - EPIC fail  I used a 50/50 mix of Isoplus Setting Lotion and water in my spray bottle, wayyyy too much as I found out later when my hair came out crunchy with zero movement  

I let it air dry and ran my blow dryer over it before I took the rollers out. The curls were perfect, but so dry  I used some moisturizer and that remedied it. So for my next rollerset (probably Friday) I will use less product, and use the Herbal Essences NOYF Leave In Creme. I'll also pick up some larger rollers for the center of my head, that part took FOREVER to dry! 

I'll post pixs of Friday's rollerset and of the earlier epic fail too  I hope it helps someone avoid the mess I made 

I'm a relaxed 4b, and I do 6 month stretches.


----------



## niknakmac (Jan 5, 2011)

xmasbaby78 said:


> This week roller set still holding up..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
your rollerset looks very pretty!  What size rollers did you use?  I have been using four flexi rods at night to maintain my rollerset, maybe you could try that?  I am afraid that if I pin curl it wil look busted and then i will have to flat iron in the morning.  i am trying to refuse to flat iron.


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Jan 5, 2011)

I am refusing to flat iron too!!!  I get it set on the green rollers and then roll it at night on the 2 piece pink rollers.  I use a flexi rod when I wear it in a ponytail so I may try them all over tonight. I hate sleeping with rollers, I toss and turn all night and if I only wear a bonnet at night my hair will definitely be busted the next day!


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Jan 5, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> welcome to all the new challengers!!
> @curlybeauty, girl i love long posts! i've been sleeping on end papers forever, i guess i'll have to get some...
> @xmasbaby, your hair looks soo lovely!!  i really like how you styled it.
> to answer your question, i don't reroll at night because i've been doing spiral sets (flexirods) and braid n curls. so i just pineapple it-get all the curls to the crown of my head and cover it with my bonnet.
> but maybe when i do a magnetic set with larger curls, i'll reroll-sounds like a good idea.



ummmm, "pineapple it" now that may work!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 5, 2011)

My new signature is the newest set that I did. Can't see it very well but hey you get the gist lol


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 5, 2011)

I maintain mines by pin curling them at night basically. I'm going to try to keep up with the pinning but when the set gets old I just throw a bonnet on and go


----------



## isioma85 (Jan 7, 2011)

Starting Length/Goal Length: *SL/APL

* Why You Rollerset: I'm trying to reduce the amount or direct heat I use to style my hair when it is not under my protective weave. I normally flat iron at REALLY high heat and I want to reduce that with another option for styling. 

 How Often: Probably twice a month since that's how often I un-hide my hair

 Products: Isoplus wrap lotion, Fantasia IC Styling Gel, Herbal Essences None Of Your Frizzness Smoothing Leave In Creme.

 Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) Magnetic rollers and clamp rollers (3 different sizes in all), Jumbo bobby pins, rat tail comb, hand dryer on cool setting. I air dried my roller set and only used the hand dryer right before I took the rollers out. I did one final burst of heated air and that was it. 

 Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:
*DON'T USE TOO MUCH PRODUCT!* I made the mistake of equating more wrap lotion to better styling and hold  Easy does it, and less is more 


1ST ROLLERSET (BAD :crazy: )










Mistakes made:


used too much styling lotion 1:1 mixture was way too strong
did not use a leave in conditioner, that joint was dry like the desert yo 
used one size rollers all over my head
did not use enough rollers (large spaces between them  )
did not give it enough time to dry

2ND ROLLERSET (GOOD  )

















Things I changed:


used larger rollers at center of head (longer hair there and it made it dry SO much faster)
used a leave in conditioner (Herbal Essences None of Your Frizzness is the BOMB I tell you :sweet: )
used endwraps
applied extra leave in on ends
used weaker wrap lotion:water ratio
I really love the way the hair turned out  I'm still really messy with my technique, stray hair all over the place  but I know I'll get better with practice


----------



## niknakmac (Jan 8, 2011)

isioma, what a difference the right technique makes.  my first roller set i used too much product as well and it was dry and crunchy too.  

Yeah!!! for your second try it looks sooooooooooo pretty.  I'm off to deep condition and rollerset mine now!!! 

wow if i could be as commited to exercise as i am to rollersetting i would be slim and trim!!


----------



## blackberry815 (Jan 8, 2011)

How do you use end wraps? I'm curious I just bought a box.


----------



## isioma85 (Jan 8, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> How do you use end wraps? I'm curious I just bought a box.



I learned from her: YouTube - End Wraps (the white sheets)

Really easy and worth it


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 8, 2011)

@isioma, your set came out so nice!! congrats on that.
thanks for the video link-i just bought end papers as well.


----------



## remnant (Jan 8, 2011)

subscribing  ......


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 9, 2011)

Rollerset pics from today


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 9, 2011)

How pretty Long n strong...I think you need to lead our tutorial sessions.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 9, 2011)

@Long-n-strong, your rollerset came out beautifully!
i also think your grays are so lovely, btw...

ETA: *Anyone rollersetting tonight for the week?*
I'm not. This braid n curl will have to stay for a while, because I'm away from home, and I don't have any of my products/tools with me. Plus, my hair enjoys less manipulation anyways. I wanna see just how long I can make this style last-the longest I've gone is 5 days, but I feel like it can probably go longer-maybe 7 days


----------



## Nameless (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey, I rollerset weekly put I have a problem with making them last. Maybe it's because I just use water and my leave in but after a bit of time, the curls drop 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Nameless (Jan 9, 2011)

How are you ladies wearing your rollersets for days at a time? How do you maintain it at night?


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 9, 2011)

Gabrielle.A said:


> How are you ladies wearing your rollersets for days at a time? How do you maintain it at night?



I usually do one of two things. I'll finger separate my hair into sections twist each one and pin curl. Alternately I make a high ponytail (really high, basically on top of my head) and use a sock as if I were making a sock bun but I bring the sock all the way to the tip of my hair and start rolling it in. I change where I put the ponytail to avoid stressing my hair. I've done it for years but I hate sleeping on rollers. I saw it on youtube. I believe she may be a member, but I'm not sure.

YouTube - How to curl your hair with a sock! No heat

HTH


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 9, 2011)

Gabrielle.A said:


> Hey, I rollerset weekly put I have a problem with making them last. Maybe it's because I just use water and my leave in but after a bit of time, the curls drop
> 
> Any suggestions?


I think using a holding agent will help you. I love Elasta QP foam wrap and my sets still come out very soft. the key is not using too much.
Alternatively, diluted Lottabody will give you some hold.


Gabrielle.A said:


> How are you ladies wearing your rollersets for days at a time? How do you maintain it at night?


i usually "pineapple" my curls-i pile them on top of my head and then place my satin bonnet over it. flexirods are also great for maintaining larger curls.


----------



## lovelexi (Jan 9, 2011)

Starting Length/Goal Length: *SL and my short term goal length is APL*
Why You Rollerset: *Stable, consistent results. Also limits direct heat on my hair.*
How Often: *About every 4-7 days*
Products: *Jane Carter Leave in or Kimmaytube Leave In depends on my mood and Water*
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) *I use the rollers with the covers on it. It's easier. I use a fine tooth comb but not the really fine one. Also I make sure to saturate each section with enough water.*
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: *I don't have any special secret but to just keep practicing. *


----------



## CaramelKissed (Jan 9, 2011)

I am soo in!

*Starting Length/Goal Length:*
Right Past Shoulder Length/Unsure since I am transitioning

*Why You Rollerset:*
Because it is a low maintenance style, which matched my super active and overcommitted lifestyle. Now that I am transitioning, rollersets are a wee bit more challenging, so I think I am going to try the cold wave rod sets since they last longer.

*How Often:*
1x week, anything else would be uncivilized to my wrists!

*Products:*
NTM Leave-In
Spray Bottle of Water
ULI Foam Wrap (which is not a fav, but I plan to use it up until I run out!)

*Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?)*
Wide tooth come, smaller-tooth comb
Currently using magnetic rollers, red and purple
Metal Clips
Large Hair Net (to keep my hair from catching)
Pibbs

I split into 4 quarters and roll "up" starting from the back of my hair. I complete one half of my head and then move to the other. I find my roots are straighter and I do not worry about running out of room when I get to the top of my head.

*Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:*
Patience, patience, patience! It's very easy to have detangled hair and then tangled hair during the rollersetting process, which can make you go from 0 to 10, lol. It gets easier, or at least more manageable.


----------



## CaramelKissed (Jan 9, 2011)

xmasbaby78 said:


> This week roller set still holding up..
> 
> ..removed image..
> 
> ...


 
I invested in some satin rollers (mesh rollers with a satin cover) and I just roll every night and shake out in the morning. Anything else would flatten my hair! These are pretty comfy to sleep in too!






P.S. Sorry the image is soo big, still working this posting thing out!


----------



## Bouncin&Behavin (Jan 10, 2011)

I just wanted to say that I LOVE rollersetting my hair! I always wanted to do it in the past, but I was impatient and had a crappy dryer, so it never worked out for me. It has been 8 weeks since my last relaxer and my hair looks great! I have no plans on relaxing any time soon. This is HUGE for me b/c I have 4b hair and used to relax every 4-6 weeks (yikes!) and use the flat iron every day! Thank God for LHCF!


----------



## Long-n-Strong_Naturally (Jan 10, 2011)

I wanted to show comparison shots of my hair right after taking down the rollers last night and my hair this morning after spending the night in my tip-top sock bun and silk bonnet. If I do this nightly or even every other night the curls will last all week. I prefer having the added volume and the loose curls near the ends. Without doing the sock bun it usually takes 2-3 days before it will start looking like this, but now I can get the effect immediately. Well I'm off to hide my hair for the challenge.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 12, 2011)

I think I might rollerset my hair today.....hmmmm


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Jan 12, 2011)

Long-n-Strong_Naturally said:


> Rollerset pics from today



Very pretty!


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Jan 12, 2011)

Checking in and rolling up!





Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## davisbr88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm subbing for the pics and techniques! I am planning on doing rollersets in 2012.
Good luck, ladies!


----------



## CaramelKissed (Jan 13, 2011)

xmasbaby78 said:


> Checking in and rolling up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your curls are fabulous and they look super soft! What products (i.e. foam, serum, etc) do you (stylist) use to set your hair? I can get a great curl that "collapses" the next day.

Sidebar to the masses: Is it normal to have a hard time wrapping, usually after a roller set, transitioning hair? Forgive me if this has been asked already!


----------



## Oasis (Jan 13, 2011)

Starting Length/Goal Length: *APL/MBL*
Why You Rollerset: *no idea, last resort i guess*
How Often: *probably every 2 weeks*
Products: *serum*
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) *magnetic rollers and bonnet dryer*
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: *let your hair dry completely and thoroughly detangle!
the first and last time i did a set was atrocious and these things contributed to the atrocity.*


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Jan 13, 2011)

@CaramelKissed....Thanks, my stylist uses the green magnetic rollers and I follow up my pink rollers or my flexirods at night! I've been using Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Hair Serum, Coconut Oil or my Castor Oil in rotation.

If you are having a hard time wrapping after your rollerset you may be using too much product on your hair. 

@Long-n-Strong_Naturally....I have that same hair clamp 

ETA: How do you multiquote?


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 13, 2011)

I did my first rollerset on Tuesday night and it waas okay! i could have made the rollers tighter and my hair could have been a little wetter 2 help get my ng straight! I like the combo of products i used! My hair was soft! 

I used aphogee foarm wrap and sallys GVP silk infusion! I also had a spray bottle with water and olive oil! i am going 2 add some aloe vera gel to the mix next time.

The down side is when i wrapped my hair the curls was gone! I didnt use a hooded dryer b/c i havent purchased on yet! i am saving 2 order 1 from salons r us! I think I'm just going 2 sleep with my satin bonnet on and not wrap my hair! Any suggestions?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 13, 2011)

Sorry I'm so late with my pics and answers to the OP 

Starting Length/Goal Length: *After recent trim just above APL

* Why You Rollerset: *Because I adore  curls, and waves, I prefer curly hair to straight. I prefer roller  setting to air drying as my ends are smooth and silky and the results  last until my next wash

* How Often: *No more than twice weekly, but currently just once a week.

* Products: *I am currently using HairVeda Whipped Ends and Orofluido Serum (it's like Morrocanoil)

* Techniques/Tools: *Bonnet dryer, magnetic rollers*

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: *I  think it's been said in the main, I can slack on some things, but the  one thing I cannot slack on is ensuring that the set is dry it absolute  MUST be bone dry or I just won't get the type of style I want to  achieve.*

A few pics:-


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 13, 2011)

xmasbaby78 said:


> @CaramelKissed....Thanks, my stylist uses the green magnetic rollers and I follow up my pink rollers or my flexirods at night! I've been using Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Hair Serum, Coconut Oil or my Castor Oil in rotation.
> 
> If you are having a hard time wrapping after your rollerset you may be using too much product on your hair.
> 
> ...



you press the multiquote button as many times as you want, then the last post you want to quote, you press the quote button. your set looks lovely! do you flatiron your edges afterwards-they get so smooth.

Welcome to new challengers! @CreamTee, your hair is lovely!


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 16, 2011)

I am in after a must needed but unwanted trim I dont want to mess up my lovely ends. 

Starting Length/Goal Length: Unsure my ends are too bumped right now/ APL then full BSL then finally MBL (I was almost already there  )
Why You Rollerset: Never was a fan of flat irons. Airdrying for me after too many weeks post relaxer is a no go for me
How Often: 1x per week
Products:I believe I am about to try Proclaim's Setting Lotion, Aphogee Green Tea, and Pro-Vit 
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?): Magnetic. Getting ready to purchase larger rollers. I go for a straighter look. I think purple. It just doesnt seem possible to get all those gray rollers on my head. I also am planning on using the saran method just to get it straight. 
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: Im too new at this to give advice 
 I just want to add that at night I will probably use flexis on dry hair after M&S


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Jan 16, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> you press the multiquote button as many times as you want, then the last post you want to quote, you press the quote button. your set looks lovely! do you flatiron your edges afterwards-they get so smooth.
> 
> Welcome to new challengers! @CreamTee, your hair is lovely!



Thanks!!  No I don't flat iron, I lay my edges down with Ampro Shine and Jam, its smells LOVELY!!!


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jan 18, 2011)

Is it best to use setting lotions or Leave-in conditioners for roller setting?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 18, 2011)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> Is it best to use setting lotions or Leave-in conditioners for roller setting?




Personally I prefer to use leave-ins. Setting lotions are good if you want your hair to stay set in the style all day, but I don't like how my hair feels when I use setting lotion. I prefer the more natural and soft result that I get from using my leave in.


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 18, 2011)

@ ElegantPearl it depends on the individual! I have only tried with a setting lotion! I like the results. My hair was soft and shiny!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 18, 2011)

My hair is in a bun this week. I'm done fighting with my roots. I usually stretch my relaxers longer, but since i'm not using direct heat...I'm getting a touch up. I will be back in action soon.

I use setting lotion on my sets, but my first one ever I didn't. It was a very soft and bouncy set. However, my lifestyle doesn't allow me to wet set my hair more than 1x a week so I prefer some hold to mines. I use vitale lotion but I hate it. I'm just trying to use it up right now  and that goes for my silken child spray leave in...I prefer creamy..


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 18, 2011)

i prefer setting lotions, because i prefer a hold to my sets.
did anyone rollerset this weekend? i didn't get a chance, so i'm just wearing a wet bun. hopefully, i'll get to set sometime later this week.


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 18, 2011)

*Starting Length/Goal Length:* I am APL currently but I've been several lengths since I've been on board, ranging from neck length to almost waist length (dang i want my hair back).

*Why You Rollerset:* Because I hate wearing ponytails and buns. It keeps my ends very smooth and it creates a classy look. No matter the length of my hair, it always looks healthy.

*How Often:* I roller set at least once a week. 

*Products:* Pre-treat with oil or mayo mixes. Always deep condition, My leave-in is usually just conditioner. Right now I like using VS So Sexy Conditioner as a Leave-in because it smells so good. I'm a PJ so I use different things. 

*Techniques/Tools:* Currently I use different magnetic rollers, ranging from Red (1-1/2''), Purple (1-3/4''), Gray (2") to Green (3").  I use a rattail comb that easily glides through my hair. 

I like to spray or wet my hair before putting on the roller. I like to get the rollers wet too. I'm too fickle to use end papers but one of these days I will get the hang of it. 

I also section my hair in braids before washing and detangle in the shower with a Conair Shower Comb after deep conditioning (Crown and Glory Technique). This speeds up my roller setting time. My hair is very thick but I am usually done in less than 45 minutes. 

*Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:* It's important to have dry hair before removing the rollers but don't stay there too long. Overdrying causes frizziness.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 18, 2011)

Can I join this challenge *for my* *daughter*?? She just started middle school and is asking to wear her hair out more....thought this would be a good compromise 

(If it's against the rules I promise I'll bow out quietly...lol)

Below is *her information*:

*Starting Length/Goal Length:* APL- Current; MBL by Dec 2011 (hair type- 4b)
*Why You Rollerset:* Gives the look of wearing her hair "out" (her wants) while also being low-manipulation (mommy's wants )
*How Often:* Weekly....maybe bi-weekly if I make the curls small enough
*Products:*  I'll be experimenting and will need some help....maybe ORS lock & twist gel mixed with AVG, a little water & oils?
*Techniques/Tools:* (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) We have lots of flexirods, so I'll start with those.  Her hair is THICK and takes FOREVER to dry.....I'll probably put her under the soft bonnet dryer for 30-45 minutes then let her airdry overnight.
*Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:* I'm a newbie at this, so I'll be _looking_ for advice  

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Oasis (Jan 18, 2011)

Oasis said:


> Starting Length/Goal Length: *APL/MBL*
> Why You Rollerset: *no idea, last resort i guess*
> How Often: *probably every 2 weeks*
> Products: *serum*
> ...



i tired to rollerset on saturday and it was one gigantic phail from start to phinish.i couldn't get the rollers tight enough and i kept taking hair from the wrong places. it was a mess.

i looked at YT videos and searched threads and i still couldn't get it down so i just ended up flat ironing which i really didn't want to do.

how are y'all naturals doing it? i'm relaxed but i'm a few months post and my relaxed hair is still very kinky. i think it'd be a lot easier if i was bone straight.


----------



## niknakmac (Jan 19, 2011)

I use a leave in conditiner and some serum usually PM super Skinny.  I ran out of the Super Skinny and tried some QP setting lotion last week.  Let's just say it sucked.  My hair came out hard and dry.  I will stick with some Super Skinny and some CHI.  It was a good thing i wasn't going anywhere.  I ended up mostturizing and putting in some fleix rods for the remainder of the day.  I am only about 9 weeks post but my new growth is no joke.  I don't know if I was under processed last time or if my hair is growing.  I am hoping its growth.  I am really trying to push it to 12 weeks but i don't know.  

I can say my hair is getting much healthier though I am losing very little hair even using the rattail after my wash and very little breakage.  These were my main problems so rollersetting is here to stay.

It still takes me forever though i can't wait until i can roll my hair in less than an hour.


----------



## CaramelKissed (Jan 19, 2011)

xmasbaby78 said:


> @CaramelKissed....Thanks, my stylist uses the green magnetic rollers and I follow up my pink rollers or my flexirods at night! I've been using Organix Coconut Milk Anti-Breakage Hair Serum, Coconut Oil or my Castor Oil in rotation.
> 
> If you are having a hard time wrapping after your rollerset you may be using too much product on your hair.


 
Thanks lady! I wish I could say it was a product issue. I can use a serum and water and still cannot wrap! I am sure it has to do with my roots not being all the way straight. A personal goal for myself!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 19, 2011)

When I get this fresh relaxer I may attempt a roller wrap...but I just like the curls way too much right now. I might ask her to do it for me when I get my hair done on Saturday. But I may need a trim and I don't want any mistakes with that one


----------



## PinkAngel (Jan 19, 2011)

Are any of you blow drying your roots (dominican blow out) after roller setting?  I'm in the market for a good blow dryer, what dryer are you using?

TIA


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jan 21, 2011)

I hope you all don't mind, but I wondered if an air dried caruso set on texlaxed hair could give shiny, bouncy results, and guess what.....







It worked !!!!

I know I'm not in the challenge, but I thought I'd give some an option to straight roller setting wet.  It just takes soooo long for my hair to dry, I dried in an updo/bun, then used the Carusos the next day, evening actually.  

I cowashed with Suave, Shea Butter condish and sealed with Lacio Lacio.  Then once my hair was dry, I used the extra large rollers on the front and large/medium ones on the back. Left them in about 15 min (timed). Then ran my hands through to fluff and separate a little.  What amazes me most is that the hair actually moves, swings, and bounces.


----------



## Shana' (Jan 21, 2011)

Shana' said:


> Im in.......
> 
> Starting Length/Goal Length:
> 1 inch from BSL/ WL
> ...


 
*Update*............
I used Aphogee Pro-vitamin and Green Tea for my set last night. It came out great, I think I have a new combo.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm seriously thinking about completely reducing my dependency in using heat to rollerset my hair. I may just try air drying in rollers for a while. Only thing is how long it will take to dry, might try it tonight.

I'm not sure if roller setting without a dryer is acceptable to the challenge though?


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 22, 2011)

Oasis said:


> i tired to rollerset on saturday and it was one gigantic phail from start to phinish.i couldn't get the rollers tight enough and i kept taking hair from the wrong places. it was a mess.
> 
> i looked at YT videos and searched threads and i still couldn't get it down so i just ended up flat ironing which i really didn't want to do.
> 
> how are y'all naturals doing it? i'm relaxed but i'm a few months post and my relaxed hair is still very kinky. i think it'd be a lot easier if i was bone straight.


as a natural, i really don't worry too much about getting at my roots. i rely on the flat-iron to help smooth them out, honestly.



PinkAngel said:


> Are any of you blow drying your roots (dominican blow out) after roller setting?  I'm in the market for a good blow dryer, what dryer are you using?
> 
> TIA


I don't blowdry my roots, but I'll bump your question so you can get an answer.
I do use a Wigo blowdryer that works very well when i'm blowdrying before straightening (i'm natural), but flatironing my roots after a rollerset works out best.


MrsHdrLe said:


> I hope you all don't mind, but I wondered if an air dried caruso set on texlaxed hair could give shiny, bouncy results, and guess what.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your hair turned out lovely!!
thanks for sharing 



Cream Tee said:


> I'm seriously thinking about completely reducing my dependency in using heat to rollerset my hair. I may just try air drying in rollers for a while. Only thing is how long it will take to dry, might try it tonight.
> 
> I'm not sure if roller setting without a dryer is acceptable to the challenge though?


That's certainly fine!! I wish my hair didn't take forever to dry-I would definitely wake up to wet hair if I tried that.


----------



## CaramelKissed (Jan 22, 2011)

Just past due, just past due! Anywho, I rolled last week and this week.

1st two thumbnails are from last week and the 2nd 3 are from this week. Pardon the feather.. I was going to a Old Hollywood themed event and wanted my hair curly and big!


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Jan 22, 2011)

^^^^Amazing shine and really cute finished look.  Me likey a lot.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 22, 2011)

^^Really cute, CaramelKissed!
I'm FINALLY gonna be setting tonight-it's been a rough week, nothing but wet buns. I think i'll do a braid n curl, i don't have energy for anything else right now.


----------



## PracticallyMe (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm subbing for the tips.


----------



## afjhnsn (Jan 22, 2011)

Starting Length/Goal Length: *SL / Goal for 2011 is full APL* 

Why You Rollerset: *It looks nicer than bunning, which I am when I'm not rollersetting. And I love curls*

How Often: *Not sure yet ... maybe 2-3 times/week.. possibly more often as the year progresses*

Products: *Lacio lacio, salerm, argan oil, joico k pak protect & shine serum mixed w/jojoba oil, argan oil & silk amino acids (& JBCO for my edges & nape)*

Techniques/Tools: : *Flexi rods are <3 / I air dry.. My hooded dryer is kind of ...crap. hehe*

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: *Make sure the hair is pulled taut, but not too tightly or you'll be wondering why you still have all sorts of breakage and pain in certain parts of your head >_<*


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Jan 22, 2011)

CaramelKissed said:


> Just past due, just past due! Anywho, I rolled last week and this week.
> 
> 1st two thumbnails are from last week and the 2nd 3 are from this week. Pardon the feather.. I was going to a Old Hollywood themed event and wanted my hair curly and big!



Very pretty!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 23, 2011)

bumping!!
who's setting tonight for the week?
i am. i said i was going to yesterday, but it never happened.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ladies...I have been roller setting 1-2 times a week for a while now and I still can't seem to combat frizz!!!!! My hair will be cute and sleek the first night and then the following day it will start to frizz...any suggestions on what I am doing wrong?


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 23, 2011)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> Ladies...I have been roller setting 1-2 times a week for a while now and I still can't seem to combat frizz!!!!! My hair will be cute and sleek the first night and then the following day it will start to frizz...any suggestions on what I am doing wrong?



Girl you gon have to do better than that. Let us hear some products


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jan 23, 2011)

: Ok...somehow I knew I would have to post more.... here ya go!

Starting Length/Goal Length: APL / Goal for 2011 is full BSL

Why You Rollerset: I want to prevent breakage/thinning at my hairline so I am trying to rollerset more.

How Often: 1-2 times/week. I don't think I have enough patience to do it more than that.

Products: Lacio lacio, Mizani leave-in detangler, argan oil. I really am having a hard time finding products that work for my hair. I also have experimented with Design Essentials setting foam. <---- this is the area I need the most help with. My hair is extremely porous and it seems no matter what I use my hair is always dry. I have even tried Roux porosity control and I still have frizziness the next day erplexed

Techniques/Tools: My hooded dryer which is crap! I am trying to decide if I should buy a Pibbs. I use red and purple rollers with the duck bill clips. I can rollerset my entire head in about 30-45 minutes.

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: None...cuz my sets are not turning out very nice!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 23, 2011)

@ElegantPearl, you mentioned you think you might have a moisture problem. What are you using to deep condition?


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> @ElegantPearl, you mentioned you think you might have a moisture problem. What are you using to deep condition?


 
The last couple of times I have roller set, I have used Joico Moisture Recovery with a little Joico Intense Hydrator.


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, so I gave my DD her first rollerset last night....I am exhausted! But, we got through it lol. Here's what I did.

-Pre-poo'd for 45 minutes using Chicoro's recipe, & shampoo'd with V05 Clarifying Shampoo.
-DC'd with heat for 40 minutes using Lustrasilk Olive Oil DC mixed with jojoba oil/castor oil, Aphogee 2 minute & a little glycerin. Detangled her hair in sections before putting her under the dryer.
-Applied Aphogee's leave-in conditioner mixed with sunflower oil
-Set the rods using ORS Lock & Twist gel mixed with a little water, AVG, IC serum and a bit of setting lotion.
-Under the dryer for 3 HOURS  PLUS she air-dried overnight in the rods.

Ok...the pics are below. And don't judge me for the sponge rollers (I know they're drying lol), but we ran out of rods 75% of the way through. I have to say, the rollerset stretched her 4b hair _really _well. 

I need feedback ladies....so don't be shy! She does like it though, and the bow was her idea  I just hope it can last 7-10 days. So what do you guys think??

*Rods first put in...it was late and she wasn't happy lol*










*Rods removed this morning- Pre-fluff*









*Posting fluffing*


----------



## remnant (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^ Well done mum  she is lovely even if she's not very happy


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 24, 2011)

I will be heavily lurking in this thread for rollersetting tips.  I'm planning to take the plunge and become a self-relaxer later this year.

I won't use a flat iron or blow dryer after relaxing, just rollerset and airdry.

Sent from my Comet using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Jan 24, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> bumping!!
> who's setting tonight for the week?
> i am. i said i was going to yesterday, but it never happened.



I am or should I say I did!!



bride91501 said:


> Ok, so I gave my DD her first rollerset last night....I am exhausted! But, we got through it lol. Here's what I did.
> 
> -Pre-poo'd for 45 minutes using Chicoro's recipe, & shampoo'd with V05 Clarifying Shampoo.
> -DC'd with heat for 40 minutes using Lustrasilk Olive Oil DC mixed with jojoba oil/castor oil, Aphogee 2 minute & a little glycerin. Detangled her hair in sections before putting her under the dryer.
> ...





Your daughter's hair turned out really pretty!


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 24, 2011)

bride- ur daughter hair looks great! I love the bow idea!


----------



## nappystorm (Jan 24, 2011)

Here's a tip for the natural rollersetters: To get rid of the curly/wavy roots, apply gel or a water-based moisturizer to the roots and pull the hair back in a ponytail or two pigtails, it doesn't have to be really tight. Make sure the hair is dry before you take down the ponytail. The moisture + the tension will straighten the roots and you will still have the big curls on the ends.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 24, 2011)

nappystorm said:


> Here's a tip for the natural rollersetters: To get rid of the curly/wavy roots, apply gel or a water-based moisturizer to the roots and pull the hair back in a ponytail or two pigtails, it doesn't have to be really tight. Make sure the hair is dry before you take down the ponytail. The moisture + the tension will straighten the roots and you will still have the big curls on the ends.


hmmm, thanks for that. i'll have to try it. i've just been flat-ironing my roots. or just leaving them alone, lol.

@bride, your daughter and her hair are sooo cute!! thanks for sharing!! and her little bow....awwwww....


----------



## KLomax (Jan 24, 2011)

I'll be back.....rollerseting tonight


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 25, 2011)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> Products: Lacio lacio, Mizani leave-in detangler, argan oil. I really am having a hard time finding products that work for my hair. I also have experimented with Design Essentials setting foam. <---- this is the area I need the most help with. *My hair is extremely porous and it seems no matter what I use my hair is always dry. I have even tried Roux porosity control and I still have frizziness the next day erplexed*



this is a problem for me too. I am having a hard time with my porosity...

Update on me...

I got a relaxer 

And a trim, and i'm glad to say that i'm not bald headed 


I'm anxious to do my first wash after the fresh relxer to get the feel of my hair back. Relaxed ladies know what I mean. She used Design Essentias, and it got my hair SKRAIGHT !!

I will probably rollerset by the end of the week, or the start of the next one. I'm too excited to see how my sets will look now that i'm not fighting my roots


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 25, 2011)

Hair is long overdue. Package from Sallys came yesterday! Yay. Going to deep condition while I take my nap (college student, sigh) and hopefully rollerset then put in satin covered foam rollers.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jan 25, 2011)

Ladies with my last rollerset I noticed some breakage.. I don't know if its from all the manipulation with rollersets. I was trying to be patient during the process but my hair was so tangly and had almost no slip after deep conditioning and using lacio lacio and silken child leave in detangler.. I don't know what the problem is because it was fine last week. The only thing I did different was a hard protein treatment but I wouldn't think that would be a problem with the deep conditioning I did after. I posted yesterday for any help because I'm thinking that I might just need to try a different combination to get more slip. To deep condition I used alter ego garlic conditioner mixed with elasta qp dpr 11 and some silicon mix proteina de perla.... I didn't roll my rollers too tight... I don't think so anyway. I did the roll roll pull thing. Any advice would be appreciated because I don't like seeing broken hairs... Do you ladies have a lot of slip when u rollerset? Anyone finding the manipulation could be too much? Maybe I should go to washing every two weeks


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 25, 2011)

How are you guys moisturizing the hair in between sets? DD normally uses a water based moisturizer daily, followed by an oil to seal. Her hair is prone to dryness.  Any suggestions? TIA!


----------



## niknakmac (Jan 25, 2011)

Bride i use avocado butter every night to maintain my set.


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Jan 25, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Ladies with my last rollerset I noticed some breakage.. I don't know if its from all the manipulation with rollersets. I was trying to be patient during the process but my hair was so tangly and had almost no slip after deep conditioning and using lacio lacio and silken child leave in detangler.. I don't know what the problem is because it was fine last week. The only thing I did different was a hard protein treatment but I wouldn't think that would be a problem with the deep conditioning I did after. I posted yesterday for any help because I'm thinking that I might just need to try a different combination to get more slip. To deep condition I used alter ego garlic conditioner mixed with elasta qp dpr 11 and some silicon mix proteina de perla.... I didn't roll my rollers too tight... I don't think so anyway. I did the roll roll pull thing. Any advice would be appreciated because I don't like seeing broken hairs... Do you ladies have a lot of slip when u rollerset? Anyone finding the manipulation could be too much? Maybe I should go to washing every two weeks


 

I'm a veteran roller setter  & in my experience it's best to use a serum. I use one of the Aveda serums. Be sure to use a tiny amount mostly focusing on your ends. Also, I use & LOVE the Ojon revitalizing mist. Both products will combat the tangles as well as add slip


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Jan 26, 2011)

This is what happens when I'm too lazy to wrap my hair up GOOD at night!




Oh, well!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## adamseve (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm joining this challenge, but I have several questions too !

Questions first:

I roller set my hair for the 1st time as a fully natural, 8 months,  and loved it.  However, today my ends are bushy.  I don't have any split ends or anything so I know that's not the problem.  What I can't understand is how they, my ends, were so nice, shiny & straight less than 8 hours ago and now after sleeping in my satin bonnet they're bushy and frizzy!  The crown of my head is fine as that area is 3c, but the rest is 4a.  My hair is very soft and moisturized, but it looks dry because of the frizz & bushiness.  

By the way, I roller set on freshly washed & DCd hair.  I only applied my leave-in, Zipporah Beauty Delight Your Hair Leave-In Cream, and the olive oil foaming wrap to set the curls.  I sat under my hooded dryer for about 1 1/2 hours on low heat.

1.  How can I prevent this from happening in the future?  

2.  How do I get rid of the bushiness?

3.  How do you moisturize & seal your hair without it shrinking and/or reverting back to curls?

WHEW...Here's my info to join the challenge:

Starting Length/Goal Length:  NL / WL

Why You Rollerset:  I hate protective styling so I need something to reward myself in between protective styles.

How Often: Bi-weekly

Products:  TBD

Techniques/Tools: Pink & Black magnetic rollers & hooded dryer

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:  Make sure your hair is  completely dry before removing rollers.  Also, don't rush the  process...If you don't have the time to wait be gentle with your hair do  something different!

 Thanks for your help.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey Curlybeauty! How long did you stretch your relaxer this time? Please let me know if getting a fresh relaxer solved your frizz issue. I seem to think that may be my issue as well, but I want to continue to stretch as long as possible. There has got to be a SOLUTION ...ughhh! 



Curlybeauty said:


> this is a problem for me too. I am having a hard time with my porosity...
> 
> Update on me...
> 
> ...


----------



## Niapb (Jan 27, 2011)

Help! I just rollerset my 4a hair, I used only water and aphogee keratin and green tea, and sat under my dryer for an hour and a half, and when I came out my curls were nice but when I ran my hand through my hair it was dry brittle and breaking. And I JUST deep conditoned with ORS replenishing pac. What did I do wrong?


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 28, 2011)

Niapb said:


> Help! I just rollerset my 4a hair, I used only water and aphogee keratin and green tea, and sat under my dryer for an hour and a half, and when I came out my curls were nice but when I ran my hand through my hair it was dry brittle and breaking. And I JUST deep conditoned with ORS replenishing pac. What did I do wrong?



Maybe you can try putting your moisturizer on when your hair is wet before you roll.


----------



## pear (Jan 28, 2011)

ItsyBitsy said:


> I'm a veteran roller setter  & in my experience it's best to use a serum. I use one of the Aveda serums. Be sure to use a tiny amount mostly focusing on your ends. Also, I use & LOVE the Ojon revitalizing mist. Both products will combat the tangles as well as add slip


 

I agree.  I have been roller setting my hair for several years and just pulled my serum back out and started using it again.  My last few roller sets using the serum have been GORGEOUS.  My curls were soft and bouncy with no frizz.  I don't know why I ever stopped using it!


----------



## CaramelKissed (Jan 28, 2011)

@bride91501 - your daughter's hair looks great, great I say!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 28, 2011)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> Hey Curlybeauty! How long did you stretch your relaxer this time? Please let me know if getting a fresh relaxer solved your frizz issue. I seem to think that may be my issue as well, but I want to continue to stretch as long as possible. There has got to be a SOLUTION ...ughhh!



I will keep you posted when I do my next set. I am ordering some biotin and giovanni shampoo today so I probably wont do my hair for another week. 

But I will post pics with my fresh set on 2 week post hair


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (Jan 28, 2011)

Niapb said:


> Help! I just rollerset my 4a hair, I used only water and aphogee keratin and green tea, and sat under my dryer for an hour and a half, and when I came out my curls were nice but when I ran my hand through my hair it was dry brittle and breaking. And I JUST deep conditoned with ORS replenishing pac. What did I do wrong?



I think you may have been able to get away with that if you air dried the set, but when you use a hair dryer, you definitely want to use more moisturizing and protective stuff than water and aphogee keratin and green tea. 

Next time, try a good leave-in conditioner and a bit of serum, and make sure that you don't sit under there too long. 
Also, maybe using castor oil would help. I only use a tiny bit before rolling, and it really helps keep my hair soft and moist when I rollerset.


----------



## Wildkat08 (Jan 28, 2011)

Im in... I need some accountability!

Starting length/goal length: past bsl;not quite mbl/ full waitst length

Why rollerset: BODY, BODY, BODY! Plus shine, beautiful curls/waves, and healthier than my other straightening method

How often: (Piggy backing off Solitude): when focused: 2x week; when not: at least 2x month

Products: still trying to get this down, but good 'ol stand by lotta body diluted like 5:1

Technique and Tools: still trying to find the best technique also (i truly suck at rollersetting) magnetic rollers, metal clips, conairpro dryer (will treat myself to ceramic magnetic rollers and a pibbs when I get good and do it often)

#1 Piece of advice: DONT GIVE UP!! Its hard when u start, heck, I still think its hard like the 5th time, but much less hard than before. I get better and better each time, practice truly does make perfect!


----------



## simplyconfident (Jan 29, 2011)

]Starting Length/Goal Length:
Currently SL with a goal of grazing APL by December

Why You Rollerset:
I like big hair and love alternatives to direct heat

How Often:
Currently weekly. 

Products:
Shampoo and DC. Apply leave ins (lots of HHLTR, a few sprays of aphogee green tea or pro vitamin, a quarter sized amount of Sallys aragan oil serum). I then put a plastic cap on my soaking wet hair and head to my stylist lol. She's a family friend who can roller set like nobodys buisness and charges me less than $20. Plus I get to sit under her salon grade hair drier. She sets my hair in a little bit if lotty body an a ton of mouse (currently I'm using Dudleys). 

Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?)
Since my SL cut last year, I've been in the small tan rollers. She uses metal clips to prevent dents in the hair.

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:
When my hair was longer I would maintain my set during the week by using flexi rods at night. Since it's much shorter, I know gently clip my curls out of the way and wear a bonnet for bed. 

I'll be back with pictures.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Jan 29, 2011)

idk if this has been asked already. but how do u ladies keep ur curls from rolllerset/flexirod set in tact  while sleeping? how do u keep them from flattening out? any sugggestions other than pincurls?


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jan 29, 2011)

How do ya'll keep the ends moisturized and sealed without reversion? 

This year I will be paying a lot more attention to my ends. I planned using a drop of ORS hair lotion and probably my coconut oil, since I really want to just use it up. 

Well maybe not the ORS lotion everyday, but def the EVCO on my ends every night before I tie my hair up!

UPDATE:
I just bought some biotin shampoo and Giovanni deep moisture to wash my hair with, so as soon as that comes I will be setting my hair. I'm getting tired of my high maintenance straight hair


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 29, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> How are you guys moisturizing the hair in between sets? DD normally uses a water based moisturizer daily, followed by an oil to seal. Her hair is prone to dryness.  Any suggestions? TIA!


i don't really moisturize in between sets, but adding a serum to my ends keep them feeling supple, not dry.


adamseve said:


> I'm joining this challenge, but I have several questions too !
> 
> Questions first:
> 
> ...


thanks for joining!
i'll attempt to answer your questions as best as i can.
How were you sleeping with the curls in your satin bonnet? where they pincurled or anything?
also, if i haven't used enough foam wrap, my hair will get frizzy.
i don't moisturize between sets, i prefer to add a serum, mainly to the ends.



Niapb said:


> Help! I just rollerset my 4a hair, I used only water and aphogee keratin and green tea, and sat under my dryer for an hour and a half, and when I came out my curls were nice but when I ran my hand through my hair it was dry brittle and breaking. And I JUST deep conditoned with ORS replenishing pac. What did I do wrong?


the aphogee green tea may have been the problem. i heard that it's actually a leave-in with plenty of protein.



H0tPinkButtafly said:


> idk if this has been asked already. but how do u ladies keep ur curls from rolllerset/flexirod set in tact  while sleeping? how do u keep them from flattening out? any sugggestions other than pincurls?


i "pineapple" it. i lift all the curls to the top of my head and then put my bonnet over it.



Curlybeauty said:


> How do ya'll keep the ends moisturized and sealed without reversion?
> 
> This year I will be paying a lot more attention to my ends. I planned using a drop of ORS hair lotion and probably my coconut oil, since I really want to just use it up.
> 
> ...


i love using serum on my ends-that doesn't revert them at all.
girl, i understand. whenever i get a new product, it's on and poppin.


----------



## missjones (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I'm not in the challenge  but I did a flexi rod set. Minor fail  Next time I'll use smaller rods and do smaller sections.


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 29, 2011)

The pictures in this thread are very beautiful.

I am under my salon hair dryer (I love my daughter) with gray 2" and green 3" rollers. I figured that if I wanted long hair I might as well pretend that I have it already by using huge rollers. When my hair is dry. I will add more serum to the new growth and flat iron my hair (new growth only). 

I did a length shot this past week and I was not happy. It's just been at the same length all year. But I hope conditioning and roller setting weekly will help.


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 30, 2011)

That set never happened earlier this week.  but I washed and DCed with SE Cholest. and set my hair on the big gray and purple rollers I just got. I used NTM leave in and it did pretty well as a leave in (sucked big time as a moisturizer but I decided to try it on wet hair) And I rolled. Now let me tell you the actual rollerset looked a hotmess but I dont go for the curly look. I just use it as a way to air dry my hair


----------



## AfroKink (Jan 30, 2011)

I just rolled in 1 hour and 6 mins! That's a record for me. 

I just gotta cut 21 mins off my time and I'll reach my goal  

Off to sit under my Pibbs. Have a great Monday!


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Feb 1, 2011)

Bumping and checking in!


----------



## LushLox (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi ladies 

I'm just about to start my hair.  I might put a teeny bit of Lottabody in my spritz as I want long lasting curls. I may post pics if it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 1, 2011)

My biotin shampoo and Deep Moisture poo came today in the mail 

I will be doing a set tomorrow!!!


----------



## sistatv (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been lurking all up and thru here!  I just finished washing and detangling my hair and I have decided to just GO for it... If this goes well I will officially join the challenge.... I'm Natural 4a/4b just APL in my longest layer... I have no idea if this will work! Wish me luck!


----------



## sistatv (Feb 3, 2011)

Alright so I did it and it turned out far from perfect but I am still very pleased!! Here is my info

Starting Length/Goal Length: SL & APL / BSL

Why You Rollerset: I'm trying to challenge myself to do something different with my natural hair. I also like the challenge of perfecting the perfect rollerset technique and style option. I really like curly hair with lots of body and I am hoping rollersetting can do that for me.

How Often: I'm aiming for 2x a month but if I can get it done 1xs a month I'll be happy 

Products: For my first attempt I uses Taliah Wajiid Crinkles and Curls, Garnier Fructis Smoothing milk, and Coconut Milk Anti- Breakage Serum. I also had applied a leave in mix right after washing... I think I put to much stuff on it.. LOL 

Techniques/Tools: Pink & Black magnetic rollers & a vintage soft bonnet dryer I bought! I was nervous about the soft bonnet dryer but it worked great. It probably dried all my hair in about 1hr but I was nervous about it being damp in places, and watching a movie so I  just left it on  for about and 1hr 45min. Based on your tips I did set it to cool for like the last 10 mins. I slept in the hard rollers cause it was late!

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: You can do it!! I did it for the first time last night... It was not perfect but I am proud of myself for even trying... I watched a million Youtube videos and was all up in thru every LHCF roller setting post but I did it! Thanks for all the advice and help offered in this thread


----------



## CrownCola (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## mzteaze (Feb 6, 2011)

Back to the basics!  

I need help.  How do you know which direction to roll the hair?  I tried this morning and lord knows if I did it correctly.  I am sitting under the dryer now but IDK if it's going to turn out right.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 6, 2011)

I will be doing a HOT on dry hair, co washing, DC, and then doing a set today. Definitetly using a bit more product (especially hold).


----------



## LushLox (Feb 7, 2011)

Lawd my last rollerset was a disaster, I won't be using Lottabody again.  I used the tiniest amount but my hair was still a tangled mess. I was lucky that I didn't lose too much hair. In future if I want hold I'll just use my Aveda Phomollient which works fine.

Oh well! I'm doing another set tonight, hopefully I'll get my usual soft results!!


----------



## niknakmac (Feb 8, 2011)

^^^ I hate lottabody too it doesn't matter how little i use as soon as i put it in my hair the outcome is hard, dry hair.

I did my roller set saturday afternoon.  I got my time down to 50 minutes!  i was so excited that i was under the hour mark.  Ladies i have not used my blow dryer or flat iron in 2011 at all!  i'm hyped.  my hair is feeling really good too.  I am predicting it is going to grow, grow, grow!


----------



## xmasbaby78 (Feb 8, 2011)

I am not please with my rollerset this morning...I saw too many broken pieces, it may be time for me to start using bigger rollers or maybe I just got up on the wrong side of the bederplexed


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 8, 2011)

Havent rollerset in a week! I have been rocking bantu knot outs! I'll probably rollerset this weekend!


----------



## Charz (Feb 8, 2011)

I love rollersetting! I rollerset every Sunday! Aveda Anti-Humectant is awesome for this, it took me 35 minutes to rollerset using this last time!


----------



## ItsyBitsy (Feb 8, 2011)

Charz said:


> I love rollersetting! I rollerset every Sunday! *Aveda Anti-Humectant* is awesome for this, it took me 35 minutes to rollerset using this last time!


 
I have this in my stash. I never thought to use it for rollersetting! Do you use this instead of a serum?


----------



## albane (Feb 9, 2011)

Here is my contribution

Starting Length/Goal Length: waist, waist
Why You Rollerset: movement in the hair, nice texture and shining, my husband loves it
How Often: twice a week, once in salon after work, once home in week end
Products: minimum, conditioner Schwarzkopf
Techniques/Tools: big mesh rollers 2 ", sometimes 3" velcro or magnetic
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: be patient, seek help to roll if you have long hair (I started with a cleaning lady, then a friend, then my husband), do not be afraid to put a LOT of rollers, willingly accept the dryer step, do not be ashamed facing your husband or neighbours or friends - you do this to please them


----------



## Angelicus (Feb 9, 2011)

Am I the only person using 3" rollers? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, ladies! 

Thank goodness for this thread!  I have decided to lurk to get some much-needed rollersetting tips.  I *completely suck* at traditional rollersetting with the magnetic rollers (like ... seriously ).  But hopefully with a bit of practice, I'll get the hang of it.  My goal is to not use any kind of direct heat until September 2011 (or maybe even beyond).

With that said, someone in another thread posted this girl's tutorial on how to rollerset natural hair.  Her hair came out looking sooooooo fantastic, she has given me renewed hope that I can embrace rollersetting and get it to work for me.  She really made it look easy too:

YouTube - Roller Set and Silk Wrap on Short Natural Hair - How To

Hopefully, this will help somebody out there like it surely helped me.  I look forward to being able to share photos with you guys really soon.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 10, 2011)

hey everyone!
sorry for not checking in as regularly, been super busy lately.
me: I'm in a weave, i've been rollersetting it and my hair to blend. works well. good to see everyone's doing great!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 11, 2011)

So I finally did a set today and I was under the dryer FOR-FREAKING-EVER!!!!

I'm finally free from the stepping stone to hell (my dryer)

And i'm about to oil up my hands and seperate the curls. Actually...I might just go a head and oil them without seperating and pin curl them tonight. I doubt i'm going anywhere today...

I need a new dryer. Seriously looking at the Pibbs, but I just don't have that kind of money right now...so the saving begins. I hope these tax checks do me some good 

Or i'm going to be HURT in more ways then one.

I did a HOT with EVCO on dry dirty hair
washed with biotin and giovanni poo
dc'ed with elasta qp soy oyl
applied this mix of conditioners, braid spray, oil, and water as a leave in
applied HH LTR to each section as well as vitale foam wrap
 rolled and went under for almost 4 hrs 

SN: I HATE the foam wrap, the spray concoction MAY have been a bit much, and I refuse to give up my rollers cause I love the curls they yield. New dryer is it...

However, my set is nice and bouncy, not weighed down, and i'm glad that my hair is out of my way for yet another week


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 11, 2011)

^^ I'm also looking for a dryer. I think I am going to get the pebco, it seems like a nice alternative for the pibbs.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 12, 2011)

Pitchas!!!!


----------



## ladytee2 (Feb 12, 2011)

TaraDyan said:


> Hi, ladies!
> 
> Thank goodness for this thread!  I have decided to lurk to get some much-needed rollersetting tips.  I *completely suck* at traditional rollersetting with the magnetic rollers (like ... seriously ).  But hopefully with a bit of practice, I'll get the hang of it.  My goal is to not use any kind of direct heat until September 2011 (or maybe even beyond).
> 
> ...



Her hair came out nice.  I was surprised that JC foam did not make her hair hard.  I bought that Creme of Nature Argan oil foam but I did not use 1/4 of the amount she used.  I always try to do less is more.  I wonder does the foam help keep the hair smoother on the rollers?


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 12, 2011)

ladytee2 said:


> Her hair came out nice.  I was surprised that JC foam did not make her hair hard.  I bought that Creme of Nature Argan oil foam but I did not use 1/4 of the amount she used.  I always try to do less is more.  I wonder does the foam help keep the hair smoother on the rollers?



it does...it keeps it slick ans smooth on the roller 

but it did look like a lot


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 16, 2011)

So I was the last poster in here, so let me revive this bad boy.

That set that I did on the 11th is still holding up like its day 1 hair 

It seemed like a lot of product but I have no flakes, and its so bouncy. Here is the real kicker, I have been working out daily, and it's as if I just took the rollers out 

Today in the gym, this guy with dreads  asked me how the heck my curls are still bouncy and in tact 

I shrugged it off and said i'm wondering the same thing 

It was a lot of junk in my hair, but this has been the best set by far. I also tried out the anchor method with this set, and it is definitely a keeper 

I maintain (and probably the reason why it looks nice now) bu pin curling the hair at night. Hopefully I will be able to hold onto this style for all of next week too, but if not...I will be bunning it up on air-dried hair. I like to alternate between roller sets and buns so I don't abandon the challenge...and to give my arm a break 

Happy Roller Setting Ladies!!!


----------



## TaraDyan (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm thinking about maybe using my Curlformers to set my hair, then doing the saran wrap method under the dryer to complete the straightening. My biggest problem with traditional rollersetting is the fact that I can't pull the rollers taut enough. But the Curlformers pull my hair taut right down to the root. I figure if I use the Jane Carter Wrap and Roll Foam with the Curlformers, maybe that combo will work to straighten my hair. It's worth a shot, right?

I think I will try this experiment this weekend.


----------



## niknakmac (Feb 17, 2011)

Last weekend it took my 40 minutes to get my rollers in.  I feel good about that.  Now grow, grow, grow.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 17, 2011)

TaraDyan said:


> I'm thinking about maybe using my Curlformers to set my hair, then doing the saran wrap method under the dryer to complete the straightening. My biggest problem with traditional rollersetting is the fact that I can't pull the rollers taut enough. But the Curlformers pull my hair taut right down to the root. I figure if I use the Jane Carter Wrap and Roll Foam with the Curlformers, maybe that combo will work to straighten my hair. It's worth a shot, right?
> 
> I think I will try this experiment this weekend.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 17, 2011)

TaraDyan said:


> I'm thinking about maybe using my Curlformers to set my hair, then doing the saran wrap method under the dryer to complete the straightening. My biggest problem with traditional rollersetting is the fact that I can't pull the rollers taut enough. But the Curlformers pull my hair taut right down to the root. I figure if I use the Jane Carter Wrap and Roll Foam with the Curlformers, maybe that combo will work to straighten my hair. It's worth a shot, right?
> 
> I think I will try this experiment this weekend.


that sounds like it'll work. Please post some pitchas when you get the chance.



Curlybeauty said:


> So I was the last poster in here, so let me revive this bad boy.
> 
> That set that I did on the 11th is still holding up like its day 1 hair
> 
> ...


Aye, you better keep talking to ole dude. I stan hard for dreads!
Thanks for reviving the thread and keeping it alive.
I definitely agree with using product. The amount of foam wrap I use is kind of ridiculous, but I easily get shiny, bouncy curls for an entire week, as long as I sleep on it properly.
Your hair looks gorgeous, btw! I wish I had the patience for the anchor method...
Took down the weave, and did a braid n curl set on tuesday. i'll likely be doing a flexi-rod set tomorrow night, since i'm going out saturday, and will attempt to post a pic.


----------



## niknakmac (Feb 21, 2011)

Did my roller set this weekend.  I used flexirods. It seemed to get my roots straighter and it took less time.  The problekm was that the set ended up being super tight. I ended up having to wrap it to loosen up the curls.  

I'm kind of itching for a cut right now.  This no distinct hair style is getting to me.


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm still not rollersetting. I have been rocking my bantu knot outs. Once this phase is over with I will go back to rollersetting. I am loving the look and low manipulation!


----------



## bizybee316 (Feb 21, 2011)

This is an old post that i found on a different website, i thought it was very helpful, so im reposting. Enjoy!!


Rollersetting 101:
1. Start with very wet hair. It is easier to roll this way and your sets will be better.

2. Use a setting lotion. I swear by diluted Lottabody.

3. Keep hair very wet throughout the whole process. If the unrolled hair starts to dry before you roll it, re-mist it with water.

4. Always start at the crown and work your way down.

4. Roll in the direction that you wear your hair. If you wear a middle part, then roll on the left side of the part going down, and the do the same on the right side. The same goes for side parts. If you wear your hair off your face, then roll going back on the top, and then same on the side as if you wear rolling for a part.

5. Try to make your parts even, so that the hair will dry evenly. Use a fine toothed rat's tails comb when doing this and be sure the smooth the hair out at each section right before rollin with the fine toothed comb. This will help give you smooth tangle free curls.

6. Rollers- I prefer JetSet EZ grip rollers (available at sally's). They are a bit easier to roll with, and if you use the right size, you will have pretty curls. Some people like magnetic, (i don't), but again, it's what works for you.

7. Use the correct size roller for your length. Short hair can use rollers up to an 1-1/4", medium from 1-1/4" - 1- 3/4" and long from 1-3/4 on up.

8. Roll under fairly tightly. You want to apply a good amount of tension so that the curls will dry smoothly and not have crinkles.

9. Once you have rolled the hair, you need to secure. With magnetic rollers, you clips, and for JetSet rollers, use pins. If you are using big rollers, secure the pin inside the roller, instead of the outside. Position the pin so that it is against the scalp, in the opposite direction if the way the hair was rolled, so that it secures the roller.

10. Sit under a hot dryer until fully dry. The amount of time will depend on your hair length and size of curls.

11. When unrolling, remove from the bottom of the head, making your way towards the top.

12. Finger style, and if you want, lightly press out your roots on the top so that it is not too full.

This should last a week if you re-roll or pin curl at night. It looks better the longer you wear it if maintained properly.
You're welcome chick!

Before You Start:

�          Before setting, always imagine/picture how you want your final result to look. Do you want high volume or low volume? Lots of tight curls, or big, loose waves with lots of body and movement??? 

�          Also, think about directions. Do you want your hair to fall onto your face, or off??? All going back, or with a middle or side part? Place the rollers to achieve it.

Products:
The setting product you need will depend on how firm you want the hold, and how you want the curls to look. I always like mixing a tiny amount of light hold products with medium or maximum hold products to soften the set. 

MY FAVORITE PRODUCTS:
Kerastase Ciment Thermique
Kerastase Oleo-Relax Serum
Kerastase Lait NutriSculpt

�          For sets with staying power/strong hold, use a product labeled setting/wrapping lotion, mousses, etc.

�          Medium Hold products are usually glazes. They are generally clear and runny in consistency (not gels). Most foams provide medium hold as well. Some products to consider are: Paul Mitchell Super Sculpt Glaze and Paul Mitchell Hair Sculpting Lotion. They will give you a flexible hold.

�          Light hold products are generally creamy. Try Kerastase Lait NutriSculpt, Kerastase Creme Nutri Sculpt, Paul Mitchell Foaming Pomade. Remember not to use too much,as you don�t want a greasy oily set. 

�          Lottabody can be used, and the strength of it will depend on what ratio of dilution you use.

�          For soft, sleek sets with lots of body and movement, use a leave-in and/or serum. Try Kerastase Ciment Thermique, Kerastase Nectar Thermique, Lacio Lacio or Salerm 21 as a leave-in, or Kerastase Oleo Relax Serum (Absolute Fave), Paul Mitchell Super Skinny, Chi Silk Infusion, or Phytolisse for a serum. But remember, these tend to be greasy, so do not go overboard.

�          You can use a combination of products of different strength. Play around and find a formula that works for your hair.

However, whichever product or combination you choose, go easy on the amount!!!! Too much will way the hair down and give you a greasy, stiff, limp set. You want it to be light, soft, and bouncy!!! Less is more in this case. Oh, and stay away from oil!!!


Sectioning
�          When sectioning, the thickness of your partings should be no bigger than the diameter of your roller, and the length of the partings should be no longer than the length of the roller.

�          Use a fine tooth comb AFTER hair has been detangled to smooth the section you are about to roll, and then roll tightly. (I can not stress this enough!)


Roller Selection:
�          The bigger the rollers, the more volume, but less curl

�          Lots of small rollers will give more curl and more fullness

�          Lots of large rollers will give more fullness

�          A few large rollers will give some fullness and shape

SETTING


Roller Placement:
Roller placement in extremely important. The position in which the roller sits against the scalp is a direct result of the direction/angle in which you comb and hold the hair sections.

�          For maximum volume, you will need to roll the hair at an angle over 90 degrees (on base). Pulling the hair forward, or if facing a mirror, towards the mirror. This is also called over-directing.

�          For medium volume, roll the hair at a 90 degree angle (half off base), which would be holding the hair straight-out.

�          And for low volume, roll under a 90 degree angle (off base). Pulling the hair back, or away from the mirror.

�          For flat bottoms/backs, roll the back from a 0 degree (straight down) to a 45 degree mid-way, between straight down and straight out) angle.

Base Definitions:
�          Off Base:- Describes final position of roller during roller set. Strand is held at 70 degrees so that curl is placed off its base. When a roller is placed Off Base, there will be end curl and little or no lift.

�          On Base:- Describes final position of roller or perm rod. Strand is held at 125 degrees so that curl is placed in the center of its base. When a roller is placed ON Base, there will be maximum lift or body. This is recommended for Velcro Rollers.

�          1/2 Off Base:- Describes final position of roller during roller set. Strand is held at 90 degrees so that curl is placed one-half off its base. When a roller is placed 1/2 off base, it will give you medium/natural volume.


Rolling:
�          If you find that there isn't enough tension on the sides of the sections, rock the roller from side to side, pulling sections taunt, while rolling.

�          Keep your ends tucked under when rolling. You should make sure that they are smooth, and tightly wrapped around the roller. Otherwise, this will create frizzy ends with  fish hooks as this will create limp curls.



Remember, you can't just place the rollers anywhere, any old way, and expect to get a salon perfect set from it. It takes precisions. Take your time and be as neat as possible. Don't expect to get a salon perfect set by being sloppy.

ONE MORE THING, remember, it takes practice, practice, and more practice!!!


----------



## bizybee316 (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-SvpEQkQ6E....a really good tutorial


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Feb 21, 2011)

What would cause breakage or thinning when rollersetting? (With the exception of rolling too tight)


----------



## Angelicus (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm going to try to roller set and flat iron tonight. I'm massaging right now with vatika oil before washing it. I just feel like my hair is so short. *shrug*


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 22, 2011)

theLovelyStyle said:


> What would cause breakage or thinning when rollersetting? (With the exception of rolling too tight)


combing the hair too roughly when using your fine tooth comb. some do it without, but i need that smoothness, being natural. just be gentle.

i did a flexirod set last night, ladies. it turned out great even though i think i used a little too much foam wrap. somehow, it still feels really soft. 

i think i've figured out the ideal routine.
DC with either protein or moisture on dry (either Silk Elements for moisture or Motions CPR for protein) i alternate the two weekly
Shampoo (silk elements moisturizing poo! amazing!)
instant condition/detangle (Aussie Moist)
add products: leave in (Aussie Moist) serum (Fantasia IC) foam wrap (Elasta QP)

throughout the week, if my hair feels dry or lacks shine, i'll add a bit of serum, otherwise nothing.
this routine is working well. i either flexi-rod set, perm rod set, or braid n curl. i haven't completed one successful magnetic roller set. yet. i know, sad. that will change before this challenge, darn it!


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 22, 2011)

has anyone done a wet set using flexirods without getting spirals? like, folded them under instead of letting them hang down? i think i'll try that next sunday, see what i get. maybe it'll give me the look of magnetics without that hassle. i'm still scared from the last try...


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 24, 2011)

bump bump!!
flexirod set still going on strong. i swear this style lasts FOREVER. love it. it's starting to look curly fro-ish.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 24, 2011)

I just washed my hair, and threw my elasta qp soy oyl deep conditioner on with a cap and a hat for an overnight DC. I can't say that I will be setting my hair this week. It has been two weeks since my last set, and today was the first day I have washed/combed my hair. 

I try to bun one week and set the next, so this will be my bun week...or two 

Spring break is coming, and I feel the lazies coming on. Plus when I set my hair, I almost neglect it a little bit 

So yeah...see ya'll in some time. I'm still a lurker in here though


----------



## RelaxednNapulous (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm a longtime lurker, new poster. I last used direct heat in mid-December after a failed rollerset (patience, patience). Before that, August was the last direct heat, didn't blowout/flat iron often in 2010. I made the rollerset goal for myself last April. Then I became determined after I asked the only black woman I met in my new town who had healthy hair where she got it done. She self-relaxes and rollersets. Sold!

Starting Length/Goal Length:  
Was going to say SL, but looking at my photos from last month, it looks like I'm APL with thin ends from my no-lye days/full, healthy BSL

Why You Rollerset: 
Healthier hair with more curves and bounce that lasts. To avoid my tendency to get lazy at SL and lose length/fullness.

How Often: 1-2x/week

Products:  
1. spray mix (aloe vera juice, ApHogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer, EVOO, Africa's Best Ultimate oil, Salerm 21 leave in, Hask Argan oil w/Keratin)

2. Alterna Hemp relaxing balm (it always rains when I get a blow-out/do a rollerset, but this product fights humidity and holds my style unless there's direct moisture contact).

3. Keracare Foam Wrap - Still can't believe how well it detangles and how amazing it makes my hair feel.
 
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) 
Got a rolling Babyliss dryer for 25%  off from Folica last spring. Magnetic rollers and Saran/silk wrap for now. Possibly Curlformers and flexirods in the near future.
 
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:
Everyone's said to have patience and to practice, but it can't be said enough. My first few rollersets were a mess of falling rollers, forgotten patches of hair and wet ends when unrolled. I can do a decent Mohawk after about 6-8 tries, thinking about trying the anchor. 

Also, though Proclaim OO foam wrap was good, I swear by the Keracare. I can really feel the lubricants when I run a fine tooth comb to each section before rolling and after it's dry.

 **************************

​Have been rollersetting sporadically, 1-2x a month. Since I'm not working, I've saved rollersetting for job interviews and special occasions. I bun or French braid in-between. Will learn other protective styles.










​


----------



## Luscious850 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey ladies! I've taken an 8 week break from my rollers (I was in braids and a sew in). I was extremely busy so I didn't have time to do my hair. Now I'm back at my weekly sets. I just set my hair last night. I do the roller/wrap method and I LOVE my results. I can't wait until next wash!


----------



## Napp (Feb 27, 2011)

natural how to you get the roots smooth? i get a ton of frizzies when i try to roll my hair up. so far the solution was to braid the roots(5 stiches) and the roll the rest. i hope it will look decent when i take it out. i wish i could get a smooth shiny roller set like i see in this thread. i might go get some foam wrap lotion.


----------



## skyslady (Mar 1, 2011)

Just observing this one, but thanks for the tips ladies!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Mar 1, 2011)

I roller set my hair weekly with the exception of the last two weeks.  I will came back and update ( w/product info) when I set my hair again later this week.  Great thread!


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 2, 2011)

Napp said:


> natural how to you get the roots smooth? i get a ton of frizzies when i try to roll my hair up. so far the solution was to braid the roots(5 stiches) and the roll the rest. i hope it will look decent when i take it out. i wish i could get a smooth shiny roller set like i see in this thread. i might go get some foam wrap lotion.



i've given up on hassling myself into trying to get straight roots. no matter what i do, there'll be a little crinkle. so i just flat-iron them out with my mini-flat-iron. i don't see any harm in doing it just once a week.


----------



## Napp (Mar 2, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> i've given up on hassling myself into trying to get straight roots. no matter what i do, there'll be a little crinkle. so i just flat-iron them out with my mini-flat-iron. i don't see any harm in doing it just once a week.




so thereis no way around it

at least i dont feel bad about touching up my edges with my pressing comb once a week

i will be getting some setting lotion. i was planning on trying the Creme of nature argan oil foam wrap but i think i might go oldschool and use Ultrasheen super setting lotion.duo tex works so well for me so i think i might try some more stuff from this line.they also have a heat protectant spray that looks very good


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 3, 2011)

Napp said:


> so thereis no way around it
> 
> at least i dont feel bad about touching up my edges with my pressing comb once a week
> 
> i will be getting some setting lotion. i was planning on trying the Creme of nature argan oil foam wrap but i think i might go oldschool and use Ultrasheen super setting lotion.duo tex works so well for me so i think i might try some more stuff from this line.they also have a heat protectant spray that looks very good



hell naw, don't feel bad. let the nappy po-po come get me, but i'm not walking round with ultra crinkly roots. 
i would recommend you try a foam wrap. in my experience, they work much better at smoothing natural hair around a roller than any setting lotion that i've tried.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 3, 2011)

Still sporting a bun 

I'm loving the low maintenance of it. Spring break is next week, so another bun for me. For the first week of school after, I will probably get back to my rollersets


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Mar 3, 2011)

Plannning to rollerset tonight...I've been on a roll rollersetting once a week


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm in. I tried a rollerset this week for the second time in my natural journey and had great results. Need to tweak it alittle for more moisturized sets, but a nice break from twists. Although here in Ga the humidity is already tryna give me attitude and my sets swell up a bit ;/


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Mar 3, 2011)

how exactly do u ladies do the saran wrap method to get ur roots straight? i did it a couple of times, i wrapped my hair and wrapped with saran and sat under the dryer for about 10 minutes. when i unwrapped my hair i still had puffy roots


----------



## Relentless (Mar 3, 2011)

How do you keep your ends from getting tangled after wearing your rollerset for a few days?  My ends get try and sometimes forms a little furball like shape and I have to pull it out.  I don't get what I'm doing wrong.  Please give me some advice.


----------



## Napp (Mar 3, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> hell naw, don't feel bad. let the nappy po-po come get me, but i'm not walking round with ultra crinkly roots.
> i would recommend you try a foam wrap. in my experience, they work much better at smoothing natural hair around a roller than any setting lotion that i've tried.



Rocky91 does the foam wrap work better because of the ingredients or because it is foamy in consistency? i wonder if you have a foam dispenser can you make regular setting lotion foam up too?


----------



## LushLox (Mar 3, 2011)

Ohhh I've not posted anything for ages - apologies 

Just did a set last night and sleeping in them. I've been using Paul Mitchell Foaming Pomade, and gives great shine and hold too. I think I will probably flat iron my roots when I take the rollers down.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 3, 2011)

Msmchy said:


> I'm in. I tried a rollerset this week for the second time in my natural journey and had great results. Need to tweak it alittle for more moisturized sets, but a nice break from twists. Although here in Ga the humidity is already tryna give me attitude and my sets swell up a bit ;/


nice to see another natural rollersetter!! you look lovely in your siggy.
i sure know what you mean about that swell. but i actually kinda love the swell. i love when my hair looks extra thick and big.


H0tPinkButtafly said:


> how exactly do u ladies do the saran wrap method to get ur roots straight? i did it a couple of times, i wrapped my hair and wrapped with saran and sat under the dryer for about 10 minutes. when i unwrapped my hair i still had puffy roots


as a natural, i can't do the saran wrap method after a rollerset to get my hair straight. it just won't work. 
but i would suggest just hitting your roots lightly with the flat-iron. if you keep the excess heat off your ends, you should be fine.


Relentless said:


> How do you keep your ends from getting tangled after wearing your rollerset for a few days?  My ends get try and sometimes forms a little furball like shape and I have to pull it out.  I don't get what I'm doing wrong.  Please give me some advice.


i know exactly what you mean. this happens because of two reasons for me:
1) using too much foam wrap to do my initial set.
2) my hair wasn't deep conditioned properly and therefore loses moisture.
my fix: swipe plenty of moisturizer and serum on my ends, finger detangle to remove any knots/shed hair, and re-roll, either on flexirods or just making pin-curls. 



Napp said:


> Rocky91 does the foam wrap work better because of the ingredients or because it is foamy in consistency? i wonder if you have a foam dispenser can you make regular setting lotion foam up too?


i really think it's just the foaminess actually. that sounds like a really good idea-let me know if it works.


----------



## girlcherokee (Mar 3, 2011)

*Starting Length/Goal Length:* shoulder length after a major set back.  sad:  *goal*: *short term*: APL  - *long term*: MBL  - healthy hair

*Why You Rollerset:* Because i like the look and because i had a major setback that leaves me with few styling options. 

*How Often*: I roller set at least once a week.  did 2x till i started the sets described below which last longer

*Products:* protien: aphogee 2 step or 2 minute depends on the week - or joico kpak  moisture:  various conditioners with wgo,evoo, always added no exceptions.
*set with: settling on this - will probably add a leave in - still playing to figure out what - - -*
1) joico kpak style thermal design foam - i use quite a bit of this - the more i use the shinier and the longer the set last
2)- chi silk infusion
3) silk elements mega silk heat protection spray
4) pure organic shea butter rubbed on my hair before to seal in moisture before rolling

*Techniques/Tools:* currently use snap on rollers - too lazy for the others right now..... and salon r us hooded dryer

I've been getting the best roller sets i've ever gotten in my life!  I'll post pictures soon - my hair i think is really looking a lot better also due to the ceridimides that i use as well!  I should also mention that i do not comb out my curls - i shake them out and sometimes  hang the curl pins to them to drop them down a bit and wear the "curly curly"  style.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 4, 2011)

I don't really comb out the curls much either - I love curly hair styles although I do ocassionally wrap my hair as per siggy.


----------



## RelaxednNapulous (Mar 4, 2011)

girlcherokee said:


> I should also mention that i do not comb out my curls - i shake them out and sometimes  hang the curl pins to them to drop them down a bit and wear the "curly curly"  style.



Me too. After those years of the pin-straight look, I really appreciate having some body, curl and style. I usually just rub Biosilk or Redken Glass in my hands and run my hands over the curls a bit to blend them.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 5, 2011)

Pics of the set I recently did, I was quite pleased with this.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Mar 5, 2011)

Cream Tee said:


> Pics of the set I recently did, I was quite pleased with this.


 


Beautiful set!


----------



## Relentless (Mar 5, 2011)

Cream Tee said:


> Pics of the set I recently did, I was quite pleased with this.


@ Sunshine One  Your rollerset is nice!  Do you comb the ends during the week our keep the comb out of your hair?  How do you prevent your ends from getting tangled?  That is the problem that I've been encountering.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 5, 2011)

Relentless said:


> @ Sunshine One  Your rollerset is nice!  Do you comb the ends during the week our keep the comb out of your hair?  How do you prevent your ends from getting tangled?  That is the problem that I've been encountering.




I try not to use the comb much at all. My hair remains smooth for a good portion of the week. To maintain the curl I either use pin curls, flexi rods or satin rollers.

You might need to have a look at what you're using as a leave in, perhaps it's not moisturising enough?


----------



## Relentless (Mar 5, 2011)

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 5, 2011)

Cream Tee what products did you use exactly for that fab set!!!

what size rollers are those?


----------



## LushLox (Mar 5, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> @Cream Tee what products did you use exactly for that fab set!!!
> 
> what size rollers are those?



Thanks 

I use Pureology leave in. Although it's perfect for my fine relaxed hair, it is very light though, so it may not be suitable for thicker relaxed hair or naturals. I've also been using Paul Mitchell Foaming Pomade, only a touch on the mid length to ends as it is quite heavy and to seal I use Orofluido oil (it's like Morrcan oil).

I use a mixture of rollers, normally red and green though.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 5, 2011)

Cream Tee, your hair is absolutely lovely 
You've inspired me to stop lazing around and actually go and set my hair tonight...


----------



## Napp (Mar 5, 2011)

i cant wait to get some new rollers. my old rollers are way to small!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 5, 2011)

perfect for me Cream Tee. 

My hair is relaxed and fine 

I'm so torn on leave-in's, and I didn't know folks were sealing their hair for sets 

Off to look up pureology and to dig up my argan oil 

I won't be setting my hair this week, but it is so tempting after seeing these pitchas!!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 5, 2011)

somebody help me decide what to do with my hair tonight!!
flexi-rod set?
perm rod set?
braid n curl?


----------



## Napp (Mar 5, 2011)

Rocky91

flexi rod set!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Rocky91 

Yeah a flexi rod set sounds good. What I like about flexis is you don't need to keep them in for that long for the curl to set (well in my experience).

Are you going out tonight?


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 7, 2011)

Cream Tee Napp thanks guys, but I already got lazy and did a braid n curl. :/ hopefully it stays nice the entire week.
and no, I didn't go out-all about the homework this weekend, unfortunately.

who's setting tonight??


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm getting bored with my hair right now, and getting an itch to flat-iron my hair. 

No direct heat on my hair until May, and my ends are suffering I believe from trying to bun my hair 

I'm going home tonight, and I will snag some foaming pomade from my mom to give it a try, and set my hair this week. I miss my curls...


----------



## Napp (Mar 7, 2011)

i am gonna rollerset my hair today. i pressed my hair last week and got caught in the rain twice and then accidentally wet my hair in the tub because someone didnt close the shower knob properly. i tired to revivie it but i really want some pin curls. i think i will rollerset, lightly flat iron and then pincurl.


----------



## Napp (Mar 7, 2011)

oh and Rocky91 i bought the ultrasheen super setting lotion and diluted it 50% and put it in a old bath n body hand sanitizer foam pump. it works like a charm! i think i will have enough "foam wrap" to last me the year!


----------



## Napp (Mar 9, 2011)

acutally i notice the ultrasheen setting lotion foams better undiluted. it gives me better hold undiluted too so i am gonna use it that way from now on.

also im thinking of using these kind of rollers next time






the magnetic stretched my hair out but left it too crinkly. i used 2 inch and 1.5. my hair dried quickly enough with the 1.5 so i am gonna stay with then until i really really need bigger rollers.i think rollers with grips might be better for type 4,non-silky natural hair.


----------



## Napp (Mar 12, 2011)

i ended up just getting more magnetic rollers. i could not find the cage rollers in the store. i also did a ponytail rollerset today. i will be posting pics later. i want a dryer but i cannot even think about buying a salon dryer at this point. i will just have to stick with my blowdryer attachment for now. i think i will save up for a salonrus dryer and reward myself with a new dryer at the end of the semester.

also i think i prefer setting on damp hair instead of soaking wet hair. my hair is less frizzy because the product is more concentrated. also if any non silky 4a naturals are having issues getting a smooth set try using a thick serum on damp hair. i used smooth n shine straighten polish on my damp hair and i almost believed i was a silky 3b while i was rolling. my hair just laid out i only realized this around the end as i was rollersetting. when i used it on wet hair the serums "clumping" effects are diluted and dont work as well.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 12, 2011)

Still haven't set my hair 

I am so lazy as of late.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 12, 2011)

I set my hair twice last week so I get a gold star!


----------



## RelaxednNapulous (Mar 12, 2011)

Napp said:


> i ended up just getting more magnetic rollers. i could not find the cage rollers in the store. i also did a ponytail rollerset today. i will be posting pics later. i want a dryer but i cannot even think about buying a salon dryer at this point. i will just have to stick with my blowdryer attachment for now. i think i will save up for a salonrus dryer and reward myself with a new dryer at the end of the semester.
> 
> also i think i prefer setting on damp hair instead of soaking wet hair. my hair is less frizzy because the product is more concentrated. also if any non silky 4a naturals are having issues getting a smooth set try using a thick serum on damp hair. i used smooth n shine straighten polish on my damp hair and i almost believed i was a silky 3b while i was rolling. my hair just laid out i only realized this around the end as i was rollersetting. when i used it on wet hair the serums "clumping" effects are diluted and dont work as well.



I bought this ionic Babyliss dryer last year from Folica with 25% off (current code is Mar25). It's no Pibbs I guess, but works out well for me. Dries well and leaves my hair soft and shiny. I am up to red and grey rollers (1.5" and 2" I think) and they fit under there fine. You can tell how smooth my hair is in the uncombed rollerset pic in my sig. I couldn't afford a Pibbs and since my tabletop dryer never worked, I didn't see the point in spending $50-60 for another one. This was a great compromise and paid for itself after a few sets and DCs.

Wondering if that smooth n shine polish would work for wash 'n go? Have you tried it? My hair gets big and frizzy with everything I use, so finding a W&G solution is one of my goals for this year, esp. now that I've been more successful with texlaxing since I started mixing in condish and oils. I am getting a consistent curl pattern, instead of straight here, curl there, z in the middle.


----------



## Napp (Mar 12, 2011)

here i am airdrying i think i did a pretty good job


----------



## RelaxednNapulous (Mar 12, 2011)

Cream Tee said:


> I set my hair twice last week so I get a gold star!



Good for you! 

I did one W&G and one wrap this week. I give my hair (or myself?) a break for a few weeks after perming and then coloring (now henna, loving it). 

Does the wrap count? I'm going to rollerset Monday.


----------



## Napp (Mar 12, 2011)

RelaxednNapulous said:


> I bought this ionic Babyliss dryer last year from Folica with 25% off (current code is Mar25). It's no Pibbs I guess, but works out well for me. Dries well and leaves my hair soft and shiny. I am up to red and grey rollers (1.5" and 2" I think) and they fit under there fine. You can tell how smooth my hair is in the uncombed rollerset pic in my sig. I couldn't afford a Pibbs and since my tabletop dryer never worked, I didn't see the point in spending $50-60 for another one. This was a great compromise and paid for itself after a few sets and DCs.
> 
> Wondering if that smooth n shine polish would work for wash 'n go? Have you tried it? My hair gets big and frizzy with everything I use, so finding a W&G solution is one of my goals for this year, esp. now that I've been more successful with texlaxing since I started mixing in condish and oils. I am getting a consistent curl pattern, instead of straight here, curl there, z in the middle.



that dryer is still expensive! i might as well get the salon r us....

i actually want to use this for a wash n go.i havent tried it yet but on damp hair it clumps my curls almost like a gel. its awesome. i don't remember why i stopped using it. also when i used it for pressing my hair i never had heat damage.


----------



## RelaxednNapulous (Mar 12, 2011)

Napp said:


> that dryer is still expensive! i might as well get the salon r us....
> 
> i actually want to use this for a wash n go.i havent tried it yet but on damp hair it clumps my curls almost like a gel. its awesome. i don't remember why i stopped using it. also when i used it for pressing my hair i never had heat damage.



True, expensive is relative, so I wasn't sure what was too much to you. I figure it paid for itself in 3-4 rollersets and I don't trust too many people with my hair, anyway. People always want to improvise. 

I'm going to try EcoStyler in Argan when my local Sally's finally gets it. But if that doesn't work, I'll try the smooth n shine. Is it by Garnier? Thaks for the reply.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 13, 2011)

RelaxednNapulous said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I did one W&G and one wrap this week. I give my hair (or myself?) a break for a few weeks after perming and then coloring (now henna, loving it).
> 
> Does the wrap count? I'm going to rollerset Monday.




Hmm I dunno how good it is really. I love rollersetting, but it *is* a lot of manipulation for me, so I'll just continue with setting my hair once a week. The smoothness normally lasts until my next wash anyway.

I really need to focus on retaining now, so the less I'm handling my hair the better.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 13, 2011)

Napp said:


> here i am airdrying i think i did a pretty good job




Very neat! How long does it take you to air dry in rollers?


----------



## Napp (Mar 13, 2011)

Cream Tee said:


> Very neat! How long does it take you to air dry in rollers?



I dont know how long it takes.i just keep them in for a long time. Next time i will sit under the dryer. I used plastic hair elastics and i knew those wouldnt stand up against the heat. Plus i didnt like staying at home waiting for my hair to dry. It was my day off so i didnt mind but usually i dont have the time to lounge about and airdry.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a head full of WGO in my hair right now. I don't know if my ends just aren't smooth from being under my bonnet or what, but they look a mess. You can't ruin your ends in a couple days can you?

I really want to set my hair, cause my poor ends are looking a mess. And this was the whole point of me learning to set my hair. Hopefully they aren't as bad as they seem....

Using some Neutrogena leave-in (didn't get the hype the first time, but I will be trying again), some pomade (since Cream Tee's hair looked so fab), and some argan oil if I can find it...


----------



## Napp (Mar 13, 2011)

wow this ultrasheen setting lotion+ lacio lacio + smooth n shine combo is the truth





my hair is so shiny,bouncy and smooth


compare it to the rollerset from hell that i got when i used rusk smoother last year. i got a lumpy set with napped roots and a grey cast to my hair




im  natural 4a. i think i am gonna stick with rollersetting from now on

FYI Click for larger pics


----------



## Napp (Mar 13, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> I have a head full of WGO in my hair right now. I don't know if my ends just aren't smooth from being under my bonnet or what, but they look a mess. You can't ruin your ends in a couple days can you?
> 
> I really want to set my hair, cause my poor ends are looking a mess. And this was the whole point of me learning to set my hair. Hopefully they aren't as bad as they seem....
> 
> Using some Neutrogena leave-in (didn't get the hype the first time, but I will be trying again), some pomade (since Cream Tee's hair looked so fab), and some argan oil if I can find it...




i think maybe you just need a good dc with some heat


----------



## Napp (Mar 13, 2011)

how are you ladies maintaining your sets? i tried pincurling and it messed up some curls. i think pin curling is better when i do a proper straightening. i just rerolled my hair on some tissue paper with a little lacio lacio and serum and the lacio lacio reverted my hair a bit. i wont do that again


----------



## LushLox (Mar 13, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> I have a head full of WGO in my hair right now. I don't know if my ends just aren't smooth from being under my bonnet or what, but they look a mess. You can't ruin your ends in a couple days can you?
> 
> I really want to set my hair, cause my poor ends are looking a mess. And this was the whole point of me learning to set my hair. Hopefully they aren't as bad as they seem....
> *
> Using some Neutrogena leave-in* (didn't get the hype the first time, but I will be trying again), some pomade (since Cream Tee's hair looked so fab), and some argan oil if I can find it...



Let us know how you get on with this. I find NTM is good as a leave in on my dry hair, but my wet hair not so much. Would be interesting to see how you find it.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

This is me right now 






And yes those are flexi rods in my hair. I can't get over how lazy I am being with my hair. I partially cringe at the thought of setting my hair because of the manipulation in certain areas  I was on a mission to do no direct heat until may, But I might just cheat in April. I need to assess my ends, and I need to avoid some of this manipulation. 

I really like the foam pomade so far, even though I still have one whole half of my head that needs to be done 

Hopefully I will be done soon, so I can just hop under the dryer. Lordy, these curls better last me til the end of time


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 13, 2011)

Cream Tee said:


> Let us know how you get on with this. I find NTM is good as a leave in on my dry hair, but my wet hair not so much. Would be interesting to see how you find it.



I don't think I like it 

It didn't apply well, felt kind of sticky, and just ugh!

I hope it doesn't ruin the set. I think I will just stick to HE LTR leave-in, or just a really good DC and nothing at all 

Looking at the whipped ends and transitiong creme too 

And my ends seem to be okay when smoothed


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 14, 2011)

Napp, your rollerset turned out so nicely!!
I find the best way to maintain is to add a little serum or even grease  to my ends at night, and put them on flexirods. I def stay away from any products with water in them.


----------



## Napp (Mar 18, 2011)

is it realistic to do a flexi rod set like this on natural hair and have good results?






i dont like having a million rollers in my hair


----------



## Cocoeuro (Mar 19, 2011)

I'm joining!!!  

*Starting Length/Goal Length*: Natural 4a SL & APL  Short-term Goal: Full APL; Long-term Goal:  WL

*Why You Rollerset*:  To dry hair without direct heat, stretch it out before flat-ironing (currently heat training)
*How Often:* Once a week
*Products:* Giovanni Direct Leave-in, Giovanni Hair Styling Foam
*Techniques/Tools*: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) Red, Purple, Blue, and Gray Magnetic Rollers, duck bill clips, Chi Flat-Iron
*Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting*: While sitting under the hooded dry, I dry the areas that do not fit under dryer with a hand dryer


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 19, 2011)

Napp said:


> is it realistic to do a flexi rod set like this on natural hair and have good results?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Napp I like that idea. I only have about 10 or so flexi rods, and when I did the last set in the picture above, it was hard from me to get under the dryer comfortably 

I won't be using them for this set, but I like that idea for maintenance.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 19, 2011)

Lurker with questions - everytime I rollerset (tried traditional but took too long to roll now I do ponytail rollerset) I end up getting random tiny broken hairs. Do you also or could it be I'm doing something wrong? I've tried a number of setting lotions and other products and the end result is still the same - broken hairs. When not rollersetting, I air dry and find that the breakage appears to be less when air drying than rollersetting.


----------



## Napp (Mar 19, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> Napp I like that idea. I only have about 10 or so flexi rods, and when I did the last set in the picture above, it was hard from me to get under the dryer comfortably
> 
> I won't be using them for this set, but I like that idea for maintenance.



i actually thouught it would be easier to get under the dryer compared to a regular 20-40 rod set



divachyk said:


> Lurker with questions - everytime I rollerset (tried traditional but took too long to roll now I do ponytail rollerset) I end up getting random tiny broken hairs. Do you also or could it be I'm doing something wrong? I've tried a number of setting lotions and other products and the end result is still the same - broken hairs. When not rollersetting, I air dry and find that the breakage appears to be less when air drying than rollersetting.



im new to rollersetting so i really cant say but i still get a few small hairs whenever i style my hair. i get dramatically less when i rollerset compared to other forms of manipulation though.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 19, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Lurker with questions - everytime I rollerset (tried traditional but took too long to roll now I do ponytail rollerset) I end up getting random tiny broken hairs. Do you also or could it be I'm doing something wrong? I've tried a number of setting lotions and other products and the end result is still the same - broken hairs. When not rollersetting, I air dry and find that the breakage appears to be less when air drying than rollersetting.



divachyk 

hey, I get some broken hairs to when doing my hair. Not many, but enough for me to alternate roller sets one week, and buns the next. I notice that flexi rods give less broken hairs 

In other news, I flat ironed my hair today and I feel guilty 

I vowed to use no direct heat until a month from now for my birthday. The only plus is that I got the itch to flat iron out the way, assessed my ends which are perfectly fine, and my progress is lovely 

Funny part is, I don't even know how to act or handle straight hair now smh it's weird. I will throw some curls in it later, and wash it out and either bun it up or get some energy to do a set


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Mar 20, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Lurker with questions - everytime I rollerset (tried traditional but took too long to roll now I do ponytail rollerset) I end up getting random tiny broken hairs. Do you also or could it be I'm doing something wrong? I've tried a number of setting lotions and other products and the end result is still the same - broken hairs. When not rollersetting, I air dry and find that the breakage appears to be less when air drying than rollersetting.


 

Yes!! I also get some broken hairs when I rollerset. I think it is a given  Now I am wondering if I should only rollerset for sepcial events? I also don't want to continue to stress my edges wearing buns though....any suggestions?


Sidenote: My hair is frustrating me so bad this week!!!!! Ughhh! I am tempted to go to the salon next week and have my stylist flat iron it!


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Mar 20, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> @Napp I like that idea. I only have about 10 or so flexi rods, and when I did the last set in the picture above, it was hard from me to get under the dryer comfortably
> 
> I won't be using them for this set, but I like that idea for maintenance.


 

Did you sleep in your flexi rods?? I find it difficult to get decent sleep with ANY roller set


----------



## Napp (Mar 21, 2011)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> Did you sleep in your flexi rods?? I find it difficult to get decent sleep with ANY roller set



i tried sleeping in flexirods and that is something i DO NOT want to repeat again.

 i think i found a good middle ground in sitting under the dryer for 30 mins and then airdrying or just sitting under the dryer for an hour. sitting under the dryer is a new experience for me that i really enjoy. it makes me feel pampered and i can finally sit down and focus on something like homework.


so is anyone using mesh roller? i want to atempt a silk wrap one of these days and i think i want to do it with mesh


also do tighter curls last longer. i cannot get many days with my purple flexirods. it looks good for 4 days and then it just looks awful. since im natural i have to combat with reversion at the drop of a hat i just got some 5/8 flexi rods that im waiting to come in. hopefully i can last a week with some tighter curls


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am roller setting tonight and I am trying my best to sit under this dryer the full 1 hour and 30 minutes to make sure my hair is completely dry...I am hoping this helps with the frizz I've been having.. 100% dry not 99.5%


----------



## Napp (Mar 28, 2011)

i think i will get some mesh rollers and a new dryer next month.

i got some crece pelo leave in that i really like. it smooths my natural hair way better than lacio lacio. i put it for swap but if no one buys it i will just use the rest up and not repurchase.

i will be usign it next week for my rollerset. this week i flat ironed and i got a ton of split ends.so i did a Search and destroy. i needed a higher temp to get it straight because i was using serum only. from now on when i straighten it will be to do length checks and i will do it with oil so i dont have to turn the heat up as high.


----------



## ericajoy (Mar 29, 2011)

Napp said:


> is it realistic to do a flexi rod set like this on natural hair and have good results?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a revelation to me!!! She is using like a quarter of the flexi-rods I usually use. I washed and flexi-rod set tonight (with the blue ones) and used a lot fewer than I usually do, on bigger chunks of hair, inspired by this pic. I finished setting in about half the time it usually takes. 

I'm sitting under the dryer now -- we'll see how it dries and how it looks tomorrow. Let you know!

THANK YOU for posting this, Napp!


----------



## ericajoy (Mar 29, 2011)

^^Btw, where did you get that pic? Was it a tutorial? I would love to see the whole thing.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 29, 2011)

Did my rollerset last night and flat ironed the roots, it looks okay.


----------



## Cocoeuro (Mar 29, 2011)

Cream Tee said:


> Did my rollerset last night and flat ironed the roots, it looks okay.


 
Very pretty!!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 29, 2011)

^^^ Thanks, although that was a previous set.


----------



## Napp (Mar 29, 2011)

i need a bigger dryer. i used my dryer attachment with the purple rollers and my hair didnt dry at the nape. i think i didnt get enough air circulation. i will be buying a soft bonnet dryer until i can shell out the money for the real deal.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 29, 2011)

Napp, I just recently did a rollerset like the picture you posted!
It was really quick and easy.
I put my hair in ponytails first, and then rolled up the flexi-rods just like that. It came out great-and looked like a regular magnetic rollerset. I hit the roots with the flat-iron, and it came out really nice. When I do it again, I'll have to remember to take some pictures.

i just flat-ironed yesterday. I'm getting a trim today. I don't think it's necessary, but meh. I want to keep up with my trims. I actually think my ends look really good since I've been rollersetting as opposed to other ways of air-drying. I have very few single-strand knots.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 29, 2011)

I can sleep quite easily in flexis actually. You have to be quite strategic in how you place the flexis. If I apply them quite flat then I don't have any problem in sleeping at all.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cream Tee said:


> I can sleep quite easily in flexis actually. You have to be quite strategic in how you place the flexis. If I apply them quite flat then I don't have any problem in sleeping at all.



I wish you could post a picture of how you do it, because this is something I still haven't quite mastered yet. 

Anyone tried any new techniques or products they'd like to share? 
I just bought a seamless fine tooth comb, and I think it's made a difference-I feel less snagging when I detangle for setting.


----------



## SimplyBlessed (Mar 29, 2011)

Yall got me tempted to pull out some rollers...I'm sure my thin hair would appreciate a roller set so much better than that flat iron 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## tatiana (Mar 29, 2011)

Napp said:


> i tried sleeping in flexirods and that is something i DO NOT want to repeat again.
> 
> 
> so is anyone using mesh roller? i want to atempt a silk wrap one of these days and i think i want to do it with mesh


 
I have but I find the mesh rollers with the brush inside them made my hair straighter and the brush keeps the pin in. I know LHCF no-no. Annie just redesigned their mesh rollers where the netting holes are smaller. If you check out Macherie French mesh roller video, she uses two pins per roller. I have not tried that way yet. 

Mesh rollers without brush is very difficult; the roller does not want to stay.

mesh roller with brush is easy. The pin stays. The roller stays. The brush smoothes the hair and gives volume. The trick with them is you have to UNROLL the roller otherwise it will get tangle in hair if treat them like magnetics.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 29, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> I wish you could post a picture of how you do it, because this is something I still haven't quite mastered yet.
> 
> Anyone tried any new techniques or products they'd like to share?
> I just bought a seamless fine tooth comb, and I think it's made a difference-I feel less snagging when I detangle for setting.




Next time I do it I'll try to remember to take some pics.

Hmm I need to get a seamless fine tooth comb, I have a lovely wide tooth one, but need a fine one for rollersetting.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 29, 2011)

tatiana said:


> I have but I find the mesh rollers with the brush inside them made my hair straighter and the brush keeps the pin in. I know LHCF no-no. Annie just redesigned their mesh rollers where the netting holes are smaller. If you check out Macherie French mesh roller video, she uses two pins per roller. I have not tried that way yet.
> 
> Mesh rollers without brush is very difficult; the roller does not want to stay.
> 
> mesh roller with brush is easy. The pin stays. The roller stays. The brush smoothes the hair and gives volume. *The trick with them is you have to UNROLL the roller otherwise it will get tangle in hair if treat them like magnetics.*




I was cringing reading that as I can be impatient sometimes and I can just picture myself trying to remove those rollers. It sounds good if your hair is dense enough to take it but with my fine head I'd probably only have about five hairs left!


----------



## Napp (Mar 29, 2011)

ericajoy said:


> This is a revelation to me!!! She is using like a quarter of the flexi-rods I usually use. I washed and flexi-rod set tonight (with the blue ones) and used a lot fewer than I usually do, on bigger chunks of hair, inspired by this pic. I finished setting in about half the time it usually takes.
> 
> I'm sitting under the dryer now -- we'll see how it dries and how it looks tomorrow. Let you know!
> 
> THANK YOU for posting this, Napp!



ericajoy here is the link for the tutorial. i dont know if the model has really loose curls or is relaxed

http://rockyournatural.blogspot.com/2008/09/how-to-use-flexi-rods.html

it came out cute. mine didnt end up so nice

here are some pics
i set my hair in 30 mins i braided the roots.




the curls came out cute. i sat under the dryer for 30 mins and airdried overnight. it was very uncomfortable!





it looked a hot mess when i separated the curls




a headband saved the day






 i might try it again with ponytail holders at the roots and using the headband trick to keep my edges smooth i think i will try to use a few more rollers too. it seems the more i separate the frizzier it looks


----------



## Napp (Mar 30, 2011)

tatiana said:


> I have but I find the mesh rollers with the brush inside them made my hair straighter and the brush keeps the pin in. I know LHCF no-no. Annie just redesigned their mesh rollers where the netting holes are smaller. If you check out Macherie French mesh roller video, she uses two pins per roller. I have not tried that way yet.
> 
> Mesh rollers without brush is very difficult; the roller does not want to stay.
> 
> mesh roller with brush is easy. The pin stays. The roller stays. The brush smoothes the hair and gives volume. The trick with them is you have to UNROLL the roller otherwise it will get tangle in hair if treat them like magnetics.





i was actually thinking about using the snap on covers that i have for my magnetics. i saw a member do that and then secure them with the silver clips and her natural rollerset came out

Rocky91 where did you get your seamless fine toothed comb? i am looking for a seamless wide toothed rat tail comb


----------



## Curlybeauty (Mar 30, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> I wish you could post a picture of how you do it, because this is something I still haven't quite mastered yet.
> 
> Anyone tried any new techniques or products they'd like to share?
> I just bought a *seamless fine tooth comb*, and I think it's made a difference-I feel less snagging when I detangle for setting.


Rocky91 where did you purchase your comb at? My sets are pretty much perfected now, but since I have to fully detangle with a fine tooth comb, so my ends wont matte up, I need a better comb. I think I lose to much hair. And thanks to Cream Tee I am loving the foaming pomade and argan oil mix for my sets. 


SimplyBlessed said:


> Yall got me tempted to pull out some rollers...I'm sure my thin hair would appreciate a roller set so much better than that flat iron
> 
> Sent from my HTC Glacier using Long Hair Care Forum App


SimplyBlessed my ends have thanked me sooo much more since setting my hair regularly. I flat-ironed my hair two weeks ago to inspect my ends, and I was pleasantly surprised  my ends have never looked this good after two months of air drying, bunning, and setting the hair on my behalf.


----------



## Rocky91 (Mar 30, 2011)

Napp Curlybeauty, It was from Sally's. I believe it's about $2.
It's brown, with a metal tail.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Mar 30, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> I wish you could post a picture of how you do it, because this is something I still haven't quite mastered yet.
> 
> *Anyone tried any new techniques or products they'd like to share?*
> I just bought a seamless fine tooth comb, and I think it's made a difference-I feel less snagging when I detangle for setting.


 
i tried something new (well, new for me lol) for my last 2 rollersets. I did a ponytail rollerset. Sat under the hair dryer and after it was dry i flat ironed the roots and put my hair in 2 buns (like bantu knots) on each side. i let my hair stay like that over night, comb out in the morning and i had loose fluffy waves.

I also just started using silicon mix, i love it! it made my hair feel silky all week


----------



## ericajoy (Mar 30, 2011)

Napp said:


> @ericajoy here is the link for the tutorial. i dont know if the model has really loose curls or is relaxed
> 
> http://rockyournatural.blogspot.com/2008/09/how-to-use-flexi-rods.html
> 
> ...



Girl, I feel for you sleeping in those flexi-rods. I did that once and only once. 

Thank you for the tutorial! I'll watch that. What was so bad about your hair when you separated the curls? It looked cute to me. The pic is kind of small, though, so maybe it didn't capture whatever it was you didn't like.

My hair came out almost exactly the same as when i use more flexi-rods -- it's the same style that's in my avatar. I separate the curls a lot and wear it kind of messy. The only difference was it took a little longer to dry on the ends -- about an hour and 15 mins under the Pibbs vs. an hour.


----------



## Napp (Mar 30, 2011)

ericajoy said:


> Girl, I feel for you sleeping in those flexi-rods. I did that once and only once.
> 
> Thank you for the tutorial! I'll watch that. What was so bad about your hair when you separated the curls? It looked cute to me. The pic is kind of small, though, so maybe it didn't capture whatever it was you didn't like.
> 
> My hair came out almost exactly the same as when i use more flexi-rods -- it's the same style that's in my avatar. I separate the curls a lot and wear it kind of messy. The only difference was it took a little longer to dry on the ends -- about an hour and 15 mins under the Pibbs vs. an hour.



the roots didnt allow the hair to fall right so i pinned it up but then the edges looked really rough and i couldnt get rid of the parts. if you need to see you can click on the pictures for a better view.

i also dont use a fine toothed comb when i set. maybe that might be the issue. i want a seamless comb but i dont know where else to get one but online and they look expensive. i think i will use my old faithful. ive had it so long i dont think it has seams anymore


----------



## Napp (Mar 31, 2011)

i just bought a new dryer for only 30 bux

its a select pro gold which i thought were discontinued. i hope this one is worth my money!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 31, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> @Rocky91 where did you purchase your comb at? My sets are pretty much perfected now, but since I have to fully detangle with a fine tooth comb, so my ends wont matte up, I need a better comb. I think I lose to much hair. And thanks to @Cream Tee I am loving the foaming pomade and argan oil mix for my sets.
> 
> @SimplyBlessed my ends have thanked me sooo much more since setting my hair regularly. I flat-ironed my hair two weeks ago to inspect my ends, and I was pleasantly surprised  my ends have never looked this good after two months of air drying, bunning, and setting the hair on my behalf.




Curlybeauty I'm glad you like the PM Foaming Pomade, it's a very very nice product. It's a shame that it has mineral oil in it, but I don't really let that bother me if a product works and like everything else - moderation is key!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Mar 31, 2011)

@Napp Where did you purchase that Select pro gold dryer from? 

@Cream Tee Thanks for the suggestion about the PM foaming pomade. I have travel size bottle in my stash. I will try it out for a set.

I did a set yesterday and I snappled a few pics. I will post them in a few.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Mar 31, 2011)

Here are a few pics from the set I did yesterday. 

I used a combo of Jane Carter's wrap n roll and used Treseme Moisture rich conditioner as a leave-in. Got the Treseme tip from that thread on Mahogony curls beautiful roller set.

I used magnetic rollers and did the mohawk method.

I LIGHTLY went over the roots with my flatiron on 350. Not sure if I'm sold on the Jane Carter but the conditioner worked well. I'll try the naturals version when I run out. I want try out Nairobi and Bronner bros wrap foam. Has anyone tried them out yet? TIA






By sunshine_one at 2011-03





By sunshine_one at 2011-03-31





By sunshine_one at 2011-03-31


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 2, 2011)

soooo Im finally trying to rollerset.  I use to try but would give up halfway thru because it took me like 2 hours lol.  self relaxing & rollersetting this weekend.  Using green & grey rollers mohawk method.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunshine_One and Napp, thanks for the pics! lovely hair, both of you!

too lazy to completely wet my hair again. it's straight-ish right now, been that way all week. and i like stretching out my wash days. tonight, to go out, I'm gonna add a bit of foam and sit under the dryer to get some nice bouncy curls going.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

So I finally did a set, after like a month 

I used the tresemme naturals conditioner and the PM Pommade. 

I didn't like the set. One because it didn't dry enough by the time I had to leave the house, and two because the set was too soft. I touched the roots up, but it just wasn't what I wanted. The only upside to this is that I started to apply a sulfur mix, so I will probably apply my mix tonight or something, and co-wash this set out and re-style tomorrow for the week. I might do another set, and just use my other products.

I don't know if it was me using a wash-out conditioner as a leave-in or what. My hair is soft though...

sylver2 I REALLY REALLY hope you can post some pictures of your beautiful hair, make an album or SOMETHING 

I would love to see how it comes out..


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 2, 2011)

@Rocky91! Thanks much! FYI that set is now a bun! lol 

One thing about roller setting natural hair is the lack of longevity. At least for ME. I had to realize that I could no longer use that lil dime to quarter size amount of leave-in with no setting foam and expect the set to last like when I was relaxed. Even with all that Jane Carter wrap n roll and the treseme my ends started to frizz by day 3.  I have to find a remedy to this. 

Ironically when I set & flat iron (not just the roots) that will last for over a week. I mean it still looks fresh and smooth but I can't go longer than a week with out a wash. I really think my hair likes heat! 

I purchased the those blue french mesh rollers from Marcherie. So I will be doing another set either tonight or tomorrow night. We shall see how that one turns out! I love this thread..finally a place to discuss the ups n downs of roller setting.

@sylver2 Post some pics girly!


----------



## Napp (Apr 2, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> Sunshine_One and Napp, thanks for the pics! lovely hair, both of you!
> 
> too lazy to completely wet my hair again. it's straight-ish right now, been that way all week. and i like stretching out my wash days. tonight, to go out, I'm gonna add a bit of foam and sit under the dryer to get some nice bouncy curls going.




Rocky91 i tried setting with ponytail holders. i used quite a few ponytails and used perm rods because my new flexi rods still havent come in yet

it came out very nice and it wasnt hard to hide the parts all all. this method is a keeper.no pics because i needed to take some pictures w/ some friends and i didnt want anyone to see a millon hair pics in my camera.


before that i did a braid out/ braid n curl. i used a mix of cornrows and plaits and it came out very cute unfortunately it wasnt dry when i got up that morning so at the end of the day it was all puffy and whack. the weather didnt help either

the way i set





results






you can see if poofing up here






ignore the flash. it was extra bright as you can see. im still messing around w/ the settings of my new camera.


----------



## Napp (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> @Rocky91! Thanks much! FYI that set is now a bun! lol
> 
> On*e thing about roller setting natural hair is the lack of longevity. At least for ME. I had to realize that I could no longer use that lil dime to quarter size amount of leave-in with no setting foam and expect the set to last like when I was relaxed. Even with all that Jane Carter wrap n roll and the treseme my ends started to frizz by day 3.  I have to find a remedy to this.
> 
> ...




oh my goodness ME TOO! i havent found a way to get over the midweek frizz hump either at this point i just decided to set my hair 2x a week. i thought it might be too much manipulation but i dont see the point in letting my ends frizz and knot up. it ends up being counter productive.

 when i do the second set i really dont have any breakage so i am gonna see where this leads me in a few weeks. if i can do a pony set with flexi rods i can set my hair really fast and i only need an hour under my attachment. hopefully less with my new dryer.

tell us how those mesh rollers go!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 2, 2011)

I think when i re-style, I will do a twist n' curl.

Trying to counteract all the manipulation that come with sets. I think a twist n' curl will be better for my ends that bunning.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> @Rocky91! Thanks much! FYI that set is now a bun! lol
> 
> One thing about roller setting natural hair is the lack of longevity. At least for ME. I had to realize that I could no longer use that lil dime to quarter size amount of leave-in with no setting foam and expect the set to last like when I was relaxed. Even with all that Jane Carter wrap n roll and the treseme my ends started to frizz by day 3.  I have to find a remedy to this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 2, 2011)

@Sunshine_One,

I'm still tying to get the rollersetting and following you lady as i don't do it often but as a natural too my day 3 is the same and i workout *but I do a braidout on day 2 just to get some benefits of my rollerset.* They are challenging. I hope Sylver post picture too![/QUOTE]

Ltown

You know my inner voice said to do a braid out last night...but noooooo I wanted to rock the curls again today.  As I've done this in the past.  Well...we know how that turned out!   This roller setting challenge is making me miss my textlaxed hair.  However not enough to go back to relaxers.    I have some ideas but I want to try them out first.  Then I most def share with you all.


----------



## Solitude (Apr 2, 2011)

I completely forgot I was in this challenge...I'm trying to fall back in love with rollersetting. 

Today I poo'd with the new Creme of Nature Argan Oil Shampoo
Black rinse (semi-permanent dye)
DC'd with the Silicon stuff by Nuaat from Sally's
used the Silicion leave-in and Chi Deep Brilliance Serum as leave-ins for my set with magnetic rollers. 

I'm sitting under the dryer now. I recently had to trim split ends, so I'm trying to get back into rollersetting, with end papers now.

Oh, and I have a new blowdryer so I'm also doing the roundbrush technique.


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm sitting under the dryer right now with my roller set. I am using huge rollers which I have rolled upwards --so that my hair can be slick straight. I absolutely love doing my hair like this!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 2, 2011)

@Solitude

Wooo I can't wait to get my hands on that new Argan oil Creme of Nature shampoo. I think there's a leave-in also.   My hair loves the conditioning treatment. I'm about to head home from the weekend gig. Not sure if I'm up for a wash n set tonight....maybe.


----------



## nikki2229 (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunshine_One

Here is a pic of my hair using the Nairobi to rollerset.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 2, 2011)

nikki2229

Thanks pretty set!  So how did it make your hair feel?  Did the curls hold up well?  TIA


----------



## RelaxednNapulous (Apr 3, 2011)

I've been MIA, trying to sync my hair and swim schedules. Not my best rollerset, a couple of curls were still wet. Good definition and bounce on the sides. I think my hair likes straight better than wash 'n go.

Sent from my MB300 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## RelaxednNapulous (Apr 3, 2011)

Don't know about natural hair, but my stylist used Alterna Hemp Straightening balm and Salerm B5 leave in. My hair stayed straight in rain, NYC summers and snow unless it got wet. Mere mist or humidity didn't kill my style. Think it was the Alterna.

Sent from my MB300 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## nikki2229 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you.
It provides a good hold and does not dry my hair out while setting like the Jane Carter Foam does. I brought the big bottle and I add water and use an old Jane Carter pump bottle that I had, so I use it as a foam.
It makes the hair very shiny. I am a 4a natural BTW.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks for all the lovely pictures, everyone!
Napp, your set came out really cute. trust me, when you get the flexi-rods, you're gonna love the ponytail flexi-rod set. it's super easy to do.

did anyone else do sets over the weekend?
I actually did bantu knots. I needed a break from having my hair out.


----------



## Napp (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm very upset that i cannot get much longevity out of my rollerset. i set on friday and by today my ends were all knotted and my hair feels very dry. what am i doing wrong?

 I am just so fed up with this hair care thing i think i just might go to a salon get it relaxed and let someone else deal with it. 

before i go to the salon i will try out the nuNAAT Brazilian Keratin reconstructor. if it doesnt work i will go back on dat crack.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 4, 2011)

This is my week off, and I did a braidout.


----------



## Cocoeuro (Apr 5, 2011)

Napp said:


> I'm very upset that i cannot get much longevity out of my rollerset. i set on friday and by today my ends were all knotted and my hair feels very dry. what am i doing wrong?
> 
> I am just so fed up with this hair care thing i think i just might go to a salon get it relaxed and let someone else deal with it.
> 
> before i go to the salon i will try out the nuNAAT Brazilian Keratin reconstructor. if it doesnt work i will go back on dat crack.


 
at night I oil my hair, braid my it in 10 plaits and put satin covered sponge rollers at the ends, it keeps my ends from frizzing and gives it a nice bump at the ends.  Try something like that before chemicals!!!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 5, 2011)

Cocoeuro said:


> at night I oil my hair, braid my it in 10 plaits and put satin covered sponge rollers at the ends, it keeps my ends from frizzing and gives it a nice bump at the ends.  Try something like that before chemicals!!!




Sounds good. I use satin rollers occasionally too they give lovely curls. It's all about keeping those ends smooth which I'm finally doing week to week until my wash.

Did my set Sunday night, pin curled last night.


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 5, 2011)

Starting Length/Goal Length: around 4-5 inches
Why You Rollerset: to ease me through my transition
How Often: once a week 
Products: 1:3 ratio lotta body, creamy leave in applied before lotta body
Techniques/Tools: rollers with the clip on covers, end papers, the skyblue Diane curlers, Some times hooded dryer-but I prefer to air dry, keep the sections pretty small
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: let it dry completely before you take it out to avoid fuzz/frizz

I wasnt gonna join this thread because I didnt think I could hang but I think I am getting better at this now. Once I stick to what I know works I think I may be doing this for the duration. It may even help me delay the BC untill I get some actual length...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 5, 2011)

I just wanted to share that Nairobi foam wrap is great to use for rollersets!

I forgot that I had this in my stash, and used it this past weekend. 

After my wash and DC, I applied my liquid leave-in and then Nairobi. My curls were soft, shiny, and bouncy!


----------



## Miss*Tress (Apr 5, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> Napp, your rollerset turned out so nicely!!
> I find the best way to maintain is to add a little serum or even *grease  to my ends at night*, and put them on flexirods. I def stay away from any products with water in them.


I'm going to try this for my next rollerset. Mine always come out nice, but frizz up as soon as I go outside.


----------



## Miss*Tress (Apr 5, 2011)

*Starting Length/Goal Length:* (Lower) MBL/Full HL

*Why You Rollerset:* It's safer than flat-ironing and gets the hair smooth which reduces breakage

*How Often:* 1x-2x a month

*Products:* After the whole cleansing & conditioning routine, apply a leave-in conditioner, then Lottabody setting lotion; the other products vary, but Lottabody is a constant

*Techniques/Tools:* Mohawk set using solid, rigid mesh rollers from France , wide-tooth comb for detangling, med-tooth comb for removing shed hair, fine-tooth rat-tail comb for parting and smoothing each section; end wraps; soft-bonnet dryer

*Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:* Don't overdo it with oils and creams before rollersetting; pull hair taut to get the roots straight; hair must be completely dry before removing rollers


----------



## Napp (Apr 5, 2011)

Cream Tee said:


> Sounds good. I use satin rollers occasionally too they give lovely curls. It's all about keeping those ends smooth which I'm finally doing week to week until my wash.
> 
> Did my set Sunday night, pin curled last night.



ok i need to get some new rollers. i have the satin pillow rollers and they are too big for the curls i like to wear.(sausage curls) i will be getting a few packs on payday.



i bought some bkt though just in case. dont worry its a safe one. i hope it works.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 5, 2011)

Miss*Tress and Itgirl, welcome to the thread! Thanks for posting your info


----------



## Solitude (Apr 5, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> @Solitude
> 
> Wooo I can't wait to get my hands on that new Argan oil Creme of Nature shampoo. I think there's a leave-in also.   My hair loves the conditioning treatment. I'm about to head home from the weekend gig. Not sure if I'm up for a wash n set tonight....maybe.



Sunshine_One

If you get the leave-in, let us know how it works for you. I'm waiting on a sizeable order from Hairveda, so I'm trying not to buy too much. 
,


----------



## LushLox (Apr 6, 2011)

Rollerset my hair again this evening. I only did it on Sunday evening but I just felt like my hair needed some more moisture, so I'm back under the dryer waiting for this set to dry.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Apr 6, 2011)

Im joining this challenge will start rollersetting tomorrow will be back to update


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 6, 2011)

i failed.  i got to the 2nd roller and was like hell no  did braidout.
then tried again next 2 days with all black rollers. sat under dryer for 15 mins and said hell no.  got up took them out and blow dried .  i'll try again soon.  my hair def needs to be soaking wet.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 6, 2011)

sylver2 said:


> i failed.  i got to the 2nd roller and was like hell no  did braidout.
> then tried again next 2 days with all black rollers. sat under dryer for 15 mins and said hell no.  got up took them out and blow dried .  i'll try again soon.  my hair def needs to be soaking wet.


sylver2, you tried at least with all that hair i'm sure it will take practice and patience. Cute avatar!      I been reading and lurking in here  trying to find the magic touch, i can't even get magnetics with cap tight


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ltown said:


> sylver2, you tried at least with all that hair i'm sure it will take practice and patience. Cute avatar!      I been reading and lurking in here  trying to find the magic touch, i can't even get magnetics with cap tight



Thanks. yeah..it just seemed soo overwhelming for a min and i was like bump this


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 8, 2011)

Miss*Tress said:


> *Starting Length/Goal Length:* (Lower) MBL/Full HL
> 
> *Why You Rollerset:* It's safer than flat-ironing and gets the hair smooth which reduces breakage
> 
> ...


 


Sunshine_One said:


> @Rocky91! Thanks much! FYI that set is now a bun! lol
> 
> One thing about roller setting natural hair is the lack of longevity. At least for ME. I had to realize that I could no longer use that lil dime to quarter size amount of leave-in with no setting foam and expect the set to last like when I was relaxed. Even with all that Jane Carter wrap n roll and the treseme my ends started to frizz by day 3.  I have to find a remedy to this.
> 
> ...


 


How are these rollersets with the french mesh rollers turning out. I just received mines from macherie this week and I'm scared to try them.. I've read mixed reviews. I want the smooth results from magnetics with the faster drying time of mesh.... what is your review of these rollers.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 8, 2011)

^^^ Have not tried them out yet! Actually I'm still rocking that rollerset from last week. Been oiling with EVCO and braiding up in 2 pockahantas braids and wearing a banana clip. Lazy I know...my scalp is mad at me. So I will be trying them out over the weekend. I will post my reveiw.

ETA: How many packs did you buy? I only purchased one. Now I wish I had got two.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 8, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> ^^^ Have not tried them out yet! Actually I'm still rocking that rollerset from last week. Been oiling with EVCO and braiding up in 2 pockahantas braids and wearing a banana clip. Lazy I know...my scalp is mad at me. So I will be trying them out over the weekend. I will post my reveiw.
> 
> ETA: How many packs did you buy? I only purchased one. Now I wish I had got two.



Thanks! I bought two packs but I doubt I will need that much. Those rollers are huge so one pack would probably be all my head could take! Plus they're pretty heavy... I wish I had more of those long mesh roller pins... I haven't seen those pins anywhere!


----------



## theLovelyStyle (Apr 8, 2011)

Rollersetting ladies! 

Is it better to rollerset on freshly washed hair or cowashed hair?


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

theLovelyStyle said:


> Rollersetting ladies!
> 
> Is it better to rollerset on freshly washed hair or cowashed hair?



Depends on how you like your sets. Sometimes co-washed hair can be dull from the conditioner not bign washed out all the way causing a possible weghed down set.

However, IMO either was is fine as long as the hair is soaking wet when you are putting in the rollers.

I personally use roller sets as a time to baby my hair with a good creamy leave-in, a serum, and some mo'  so I don't mind.

Depends on what you like at the end of the day..


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 8, 2011)

theLovelyStyle said:


> Rollersetting ladies!
> 
> Is it better to rollerset on freshly washed hair or cowashed hair?



When I cowash only, my rollerset looks more dull. It's subtle, but I'm vain about my hair like that.  
so i always shampoo and DC first. actually, i rarely cowash. It doesn't do much for me


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 8, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Thanks! I bought two packs but I doubt I will need that much. Those rollers are huge so one pack would probably be all my head could take! Plus they're pretty heavy... *I wish I had more of those long mesh roller pins... I haven't seen those pins anywhere!*


 
YES!!! I totally agree. I picked up a box of the Diane brand at bss the other day. Man..those pins are like half the size of the french pins.  I don't know why they package them with only 10 pins to each pack of 12 rollers. You may have a point about needing 2 packs. I think if i had 6 more I'd be set. I will most likely buy another set...later this month.

In the meantime I will make what I have WORK! Also when I run out of the longer pins I will try using the long black open hair pins that Macherie suggested in her video. I have a whole pack of those that I don't use.

On a side note: I have also been looking for the purple (Annie brand) mesh rollers Macherie used in her video. I only see the Diane brand and they are too FLIMSY imo. I'd rather use my magnetics than purchase those. 

Has anyone used the Annie brand of mesh rollers?


----------



## H4irHappy (Apr 8, 2011)

Starting Length/Goal Length: *Shoulder Length/ Full Mid Back Length *
Why You Rollerset: *For body, softness, and shine.*
How Often: *1 x per week*
Products: *I don't have staple products, just using up what I have!*
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) *Magnetic rollers, flexi rods, and my Gold N Hot hooded dryer.*
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: *Take your time *


----------



## Napp (Apr 8, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> YES!!! I totally agree. I picked up a box of the Diane brand at bss the other day. Man..those pins are like half the size of the french pins.  I don't know why they package them with only 10 pins to each pack of 12 rollers. You may have a point about needing 2 packs. I think if i had 6 more I'd be set. I will most likely buy another set...later this month.
> 
> In the meantime I will make what I have WORK! Also when I run out of the longer pins I will try using the long black open hair pins that Macherie suggested in her video. I have a whole pack of those that I don't use.
> 
> ...



ive been meaning to buy them.ive only seen them in local bss. they are much sturdier than the diane


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 9, 2011)

I love setting my hair but I wish my hair was even. I am debating on a cut. I am using smaller rollers today because I am trying to hide my length.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 9, 2011)

I wish I would have set my hair today...

Oh well...next week I will


----------



## Miss*Tress (Apr 9, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> How are these rollersets with the french mesh rollers turning out. I just received mines from macherie this week and I'm scared to try them.. I've read mixed reviews. I want the smooth results from magnetics with the faster drying time of mesh.... what is your review of these rollers.


The curls do have very slight ridges, however they disappear completely as soon as I brush or comb the curls out.

If you don't have enough long pins, you can use the same short duckbill clips for magnetic rollers to hold the mesh ones. I use clips in the rows closest to my face and nape. Also one pin can hold two rollers. I pin the first roller; when the second roller is in place I put the second pin through both rollers and remove the first pin from the first roller.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 10, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> YES!!! I totally agree. I picked up a box of the Diane brand at bss the other day. Man..those pins are like half the size of the french pins.  I don't know why they package them with only 10 pins to each pack of 12 rollers. You may have a point about needing 2 packs. I think if i had 6 more I'd be set. I will most likely buy another set...later this month.
> 
> In the meantime I will make what I have WORK! Also when I run out of the longer pins I will try using the long black open hair pins that Macherie suggested in her video. I have a whole pack of those that I don't use.
> 
> ...





blackberry815 said:


> Thanks! I bought two packs but I doubt I will need that much. Those rollers are huge so one pack would probably be all my head could take! Plus they're pretty heavy... I wish I had more of those long mesh roller pins... I haven't seen those pins anywhere!



blackberry815, and Sunshine_One, Those rollers are big and sturdy thanks sunshine_one.  Great investment.  I had mesh rollers yearsago and they used to sell the wire pins don't know why they sellthose plastics one waste of money and time.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 10, 2011)

I did quite a nice set last week, I'll upload some pics if I remember to.

Going to to set again today, I think I'll wrap the hair and wear it straight.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 10, 2011)

Miss*Tress said:


> The curls do have very slight ridges, however they disappear completely as soon as I brush or comb the curls out.
> 
> If you don't have enough long pins, you can use the same short duckbill clips for magnetic rollers to hold the mesh ones. I use clips in the rows closest to my face and nape. Also one pin can hold two rollers. I pin the first roller; when the second roller is in place I put the second pin through both rollers and remove the first pin from the first roller.




Thanks so much! I couldn't tell for sure in macheries youtube video if it was totally smooth or not so that's good to know? Do u find that u set ur hair a lot faster using these rollers? How long would u say it takes for u to set.

Also do any of you ladies workout and rollerset ur hair? I'm thinking of starting a 3 day a week workout regimen so I'm wondering I continuing my rollersetting routine will be good for me.. What do you do to preserve your set while working out? Or do you just simply wash and set more often?


----------



## Miss*Tress (Apr 10, 2011)

It takes the same amount of time to wet set with either type of rollers, but drying time is shorter with mesh rollers. 

Back in the day when I lived in Ft. Lauderdale and was relaxed, I used to go running 6 days a week and I wash and set my hair twice a week, i.e. Sunday & Wednesday. My hair always looked fresh and I was in better shape then than I am now.


----------



## Napp (Apr 10, 2011)

does anyone use oilsheen after rollersetting?


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 11, 2011)

another week another rollerset.  I think I'm getting the hang of this  I think I did them too small last night. It took me forever to finish them...


----------



## LushLox (Apr 11, 2011)

Napp said:


> does anyone use oilsheen after rollersetting?



I don't as I know my curls won't have any longevity at all. My stylist used to use it in my hair, but she used lots of setting lotion/foams so the curls still kept in tact.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 11, 2011)

Napp said:


> does anyone use oilsheen after rollersetting?



I do! I use mizani's oil sheen or aphogee's oil sheen. Only one light puff  for some shine. I don't like to weigh my hair down. I hold the can pretty far from my head about 12 inches away.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 11, 2011)

I use the Creme of Nature Argan oil sheen.  It gives a nice shine and does not alter my curls.

ETA:   I just purchased the CON Argan shine mist in the bottle and like that one even better.


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 11, 2011)

Miss*Tress said:


> It takes the same amount of time to wet set with either type of rollers, but drying time is shorter with mesh rollers.
> 
> Back in the day when I lived in Ft. Lauderdale and was relaxed, I used to go running 6 days a week and I wash and set my hair twice a week, i.e. Sunday & Wednesday. My hair always looked fresh and I was in better shape then than I am now.


 

Did you find that it was alot of manipulation for your hair? did you experience any breakage from rollersetting twice a week? do you find that your hair was thicker at all with doing it once a week vs twice a week?


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 11, 2011)

I love oilsheen after sets-bling bling!

I just did a flexi-rod set. I'll post some pics later...


----------



## MacIsMyCrack (Apr 12, 2011)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> I wanted to know if the Pibbs dryer is worth purchasing to cut down dryer time???? Ladies please give reviews. I have already seen several dryers mentioned in this thread and I wanted to get some feedback as to if the Pibbs is the best hooded dryer.



I have never used a Pibbs but I do have the dryer from LCL (which I think was Salons-R-Us previously). I have had for about two years now and it works as good as the day I got it. I don't even know what I would do without it. Plus it was much more cost effective.

http://lclbeauty.com/products.php?cat=8


----------



## blackberry815 (Apr 12, 2011)

MacIsMyCrack said:


> I have never used a Pibbs but I do have the dryer from LCL (which I think was Salons-R-Us previously). I have had for about two years now and it works as good as the day I got it. I don't even know what I would do without it. Plus it was much more cost effective.
> 
> http://lclbeauty.com/products.php?cat=8



If you can stand somewhat high heat you can dry significantly faster. I don't like high heat because I find that my hair comes out shinier and feels more moisturized if I keep it between 35 and 40.  With that said, I dry in two hours under the pibbs. I'm sure if I cranked it up more I can dry faster but I don't want to compromise the health of my hair.


----------



## PinkAngel (Apr 13, 2011)

Starting Length/Goal Length: Arm Pit Length/ Full Mid Back Length 
Why You Rollerset: For body & it's healthier for my hair than flat ironing.
How Often: 1 x per week
Products: Salerm 21, CHI Silk Infusion & water
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) Annie mesh rollers, mesh end papers & Pibbs
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: Make sure your hair is wet and don't pull too tight.


----------



## empressri (Apr 13, 2011)

Question..

Went to get my mother the Diane mesh red rollers which on some website said they are 1 and 1/2. 

Of course they didn't have the red ones, but lavender ones which are the same size but...I hope I didn't get the wrong ones! Mom's stylist told her to go up one from the blue rollers cause her hair grew a lot/


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Apr 14, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Also do any of you ladies workout and rollerset ur hair? I'm thinking of starting a 3 day a week workout regimen so I'm wondering I continuing my rollersetting routine will be good for me.. What do you do to preserve your set while working out? Or do you just simply wash and set more often?



Pincurls! I work out in the morning so I pincurl at night, get up and work out either at home or at the gym, shower, do my face, then take the pins out. By then any moisture on my scalp (aka sweat) has dried and I don't have to worry about frizz. Perfect every time.


----------



## mstrublvr (Apr 14, 2011)

I will lurk no more!!

Starting Length/Goal Length: APL/MBL..can I say APL with a head full of breakage thanks to the relaxer/color/bad stylist combo?? erplexed Yes I have learned the evils of this combo. 

Why You Rollerset: For healthy hair and I love the curls. 

How Often: every other day set with my CW, but full DC treatment and set once a wk

Products: Joico KPak, Keratin Oil, Nexxus Humectress, Kinky Curly leave-in..it still feels amazing eventhough I relax now and I want to finish off the bottle

Techniques/Tools: air-dry using flexi-rods. My latina friends think its my natural curl..sure I am soo a 4B/4A

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: Love your hair and keep reading LHCF.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 18, 2011)

empressri said:


> Question..
> 
> Went to get my mother the Diane mesh red rollers which on some website said they are 1 and 1/2.
> 
> Of course they didn't have the red ones, but lavender ones which are the same size but...I hope I didn't get the wrong ones! Mom's stylist told her to go up one from the blue rollers cause her hair grew a lot/



I don't know the answer to your question, but maybe somebody else does??

I shall be doing a ponytail flexi-rod set later. I seem to have settled into a really good routine: wear my sets monday-friday, then bun on the weekends for partying, and then set on monday nights, since I have no class on tuesdays.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't know anything about the mesh rollers, I've never used them....


I'm back under the dryer with another set, I fear I may have used too many leave ins though.  I'm just laffin at my attempt to stop rollersetting and airdry for a while instead - I guess the thought was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Napp (Apr 19, 2011)

Im in love with razac products! I will be replacing almost everything i am currently using with razac products.i think i found my true staple line!


----------



## Cocoeuro (Apr 20, 2011)

Napp said:


> Im in love with razac products! I will be replacing almost everything i am currently using with razac products.i think i found my true staple line!


 
I used to use Perfect for Perms for years back in the day!!!  one of the best cream hairdresses!!


----------



## albane (Apr 23, 2011)

Per new requests, here below are guidelines for set arrangements with the so called French blue mesh rollers. I am afraid it will be a repeat for some of you, sorry. 
I know these guidelines may sound as “too many rollers” for some forum members who think a single 12-pack should be enough, but these arrangements were displayed as such in girl and women magazine in France during the 60s and 70s for long hair, mid-back and over. I also saw multiple examples in my mother salon and experienced these arrangements myself. 

The standard set for long hair is 23 to 24 rollers: can be a mohawk of 7 or 8, with 3 rollers on each side along the face and a row of 5 rollers on each side in between OR 8 rollers from one cheek to the other, a mohawk of 6 at the back and a row of 5 rollers on each side in between. This is a big rollerset, but it is quite sustainable and you will enter without difficulty under a professional hood dryer such as the Pibbs – French or Italian equivalents were designed to allow this type of rollerset, thanks to the rotating visor. 

A slightly smaller but standard set consists of 19 to 20 rollers, the same as above with one roller less on all side rows. This is what I recommend to my friends to start with, before going to the standard set which may look too big at first glance.

Even young girls were granted with 16 such rollers per the magazines: typically a mohawk of 6, 2 rollers on each side along the face, 3 rollers on each side in between 

For very long hair, the next standard was 29 rollers, adding one roller at the bottom of each row of the standard set. The result is already massive, you can barely turn your head - I know it by experience. You will still enter under the professional hood without too much difficulty, but do not expect any room left to move.

To go beyond that mark requires dedication, as it quickly leads to get rollers everywhere around your head including on the face. But this was apparently accepted quite routinely 40 years ago by teenagers and young women. I also remind seeing such incredible rollersets in my mother's salon and I have been myself experiencing some of those when I was 16 to 18 years old. My mother was using me as her guinea pig ! Results were excellent, but what a painful time without any room under the hood!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 23, 2011)

albane said:


> Per new requests, here below are guidelines for set arrangements with the so called French blue mesh rollers. I am afraid it will be a repeat for some of you, sorry.
> I know these guidelines may sound as “too many rollers” for some forum members who think a single 12-pack should be enough, but these arrangements were displayed as such in girl and women magazine in France during the 60s and 70s for long hair, mid-back and over. I also saw multiple examples in my mother salon and experienced these arrangements myself.
> 
> The standard set for long hair is 23 to 24 rollers: can be a mohawk of 7 or 8, with 3 rollers on each side along the face and a row of 5 rollers on each side in between OR 8 rollers from one cheek to the other, a mohawk of 6 at the back and a row of 5 rollers on each side in between. This is a big rollerset, but it is quite sustainable and you will enter without difficulty under a professional hood dryer such as the Pibbs – French or Italian equivalents were designed to
> ...






albane, i appreciate your update, for me 12 rollers have been perfect with only rollersetting 1/2 a month with a home hood dryer it very difficult i've been abe to get what i want out of rollersetting and not needing to flat iron.    So those who do have more and home dryer good luck.  Pibbs is on my wish list this year.


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Apr 24, 2011)

albane any pictures?


----------



## albane (Apr 24, 2011)

AlkalineSteam, 

Pictures in my Fotki are not recent, but they are still relevant for the matter. I will also upload a few scans there in the next few days. 

I hope it helps


----------



## Iftiin (Apr 27, 2011)

Starting Length/Goal Length: Hip length.
Why You Rollerset: to get a more straight hairstyle without using direct heat.
How Often:2-3 times a week
Products: Macadamia natural oil leave-in and afterwards i will use the MNO oil spray
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?): I will rollerset my hair everytime i DC, which is 3 times a week. I will use the blue mesh rollers and sit under the dryer or even sometimes let it airdry
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: I dont have any advice at all, since i'm kinda new to this. But i read that using end papers will keep your ends frizz free so will be using that.


----------



## sylver2 (Apr 28, 2011)

soo I gave up on regular rollersetting and started ponytail rollersetting. Love it!! sooo much easier for me. working on perfecting it and working on a special vitamin setting mixture for my hair.


----------



## Napp (Apr 28, 2011)

This natural rollersetting is not for me....my hair is so knotted and tangled after being outside in the mist.i lost so much hair this week. I usually dont get ssk but i am seeing quite a few of them...

I love wearing my hair out so this sucks.... I dont even want to bun. I did a wet bun after my rollerset fail and it dreadloced! I had to have a 3 hr detangling session to get them out. It was BAD. only to have it knot up like this again. I AM SO DONE.


----------



## Rocky91 (Apr 29, 2011)

Napp said:


> This natural rollersetting is not for me....my hair is so knotted and tangled after being outside in the mist.i lost so much hair this week. I usually dont get ssk but i am seeing quite a few of them...
> 
> I love wearing my hair out so this sucks.... I dont even want to bun. I did a wet bun after my rollerset fail and it dreadloced! I had to have a 3 hr detangling session to get them out. It was BAD. only to have it knot up like this again. I AM SO DONE.



Napp, damn son. that doesn't sound too good.  so do you think you'll return to wearing your hair primarily straight? 

sylver2, I love ponytail rollersetting, it's super easy!! I also do ponytail flexi-rod set, which are ridiculously easy and quick.
I'll probably be flat-ironing tonight!!


----------



## Napp (Apr 29, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> Napp, damn son. that doesn't sound too good.  so do you think you'll return to wearing your hair primarily straight?
> 
> i think so. i did another flexi rod set and the SAME thing happened.(i thought it was the products i used)it wasnt even humid outside.... i was so frustrated i just ripped the knots out and flat ironed it. hair was all over the sink and floor and the hair in the crown and middle of my head has gone awol
> im gonna need another hair cut sooner or later as well.
> ...


----------



## LushLox (Apr 29, 2011)

Napp said:


> Rocky91 said:
> 
> 
> > @Napp, damn son. that doesn't sound too good.  so do you think you'll return to wearing your hair primarily straight?
> ...


----------



## Iftiin (Apr 30, 2011)

I rollerset my hair for the first time in a long time, today with my Macadamia natural oil products and it came out really soft and shiny. It was hard doing the hair on the back and my arms were killing me, but it was all worth it and i will do this as i said be4 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 30, 2011)

@Napp

I truly feel your frustration. I'm sorry to hear about your hair loss. I say always defualt back to what works!

I find that my hair does fantastic when I flat iron after earch roller set.

I did a set about month ago (I posted pics back thread) when I did not flat iron the length (LIGHTLY hit the roots). This led to a lot of shedding and some ssks. That was a super NO GO for me! Granted I got really busy and worked that set for 2 weeks. However I have kept flat ironed hair for 2 weeks in the past and did not get nearly as much hair shed and no knots. 

So that experiment proved to me that *my* hair is at it's best when I keep it smooth and straight. Length retention is my NUMBER one goal at this point in my hhj. My hair tolerates a lil heat very well...complete reversion. I plan to continue the rollersett/flat iron/big bantu knots for maintenance reggie.

Well until it get's HOT! Not sure what I'm gonna do then because wash n go's are guaranteed ssk city for me.erplexed

@sylver2

I love ponytail rollersets also. They are so much quicker for me to do than the mohawk. I use my grey and purple magnetics when I tail set. Once a get a 2nd pack of the blue french mesh rollers.... I will alternate btw the mohawk and pony sets.

@Rocky91 

I love this thread. Thanks much for starting it!!! 







Napp said:


> Rocky91 said:
> 
> 
> > @Napp, damn son. that doesn't sound too good.  so do you think you'll return to wearing your hair primarily straight?
> ...


----------



## Napp (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> @Napp
> 
> I truly feel your frustration. I'm sorry to hear about your hair loss. I say always defualt back to what works!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rhetta (May 1, 2011)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Rocky91  
Hey guys!
I haven't seen a thread like this, so I figured I'd start one.
I've recently started falling in love with rollersetting my hair for a low-manipulation style. 
So, if there's anyone out there who'll be doing the same during 2011, here's the place to hang out, share tips, tricks, etc.
I guess you could call it a challenge, but I mean, I know we probably won't exclusively rollerset, and we're probably doing other challenges. so no pressure. just a place to chill and share with fellow rollersetters. i just wanna know some basic stuff to get us going:

Starting Length/Goal Length:
Why You Rollerset:
How Often:
Products:
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?)
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:

Thanks! 
*Trey Songz voice* lehgo! 


Hi!

I'm new to LHCF (lurked for a long time tho) and still getting the hang of posting. BUT, I had wanted to try roller setting for a while. (I have a texturizer). Well, sometime ago I decided to buy magnetic rollers. For some reason I got the gray ones. I'm CBL and I just wanted some body and movement. Needless to say 1) you think you know what you're doing 'cause rolling your hair is pretty basic right? Well, I quickly learned that I had no idea what I was doing, and 2) the gray rollers - BIG MISTAKE! It was like trying to roll a TWA on soup cans! 
That was about a month or so ago. I tried again yesterday. I searched out tips on the threads and did my best. I washed with Nioxin (other issues I may post on another thread), Chi Thermal shampoo (2nd lather) then did an Aphogee protein treatment. DC'd overnight with Hask Placenta, towel dried, used Jane Carter leave-in and Chi silk infusion. Set with Aphogee setting and wrap mousse. Set on purple and tan rollers (BTW - should I be using the pins or clips to hold the rollers in place? The pins digging into my scalp hurt like the dickens).

Didn't take long to roll (cause I still don't really know what I'm doing - ignorance is bliss). Anyhow sat under dryer for about one hr. Took down rollers and finger combed, and my hair shed and broke like crazy! Put oils (grape seed, peppermint, rosemary and tea tree) and more Silk Infusion on my hair trying to head off more breakage. It was a little unsettling.

My goal is to mitigate the breakage and shedding so I can gain and retain length like everyone else here. (you all are so very inspirational, btw) I just want to find a way to eventually eliminate heat, so I figured I'd step down by doing the roller set under the dryer. My usu. Is to wash, cond. Air or blow-dry my hair, then flat iron once a week and seal and wrap my hair at night, comb it down and wear loose during the day. My question (finally) is what the heck did I do wrong? I take reasonably good care of my hair and would like to wear it straight without either using heat or as little as possible. I do shed a lot, but it really seems like I may have missed the mark on something, just can't seem to put my finger on it. I'm not nearly as dense as this post may make it seem, I just need a little help on this roller setting thing. Can somebody please shed (no pun intended) some light?


----------



## LushLox (May 1, 2011)

@Rhetta

 to the forum! 

Looking at what steps it appears that you used too much protein. I'm assuming the Aphogee was the two minute protein rather than the much stronger two step? In any case the Hask Placenta has a form of protein in it and you kept that on all night which is probably the cause. After the Aphogee you need to follow up the treatment with a moisture rich conditioner.

I would suggest that you leave protein for a bit and focus on getting moisture back into your hair. Your hair will soon bounce back.


----------



## Rhetta (May 1, 2011)

Thanks so much! I've been texturized for @ 4 years and grew out of a TWA. @ CBL now and want to get to APL.  I didn't do more than wash 'n go then and was pretty carefree/careless about haircare. I'm only this year beginning to get serious about my hair and can be pretty remedial sometimes. It's amazing how when you think you're doing the right thing though sometimes you're doing the exact opposite - I guess it's time for a do over. CW & DC'ing midweek.

Oh and thanks to you and the other ladies on the LHCF with your beautiful locks I now have a trunk full of products and supplements!


----------



## LushLox (May 1, 2011)

Just finished my set. I tried Keracare foam wrap with very good results. I've not had much luck with setting lotions recently, but what I did differently here was I applied the foam to dripping wet hair, just after I finished rinsing. I love the way my hair feels post set, so soft, and no hard hair at all, it's a keeper!


----------



## lonei (May 1, 2011)

Rhetta said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rocky91
> Hey guys!
> I haven't seen a thread like this, so I figured I'd start one.
> ...



I think it's the 2 Aphogee products, it did the same to my hair! Not everyones hair can handle that much protein and mine can't. Anyway, you don't need setting lotion to rollerset hair, I use just a creamy leave in (Giovanni Direct) after I have washed it then a serum (Giovanni Frizz Be Gone) to each section I roll with water. Providing I pincurl, my sets last 3 weeks and are very smooth and silky. The clips are best I find to secure it but they shouldnt hurt so careful about how your placing them. I have a rollersetting tutorial video, check out my YouTube link in my siggy. Feel free to ask any questions after u have watched it. God bless x


----------



## Rocky91 (May 2, 2011)

LushLox said:


> Just finished my set. I tried Keracare foam wrap with very good results. I've not had much luck with setting lotions recently, but what I did differently here was I applied the foam to dripping wet hair, just after I finished rinsing. I love the way my hair feels post set, so soft, and no hard hair at all, it's a keeper!



i  Keracare foam wrap. the elasta qp feels like silk foam is pretty comparable also, and a lower price.

I've started using a lot more leave-in for my sets that i usually do, and i gotta say...my hair feels amazing! so soft and bouncy! i love the Garnier Sleek and Shine leave-in, combing through is so easy with all the cones.
i will never be cone/sulfate/paraben free. nuh uh son. i'm good.


----------



## LushLox (May 2, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> i  Keracare foam wrap. the elasta qp feels like silk foam is pretty comparable also, and a lower price.
> 
> I've started using a lot more leave-in for my sets that i usually do, and i gotta say...my hair feels amazing! so soft and bouncy! i love the Garnier Sleek and Shine leave-in, combing through is so easy with all the cones.
> i will never be cone/sulfate/paraben free. nuh uh son. i'm good.



Not sure why I slept on it for so long, I feel this will make a big difference in how long I can maintain my curls and smooth ends post set. I'm glad I finally tried it. 

As for cones, oh yes ma'am, I'm a true cone heaux!


----------



## KimPossibli (May 3, 2011)

so I missed one week.. I was frustrated about the length of time It takes me to do rollersets...

but.. I have discovered twist and curl.. can I still be in the challenge?


----------



## Rocky91 (May 3, 2011)

Itgirl said:


> so I missed one week.. I was frustrated about the length of time It takes me to do rollersets...
> 
> but.. I have discovered twist and curl.. can I still be in the challenge?



of course!!
that's quite fine. I've actually been doing a lot of braid n curls myself. to me, it still counts cause i use all the standard setting technique: smoothing the ends, fine tooth comb, end papers, etc.

can y'all believe i have yet to do a successful regular ole magnetic set??  I've done all other kinds, just been scurred. i'll probably try a ponytail set next time i wash.


----------



## Rhetta (May 3, 2011)

LushLox said:


> @Rhetta
> 
> to the forum!
> 
> ...



Thank you, thank you, thank you Lushlox!!!

I rushed home after work today to re-set my hair and it came out fabulously! It's soft and full of body. It was necessary too, my hair had ADHD all day!

I CW''d with a cheapie and DC'd with ORS Rplenishing Cond. and set with the same stuff I used before and the difference is so obvious. 

Thank you again!


----------



## LushLox (May 4, 2011)

Rhetta said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you Lushlox!!!
> 
> I rushed home after work today to re-set my hair and it came out fabulously! It's soft and full of body. It was necessary too, my hair had ADHD all day!
> 
> ...



That's fab news! Glad it worked out for you and so quickly too!


----------



## yodie (May 4, 2011)

Anyone use Mizani Setting lotion, Mizani Foam wrap or Pantene's mousse to set their hair? Pros/cons?

I've used Mizani's silk defining mousse and I like it. Just wondering how these other products compare.

Thanks.


----------



## blackberry815 (May 4, 2011)

yodie said:


> Anyone use Mizani Setting lotion, Mizani Foam wrap or Pantene's mousse to set their hair? Pros/cons?
> 
> I've used Mizani's silk defining mousse and I like it. Just wondering how these other products compare.
> 
> Thanks.


I love mizani foam wrap set lotion.... It is the best, the ingredients are the same as the setting lotion I think the main difference is that one comes in foam.

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## yodie (May 4, 2011)

Thanks. I'm gonna try the foam out. Does the foam make your hair feel like silk? That's what the mousse makes my hair feel like


----------



## blackberry815 (May 5, 2011)

yodie said:


> Thanks. I'm gonna try the foam out. Does the foam make your hair feel like silk? That's what the mousse makes my hair feel like



Yup! I love their products.

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## Rocky91 (May 5, 2011)

under the dryer with a ponytail set. magnetic rollers. let's hope this comes out looking nice...


----------



## Rocky91 (May 6, 2011)

welp. my ponytail magnetic roller set was a bust. i think i give up on getting a really smooth magnetic set on natural hair. i may look into mesh rollers.

salvaging this set by hitting my roots, brushing it out, then putting my hair in flexirods. i hope to get some big, fluffy curls a la Joan....


----------



## yodie (May 6, 2011)

@Rocky91, I understand. I set my hair, but I don't wear my curls. I use it as means to straighten my hair and then I flat twists. After that I wear my twist out in a chignon.

What are you using to set your hair with?


----------



## Rocky91 (May 6, 2011)

yodie said:


> @Rocky91, I understand. I set my hair, but I don't wear my curls. I use it as means to straighten my hair and then I flat twists. After that I wear my twist out in a chignon.
> 
> What are you using to set your hair with?



yodie, I use either foam wrap, either Elasta QP or Keracare. Underneath I use Garnier Sleek and Shine Leave-In. for some shine, i'll add fantasia ic serum usually.
I will try to post a pic if this set comes out cute. we need more pics in here!


----------



## AlkalineSteam (May 6, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> under the dryer with a ponytail set. magnetic rollers. let's hope this comes out looking nice...



I'd been dreaming about trying a ponytail rollerset all week, but I chickened out  and did a traditional mohawk set instead. I have an event tonight and decided not to try anything new. Tell me why I took my rollers out too soon and ended up with poofy hair anyway.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 6, 2011)

^^awww man, yea that's usually what'll ruin a set for me. i'm just so impatient when it comes to sitting under there. quite foolish really, to spend all that time setting and then have it come out all poofy.


----------



## Sunshine_One (May 6, 2011)

Rocky91 looking forward to seeing your pics.

Ladies I am getting tired of doing my own hair.  I need a break!  So I may hit the DM salon over the weekend for a set and light blow out.  I'll post pics.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 6, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> Rocky91 looking forward to seeing your pics.
> 
> Ladies I am getting tired of doing my own hair.  I need a break!  So I may hit the DM salon over the weekend for a set and light blow out.  I'll post pics.



Sunshine_One, I didn't let it dry fully and it came out kinda crazy.  I'll be redoing it tonight-i need fly hair this weekend.

here are some pics of a recent flexirod set though. I finally stopped being lazy and updated my fotki, so i'll share. 
products/info: garnier sleek and shine leave in. keracare foam wrap. end papers-i'm finally sold on them. my ends are soo smooth. sat under dryer for like an hour and a half. hit up the roots with my flatiron. voila!!


----------



## Sunshine_One (May 6, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> Sunshine_One, I didn't let it dry fully and it came out kinda crazy.  I'll be redoing it tonight-i need fly hair this weekend.
> 
> here are some pics of a recent flexirod set though. I finally stopped being lazy and updated my fotki, so i'll share.
> products/info: garnier sleek and shine leave in. keracare foam wrap. end papers-i'm finally sold on them. my ends are soo smooth. sat under dryer for like an hour and a half. hit up the roots with my flatiron. voila!!



Rocky91

Oh WOW your hair turned out FABULOUS!  You look so pretty!  OK I may try doing some flexies and flat ironing the roots for some length.  Well next weekend...I'm going to the salon today.  Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Oyekade (May 6, 2011)

rocky, i love this on you. how long do you think it will last?


----------



## Rocky91 (May 6, 2011)

Oyekade said:


> rocky, i love this on you. how long do you think it will last?



thank you both for the compliments!

it lasted a full week with me just pineappling at night-high ponytail with satin scrunchy/bonnet. it got really really big, but i liked that.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (May 6, 2011)

I have a question... I want to do a rollerset then flatiron. Should I use heat protectant spray before I rollerset or before I flatiron?   

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## yodie (May 6, 2011)

Rocky, your hair looks gorgeous! I need you to teach me. I don't really know how to set with rods. Do you wrap the end papers on your ends or on the rod?


----------



## Rocky91 (May 6, 2011)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> I have a question... I want to do a rollerset then flatiron. Should I use heat protectant spray before I rollerset or before I flatiron?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App



I'd say before you flatiron.
and when you rollerset-try not to use as much product as you usually do. forego anything with hold like foam wraps or setting lotions, because it'll come out sticky after you flatiron.
i'd use just a serum and water to set, and then add a little bit of the spray before flatironing.


yodie said:


> Rocky, your hair looks gorgeous! I need you to teach me. I don't really know how to set with rods. Do you wrap the end papers on your ends or on the rod?


thank you! i just fold the papers in half around my ends, making sure to really smooth down the hair in the end paper first.


----------



## yodie (May 7, 2011)

I'm under the dryer right now.
@Rocky91, didn't try the flexi rods today. 
My hair feels great. Yep, I'm feeling my hair while I'm under the dryer. 

I pre-poo'd (that sounds so silly to me) with mixture of Hempseed oil, Vatikia Oil, Grapeseed oil and squirt of AOHSR condish.

Rinsed really well and washed with WEN Fig. Applied AO GPB for 5 mins (still in the shower) and followed up with Oyin's Honey Hemp. My hair was already soft, but Honey Hemp just made it feel WONDERFUL! 

Applied Oyin Hair Dew as my leave in, Mizani Silkening Mousse and Mizani Foam Wrap. 
Set my hair and it feels great. My roots set straighter/smoother this time. 

Question for you ladies. I wear twist outs during the week. I don't comb my hair until wash day, but I manipulate my hair everyday because I section it with the pointed end of a rattail comb and then re-twist. I'm noticing that as I comb through each section before I set, I see some small curly ends in the sink. They look like O's. I don't have a lot of breakage, but do any of you get this? Is it good, bad? 

Another note, some of my ends are straight. I still go to the salon. Now I get a set. Beforehand, I had a blowdry, press and a curl (UGH)! I was well on my way to being heat trained and my hair just can't take it. Thank God I started setting my hair.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 7, 2011)

yodie, can't wait to hear about how your hair comes out?
re: the small hairs in the end. I don't really see any hair leave my head. it sounds kinda weird, but breakage for me doesn't really happen, at least during daily styling. is there some way you could avoid retwisting? I don't like rebraiding or retwisting any set that i do, too much manipulation for my hair.


----------



## yodie (May 7, 2011)

That's my goal, to not retwist. I pin my hair up and leave some out at the top, so I feel like it needs to be defined. I also probably need a better product to hold my twists, so that I don't have to re-twist every night. Someone just suggested IC Fantasia.


----------



## yodie (May 7, 2011)

Hmm..Not sure I like the Mizani Foam wrap. My hair tends to look dull when I use foam wraps. Maybe I'll stick with their mousse to set my hair. The foam makes my hair come out a little straighter, but my hair has no shine and it's dull.


----------



## Iftiin (May 8, 2011)

I rollerset my hair for the second time today, though i didnt do it more than once last week because i was waiting on some products i ordered. But this time around it got easier and faster, last time it took me about 2,5 hours and now this time it was only 1,5 hour.


----------



## divachyk (May 8, 2011)

I looking for a good leave-in combo for roller setting to generate soft results. I'm relaxed and have medium density strands. In the past I've used diluted lotta body with varying results. I want to use a product with consistent results.

What product suggestions do you recommend for a newbie roller setter? I notice many of you use a variety of different things.

**********************************************
Chaosbutterfly...do you the three leave-ins all at the same time? 
_You mentioned in a previous post: For leave in, I use either Lacio Lacio, HE Long Term Relationship Leave-In, or Pureology Leave-In. Then I use a bit of Chi Silk Infusion, and a bit of castor oil. 
_
danysedai - are you able to gauge how small of quantity of product you're using? What LI do you use?_You mentioned in a previous post:__ detangle with wide tooth comb, use Leave in conditioner, spray bottle with some aphogee green tea,chi silk infusion and a bit of leave in, all in small quantities, top it off with water. fine tooth comb to smooth hair on roller._

Wildkat08 - the 5:1 is 5 parts water to 1 part lotta body? Are you results soft or kind of a hard hold?_You mentioned in a previous post: __still trying to get this down, but good 'ol stand by lotta body diluted like 5:1

_Rocky91 - I have a bunch of questions for you ma'am...What type of holders do you use for your pony? Are the ends of your hair crunchy with using a flexi-rod? Does your hair dry quicker with this method? Does the roots get dry with no issues? What products are you using for your set?


----------



## LushLox (May 8, 2011)

divachyk you didn't ask me, but I use Pureology also (it is excellent on relaxed hair imo) it is light and weightless but yet provides good levels of moisture that I need. I then use some serum (Alfaparf) on my ends and I've recently discovered Keracare Foam Wrap, which helps give me soft silky curls with hold. I find that setting lotion ie Lottabody just doesn't really work for me. I have a horrible time trying to detangle regardless of how well I dilute it. 

These are the steps I take from my final rinse:-

Apply one or two pumps of foam wrap to mid lengths and ends on very wet hair.
Apply Pureology to hair
Apply serum to the ends and excess on the rest of my hair.
Rollerset and dry

This method is giving me lovely curls and the smoothness lasts to my next wash.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 8, 2011)

divachyk said:


> [/I]Rocky91 - I have a bunch of questions for you ma'am...What type of holders do you use for your pony? Are the ends of your hair crunchy with using a flexi-rod? Does your hair dry quicker with this method? Does the roots get dry with no issues? What products are you using for your set?



divachyk-more than happy to answer, hun.
I use the Goody ouchless bands.
no, they're not crunchy due to a combo of my moisturizing leave-in, and the end paper that protects them from the dryer heat.
i wouldn't say that it dries quicker with the ponies, it actually might take longer. but it's faster to do. i don't mind the wait, because i study while under the dryer.
the roots do get dry, but even if they're a bit damp, i flatiron them with no issues.
I use Garnier Sleek and Shine Leave-in and Keracare Foam wrap. i keep my hair damp with a spray bottle filled with just water.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 8, 2011)

divachyk, no, I just use one, depending on what my hair plans are for that week.

If I know I'm going to bun the whole week, I just go with the Herbal Essences. It's kind of rich, so it sabotages my swang, but I like how it works and smells nice.

If I'm going to straighten my roots and need lightweight hair, I go with either the Lacio Lacio or Pureology, depending on whichever one is closest to where I'm sitting. 

I do use the castor oil and Chi Silk Infusion every time though. 
hth.


----------



## divachyk (May 8, 2011)

Thanks Rocky91!! I have pony roller set in the past but with rollers not flexis. Sounds like the technique used with each - flexi or roller - is quite similar. 

LushLox - thank you so much for chiming in. I'm glad you answered. I have heard of Pureology and see that many use this for roller setting. Can you let me know the exact name of this product. Is it available at Ulta?

I have some Alfaparf Semi Di Lino Serum. Is this what you have? 






I googled the KeraCare and came up with results for regular hold and extra hold. Which are you using?


----------



## divachyk (May 8, 2011)

Chaosbutterfly - thank you. I have HE LTR, jbco and Chi Silk Infusion in my stash. I will make a note of this combo and give it a try. Do you spritz with water at any point throughout or do these prods provide enough saturation.


----------



## LushLox (May 9, 2011)

@divachyk

This is what I use





And the Semi Di Lino what you posted is what I use also. Just re your question, yes it's important that you keep the hair very wet as you are rollersetting. I personally don't really do this as I can set my hair quite quickly and it's still quite wet when I finish.

Happy rollersetting - do come back and post pics! 

ETA: Forgot to say that I use the regular Keracare Foam Wrap.


----------



## seemegrow (May 9, 2011)

Has anyone ever used strawlers rollers? I saw some at a hair show and wondered if they were easy to use. I may try to get some for summer.


----------



## danysedai (May 9, 2011)

divachyk said:


> danysedai - are you able to gauge how small of quantity of product you're using? What LI do you use?_You mentioned in a previous post:__ detangle with wide tooth comb, use Leave in conditioner, spray bottle with some aphogee green tea,chi silk infusion and a bit of leave in, all in small quantities, top it off with water. fine tooth comb to smooth hair on roller._
> 
> divachyk, It was trial and error, I used to make the mistake of using a lot of products and the results was weighed down, greasy or dry and brittle hair, until I found that using less is better and you can always add at the end some serum or spray. My silkiest results have been when I use leave in conditioner and water only.


----------



## Chaosbutterfly (May 10, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Chaosbutterfly - thank you. I have HE LTR, jbco and Chi Silk Infusion in my stash. I will make a note of this combo and give it a try. Do you spritz with water at any point throughout or do these prods provide enough saturation.



divachyk, I spritz my hair right before I roll it. Or if I just feel lazy and don't want to get the spritz bottle, I'll dip the roller in a bowl of water right before I put my hair on it. 
I don't think it would be good to saturate the hair with the products, because I feel like your hair would come out limp and greasy. And it would take forever to dry.


----------



## mzteaze (May 12, 2011)

Oh boy.  I roller set my hair tonight anticipating a quick dry.  It's been 2 hours and I still feel slightly damp.  I also realized that my rollers are too small.  Yikes.


----------



## mzteaze (May 12, 2011)

Now at a cross roads, I need a better dryer as my dryer is not powerful enough to pull off a rollerset with longer hair.  Sitting there for 2 hours is not the goal.

Also, thinking mesh rollers will work better.  Who uses mesh rollers?  any tips?

Also who has natural hair that rollersets?  Do you have any special tips or products?


----------



## allmundjoi (May 12, 2011)

How did I miss this thread?! Woo hoo! I am rooting for y'all and getting tips as well. Thanks ladies!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Rocky91 (May 13, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Now at a cross roads, I need a better dryer as my dryer is not powerful enough to pull off a rollerset with longer hair.  Sitting there for 2 hours is not the goal.
> 
> Also, thinking mesh rollers will work better.  Who uses mesh rollers?  any tips?
> 
> Also who has natural hair that rollersets?  Do you have any special tips or products?



MzTease
Hey there!
I can't speak on mesh rollers, cause i've never used them.
I'm natural, 4a/b. My tips:
Using a leave-in with cones makes comb-through easier.
a seamless fine tooth comb saves me so much hair.
foam wrap is essential for a smooth set.
can't think of anything else right now, but if you have any specific questions, let me know.


----------



## mzteaze (May 13, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> MzTease
> Hey there!
> I can't speak on mesh rollers, cause i've never used them.
> I'm natural, 4a/b. My tips:
> ...



Rocky91
Which foam wrap do you use?

My hair looks good for about 15 mins then it starting frizzing up, so it looks like a frizzy Diana Ross wig. erplexed


----------



## blackberry815 (May 13, 2011)

Any of you ladies able to moisturize and seal without having ur sets go flat. I like light and bouncy hair but I also want it well moisturized and sealed too...any tips? I have fine strands so thoroughly moisturized and sealed for me usually equals flat with no body or bounce.... I usually have to do dime sizes to keep the bounce but I feel like my hair needs more..especially as I get further away from a fresh relaxer.

Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


----------



## divachyk (May 13, 2011)

LushLox said:


> These are the steps I take from my final rinse:-
> 
> Apply one or two pumps of foam wrap to mid lengths and ends on very wet hair.
> Apply Pureology to hair
> ...



LushLox - purchased pureology. Um, quite pricey (to me). $28 from Ulta. How many pumps are you using on the lock of hair being rolled?


----------



## mzteaze (May 13, 2011)

divachyk said:


> LushLox - purchased pureology. Um, quite pricey (to me). $28 from Ulta. How many pumps are you using on the lock of hair being rolled?



divachyk
Did you know they also sell a sample size at Ulta?  I went today and found that they sell a trial size for $9.  Pricey but if wind up not liking it, you haven't broke the bank.


----------



## divachyk (May 13, 2011)

mzteaze - Thanks, I did notice that. They were out of the samples, plus Ulta has a 60 day (I think) return policy even if you've used the product. I've returned used items before with no issue. I had a 20% coupon, so taking all those factors into consideration, I took the plunge. Trust, it's going right back to the store if I don't like it.


----------



## mzteaze (May 14, 2011)

I was on the hunt for Keracare's Wrap Foam.  found it online for $8 last night and now I can't find it.  Ulta wanted $16.  Shoot


----------



## LushLox (May 14, 2011)

divachyk said:


> LushLox - purchased pureology. Um, quite pricey (to me). $28 from Ulta. How many pumps are you using on the lock of hair being rolled?



divachyk I apply about two pumps to my whole head, I don't apply the leave in to each lock of hair otherwise I'll end up with limp greasy hair, you need to be quite light-handed to ensure you have a light and bouncy set.

It is expensive yes, but it's a quality product that I will always have it in my arsenal. It's quite economical too as my tub has lasted me a year I believe, and I still have a lot left.


----------



## divachyk (May 14, 2011)

Thx you LushLox. I thought you were saying you completed those steps (foam wrap, pureology, serum) per lock before rolling. You actually do those steps to the entire head and then roll, right?

mzteaze, trust I didn't want to give $16 to Ulta but I did.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## LushLox (May 14, 2011)

divachyk said:


> Thx you LushLox. I thought you were saying you completed those steps (foam wrap, pureology, serum) per lock before rolling. You actually do those steps to the entire head and then roll, right?
> 
> mzteaze, trust I didn't want to give $16 to Ulta but I did.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX



Yes, I apply each product to my whole head. It doesn't seem like much but it's sufficient for my fine relaxed hair and my results are always consistent.

Some ladies may part their hair, in say the mohawk and apply their leave ins to each of those sections (3). That might be a better system if your hair is thicker.


----------



## divachyk (May 14, 2011)

LushLox, thx u much! Any reason why you do not place foam wrap on the roots?


----------



## Rocky91 (May 14, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Rocky91
> Which foam wrap do you use?
> 
> My hair looks good for about 15 mins then it starting frizzing up, so it looks like a frizzy Diana Ross wig. erplexed


lol @ Diana Ross wig. 
I use either Keracare foam wrap or Elasta QP. I think the Keracare has a softer hold and is a bit more moisturizing, but on the pricier side, so Elasta QP is a good alternative-I just use a bit more moisturizing leave-in when I use that one.



blackberry815 said:


> Any of you ladies able to moisturize and seal without having ur sets go flat. I like light and bouncy hair but I also want it well moisturized and sealed too...any tips? I have fine strands so thoroughly moisturized and sealed for me usually equals flat with no body or bounce.... I usually have to do dime sizes to keep the bounce but I feel like my hair needs more..especially as I get further away from a fresh relaxer.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L


I'm not relaxed, but perhaps I can help.
I actually don't moisturize and seal nightly. 
I just don't think my hair needs it. I deep condition well before I do my set, and add enough leave-in. My hair stays pretty moist throughout the week, but if my ends do feel a bit dry, I'll only add a little bit of serum or oil to them.
For me, once I started deep conditioning with a moisture rich DC, it eliminated the need to constantly moisturize.



divachyk said:


> LushLox, thx u much! Any reason why you do not place foam wrap on the roots?


I know you didn't ask me, but I try to avoid the roots as well. This is because I often flat-iron my roots, being natural, and I don't want to flat-iron foam wrap into my hair-it'll be sticky and stiff.


----------



## Rhetta (May 14, 2011)

lonei said:


> I think it's the 2 Aphogee products, it did the same to my hair! Not everyones hair can handle that much protein and mine can't. Anyway, you don't need setting lotion to rollerset hair, I use just a creamy leave in (Giovanni Direct) after I have washed it then a serum (Giovanni Frizz Be Gone) to each section I roll with water. Providing I pincurl, my sets last 3 weeks and are very smooth and silky. The clips are best I find to secure it but they shouldnt hurt so careful about how your placing them. I have a rollersetting tutorial video, check out my YouTube link in my siggy. Feel free to ask any questions after u have watched it. God bless x



I think you're right. I've been working on getting better with my rollersets and keeping my hair on my head.  By process of elimination, and after advice from Lushlox and Sunshine I figured it was too much protein. I am losing about 2/3 less hair than I did with my first couple of roller sets. My roller sets are coming out pretty good.  I've also been on a crusade to keep my hair moisturized to counteract the protein overload. I shampooed with Hello Hydration, DC'd with Mane 'n Tail conditioner. Tho Mane 'n Tail wasn't my 1st choice (but protein was low on the list of ingredients so I thought it was ok).

I used a little Chi Silk Infusion and Jane Carter Leave In after DC. I set with Aphogee Style and Wrap mousse keeping my hair wet with a mix of water, a little Jane Carter Leave In and, a couple of teeny, tiny drops of Mane 'n Tail conditioner (I guess cause I was just making up stuff). I also used a teeny little drop of castor and tea tree oil on my ends  as I rolled. Then spent a very long time under the dryer. I don't have pics so you'll have to trust me when I say that it came out nice. I don't comb it through 'cause I like the big loopy, bouncy curls. Whew, pretty hair is hard work!

I've checked out you guys' pics. Your hair is beautiful. When my hair grows up it wants to be like yours!

Honestly, you all have kept me from essentially snatching myself bald. And, every time I post on here, I kinda feel like the slow kid in the back of the class just trying to catch up but you all are so generous and full of grace. You guys rock!


----------



## Angelicus (May 15, 2011)

tomorrow I'm going to find out what my short hair looks like in a roller set. I am so nervous! I am always the girl with "the hair" and I feel so plane now that my hair is not long.


----------



## divachyk (May 15, 2011)

Rocky91, thanks for the tip. I rarely ever flat iron the roots. Only when I'm due for a TU.


----------



## LushLox (May 15, 2011)

That's the reason why I apply the foam wrap to the mid lengths and ends only, as I do ocassionally flat iron my roots. I'm also worried about potential tangling if apply the foam to my roots.


----------



## SuchaLady (May 16, 2011)

Hi Ladies. Im back. =/ I love bunning but I can not for the life of me get it sleek enough to look presentable and my edges need a rest so I have decided to try either perm rods or flexis. Now Im on the prowl for a good leave in (Im leaning towards Silk Elements Creme) and good setting lotion (thinking Proclaim Olive Oil Wrap Foam but I want a tighter hold so I will see) Now I just have to practice rolling with whichever I choose; I dont want my curls in front to hang in my eyes like a bang I want them to go kinda towards the sides/back so I can put a headband on them. If I get the hang of it I will probably be a curly top for the rest of the year. Lord, let me go....Im rambling


----------



## danysedai (May 16, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Any of you ladies able to moisturize and seal without having ur sets go flat. I like light and bouncy hair but I also want it well moisturized and sealed too...any tips? I have fine strands so thoroughly moisturized and sealed for me usually equals flat with no body or bounce.... I usually have to do dime sizes to keep the bounce but I feel like my hair needs more..especially as I get further away from a fresh relaxer.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using ADR6400L



Expensive, but I use Kerastase Sublimateur Jour,it's a daily moisturizer and the only one I've found that doesn't weigh my hair down, does not make it wet and is very very light (and believe me I tried tons before spending money on this one). The SJ and its older sister the Noctogenist night serum are my HG duo for daily moisturizing.


----------



## mzteaze (May 18, 2011)

I am soooo excited.  I just got my standing hair dryer.  I didn't spend one dime on it (thanks American Express rewards points!!)

Now I have to wash my hair and set it again.  I got the Keracare Foam Wrap - wish me luck.


----------



## mzteaze (May 22, 2011)

Ok...I will update this post as soon as I unroll my hair.  This is the first rollerset with my new stand dryer.  I also bought the next size up in magnetic rollers.

One thing I have noticed, my hair looks better after using the Keracare foam wrap, so perhaps it really was the products I was using.

ETA:  So, I just unrolled my hair and yes it looks 10X better from the last attempt.  Quite obviously I needed to use a real wrap product to help my rollerset.  Last night I used:

Its a 10! Leave-In (just a few pumps per section)
Keracare Foam Wrap Lotion
just a little Lottabody Olive Oil Setting Lotion (diluted 4:1) as my hair dried before I could roll it up.

So now I need to work on either not using end papers or getting my ends nice and flat with them.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (May 22, 2011)

i've been doing flexi sets after my weekly wash and DC. I maintain it by redoing it at night ( i use about 18 to 22 flexis). This is the best low maintenance style for me. Carol's Daughter Hair Balm and Honey Mimosa help keep my hair shiny with little frizz. I also apply a little HE LTR leave in on my ends while putting the flexi's in. I have noticed a major improvement with my ends with this product. I prefer the flexis b/c they dont snag my hair like the magnetic clips.


----------



## divachyk (May 22, 2011)

How does one air dry their roller set? I always start with a goal of roller setting but end up air drying. I'm sure this is because I steam my DCners for about 45 mins so by the time I get to the roller setting vs. air dry decision, I opt for air dry because my tailbone is quite tired already and not in the mood for sitting for 1.5hrs to dry.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 23, 2011)

bumping this thread!!
anyone set their hair for the weekend??
I'm not doing too many rollersets during the summer, but I'm doing braid n curls on weekends and bunning during the week....however, I did just get a bomb wash and go today, so who knows??
the bottom line is i need to use that fine tooth comb on my ends at least once a week-definitely keeps the tangles and knots away for my hair.

another sidenote: I'm going to buy more of the snap on rollers for when I get back to setting. I did a test run with one or two rollers, and it'll result in much smoother hair than i get when I use regular magnetics. very exciting.


----------



## mzteaze (May 23, 2011)

I rollerset Rocky.  I will do it again because I need to work on getting my technique down.

Now I really want to get the mesh rollers to see how much better I can get.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 23, 2011)

How'd it turn out? Any pics? 
Which rollers did you use??


----------



## mzteaze (May 23, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> How'd it turn out? Any pics?
> Which rollers did you use??



I didn't take pics.  It turned out better than previous efforts.  Clearly not as poofy but without the smooth results I am looking for.  At least this time you can see some curl definition.

Is it impossible for a natural to get smooth straight results?

I used 1 3/4" rollers (snap ons).


----------



## SuchaLady (May 23, 2011)

I did my perm rod set. I love the results! I must perfect my technique though ie the roller placement, direction I roll the hair in, just minor stuff. I may change my roller size as well. Now lets see how I feel about it after the gym tonight lol. I pray it holds up.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 23, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> I didn't take pics.  It turned out better than previous efforts.  Clearly not as poofy but without the smooth results I am looking for.  At least this time you can see some curl definition.
> 
> Is it impossible for a natural to get smooth straight results?
> 
> I used 1 3/4" rollers (snap ons).


It's totally not impossible!!
Here are some factors that totally turned my sets around:
-plenty of foam wrap-this smooths the hair around the roller and provides hold
-careful smoothing with a fine tooth comb-you want to make sure the hair is completely smooth! a leave-in with cones really helps
-keeping the hair very, very wet the entire time.



SuchaLady said:


> I did my perm rod set. I love the results! I must perfect my technique though ie the roller placement, direction I roll the hair in, just minor stuff. I may change my roller size as well. Now lets see how I feel about it after the gym tonight lol. I pray it holds up.


sounds good!
it should be just fine, especially if you used a holding product. my rod sets are pretty much unaffected by the gym.


----------



## SuchaLady (May 24, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> It's totally not impossible!!
> Here are some factors that totally turned my sets around:
> -plenty of foam wrap-this smooths the hair around the roller and provides hold
> -careful smoothing with a fine tooth comb-you want to make sure the hair is completely smooth! a leave-in with cones really helps
> ...


 
Rocky91 This was my trial run; I used Silk Elements wrap mousse. I took some out too soon before crisply dry so idk if was that or the mousse not being strong enough.


----------



## Chrissy811 (May 24, 2011)

I was wondering, does it really make a difference in how you roll i.e. mowhawk vs. other placement of the rollers.  I find it really hard to do the mohawk.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 24, 2011)

SuchaLady said:


> Rocky91 This was my trial run; I used Silk Elements wrap mousse. I took some out too soon before crisply dry so idk if was that or the mousse not being strong enough.


yep, i think it was them not being completely crisp and dry. 
if there's one thing i've learned from doing rollersets, it's have patience. it sucks to spend time and care rolling and then have the set not come out right because i just didn't sit under the dryer long enough.


----------



## PuddingPop (May 24, 2011)

Chrissy811 said:


> I was wondering, does it really make a difference in how you roll i.e. mowhawk vs. other placement of the rollers.  I find it really hard to do the mohawk.



Roller placement really doesn't make a difference at all, neither does straight parts.  I too always had trouble with the mohawk  so i started doing a different placement  which was much easier for me and my curls still came out the same.

The only thing that really matters is the products you use, size of the sections and tension while rolling.


----------



## Ronnieaj (May 25, 2011)

PuddingPop said:


> Roller placement really doesn't make a difference at all, neither does straight parts.  I too always had trouble with the mohawk  so i started doing a different placement  which was much easier for me and my curls still came out the same.
> 
> The only thing that really matters is the products you use, size of the sections and tension while rolling.



I would add one more thing to what matters: making sure you get all of your hair in the rollers!  That's the reason I do mohawks, when I would try to freestyle I'd miss little strands of hair here and there.  As long as you make sure hair isn't just out and about, I totally agree that placement and straightness of parts doesn't matter .


----------



## Chrissy811 (May 25, 2011)

PuddingPop said:


> Roller placement really doesn't make a difference at all, neither does straight parts.  I too always had trouble with the mohawk  so i started doing a different placement  which was much easier for me and my curls still came out the same.
> 
> The only thing that really matters is the products you use, size of the sections and tension while rolling.





Ronnieaj said:


> I would add one more thing to what matters: making sure you get all of your hair in the rollers!  That's the reason I do mohawks, when I would try to freestyle I'd miss little strands of hair here and there.  As long as you make sure hair isn't just out and about, I totally agree that placement and straightness of parts doesn't matter .



Thank you both for this, gonna try this tonight!


----------



## AlkalineSteam (May 26, 2011)

Ronnieaj said:


> I would add one more thing to what matters: making sure you get all of your hair in the rollers!  That's the reason I do mohawks, when I would try to freestyle I'd miss little strands of hair here and there.  As long as you make sure hair isn't just out and about, I totally agree that placement and straightness of parts doesn't matter .



I wanna add one more, one more thing. I find that if I'm hoping to maintain the curly set, the mohawk is easier to pincurl, because I know exactly where the individual sections are. If I'm roller / saran wrapping, it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Rocky91 (May 26, 2011)

bumping!!
I'm under the dryer right now with a ponytail magnetic set.
I used the snap on magnetic rollers...this BETTER come out right, cause I have a graduation to go to at 7.


----------



## mzteaze (May 26, 2011)

I started rolling my hair again.  Got about 4 rollers in and ran out of steam.  I couldn't finish.  guess I will try again later.


----------



## thebelleofelle (May 29, 2011)

just a question, has one flexi rod set their flat ironed hair???

I flat ironed my hair about a week ago and now I wanna try flexi rod set for (insert descriptive word) look...

any advice would be MARVELOUS


----------



## Rocky91 (May 31, 2011)

thebelleofelle said:


> just a question, has one flexi rod set their flat ironed hair???
> 
> I flat ironed my hair about a week ago and now I wanna try flexi rod set for (insert descriptive word) look...
> 
> any advice would be MARVELOUS



thebelleofelle, yea I do that all the time. in fact, sometimes instead of wrapping I'll just throw four flexirods in there and call it a night.
the member shtow has a good video tutorial on this. if you go on her member profile, I think she has a link to it.


----------



## Napp (Jun 1, 2011)

I bought some large peach perm rods.i want to try setting again.i think i need more hold because my hair poofs very easily.i might try doing a set with eco styler gel and see how that turns out.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jun 1, 2011)

i took a break from flexis today and set my hair with rollers. it only took 35 minutes..ive gotten so much better!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jun 2, 2011)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> i took a break from flexis today and set my hair with rollers. it only took 35 minutes..ive gotten so much better!!



DAMN....that's fast. I'm jealous. I'm still soo slow at regular sets, but I'm getting pretty fast at the flexis.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jun 2, 2011)

Rocky91, i've been practicing since July 2010. It def takes some getting used too. Keep praciting girl, you'll get it!


----------



## ElegantElephant (Jun 6, 2011)

I just need to vent! I FINALLY accomplished a great rollerset yesterday!!! My hair was silky and bouncy.  I pin curled it last night and was soooooo disappointed this morning when my hair was frizzy and flat and the cute hanging curls were gone.  What did I do wrong??????????????? HELP!!!


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Jun 7, 2011)

ElegantElephant: I've definitely been there girl. Pincurling takes as much practice as learning to rollerset. I watched tons of YT tutorials and one day, it just clicked.
I first learned how to pincurl by actually putting a magnetic roller up to my dry hair and rolling each curl just like I'd originally set it. Then I slip the roller out and clip the hair to my scalp. But you have to sleep cute to keep from crushing the curls. LOL

Next I tried to learn how to do the kind of curls where you roll your fingers over each other and lay the curls down on your scalp. Those work better for sleeping. I never really perfected it tho.

Now I do the kind of pincurls where I lay 2 fingers at the base of the curl, and use my other hand to wrap my hair around those fingers. Then I lay the curl down on my scalp and pin with 2 bobby pins. These work perfectly and take less time than the other techniques.

I hope this helps at least a little. Keep trying, you'll get it!


----------



## ElegantElephant (Jun 7, 2011)

AlkalineSteam said:


> @ElegantElephant: I've definitely been there girl. Pincurling takes as much practice as learning to rollerset. I watched tons of YT tutorials and one day, it just clicked.
> I first learned how to pincurl by actually putting a magnetic roller up to my dry hair and rolling each curl just like I'd originally set it. Then I slip the roller out and clip the hair to my scalp. But you have to sleep cute to keep from crushing the curls. LOL
> 
> Next I tried to learn how to do the kind of curls where you roll your fingers over each other and lay the curls down on your scalp. Those work better for sleeping. I never really perfected it tho.
> ...


 

AlkalineSteam- thanks so much for such a detailed response!!!!!! You're correct...pincurling takes lots of practice. UGH!!!! I am going to attempt another rollerset and will pincurl using the method you suggested with the magnetic roller. I may not sleep comfortably( cute sleeping) but will hopefully have cute bouncy curls=) THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## Angelicus (Jun 7, 2011)

Under my dryer (my daughter) with my APL hair in a purple roller set.


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> Hey guys!
> I haven't seen a thread like this, so I figured I'd start one.
> I've recently started falling in love with rollersetting my hair for a low-manipulation style.
> So, if there's anyone out there who'll be doing the same during 2011, here's the place to hang out, share tips, tricks, etc.
> ...


I have decided that I am going to roller set for the rest of the Summer. June 9-Sept. 9...unfortunately, I don't know how to rollerset my own hair so I have to get it done at the Salon.


Starting Length/Goal Length: Almost APL stretched out
Why You Rollerset: No direct heat on ends only roots blown out which will help me retain length and keep my hair straight
How Often: Every 2 weeks
Products: All Dominican Products (Silicon Mix, Salerm 21)
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) Magnetic rollers under hooded dryer after DC
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: Pin curl hair at night to avoid having to use a curling iron or flat iron to retouch curls during the week.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey ladies. 

I used to be in this thread on an almost daily basis. However, I got a sew-in to help me on the last leg of my stretch. Welp, that weave is gone, and I have since then got a touch up on my relaxes at 6 months post. 

One member gave the greatest advice, and it was to learn how to rollerset your hair. I'm so glad that I did, because my ends were seriously in the best condition they have ever been in after a 6 month period in the direct care of me, myself, and I. I had less than a 1/4 inch trimmed off.

This challenge saved my ends, and I'm so thankful  
Now I need to work on my sets lasting longer..happy rollerseting ladies!!


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 14, 2011)

On Friday, I will be getting my hair cut in a chin length bob. My hair was probably MBL then I cut it to SL in December now it's growing out too long so chin length is the next stop. I have some flexi rods that I have never used so I will try to use them on my hair.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 14, 2011)

ill be getting my hair rollerset and dobbied at the dominicans friday. curious to see the result


----------



## all_1_length (Jun 14, 2011)

bludawnn28 said:


> i'm interested in joining but don't have a dryer.....any recommendations?


Get a bonnet attachment for a regular blow dryer. They sell them at Sally's.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 16, 2011)

Popping out of lurkdom to ask a question - I've tried rollersetting twice, and both times my hair came out tangled (decent curls but I can't comb through it). I detangled thoroughly before setting and sprayed my leave-in and some heat protectant. The first time I thought it was the wrap foam, but this time I didn't use any and had the same issue. Any suggestions?


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 16, 2011)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Popping out of lurkdom to ask a question - I've tried rollersetting twice, and both times my hair came out tangled (decent curls but I can't comb through it). I detangled thoroughly before setting and sprayed my leave-in and some heat protectant. The first time I thought it was the wrap foam, but this time I didn't use any and had the same issue. Any suggestions?



From experience, (I am still learning), you MUST smooth the hair on the roller.  Make sure the ends are nice and flat, holding the hair with slight tension, roller then pin.  It really takes a little practice.


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, I got my touch up and my hair cut to a chin length bob, it is so cute! My hairdresser used the pink smooth rollers because I told her I wanted a tighter curl and it came out fantastic. I will be using the pink rollers for the tighter curl at home, of course, the style kind of dropped after running around the track last night. lol


----------



## winona (Jun 18, 2011)

RossBoss said:


> Well, I got my touch up and my hair cut to a chin length bob, it is so cute! My hairdresser used the pink smooth rollers because I told her I wanted a tighter curl and it came out fantastic. I will be using the pink rollers for the tighter curl at home, of course, the style kind of dropped after running around the track last night. lol



Do you know the size of the pink rollers? 3/4in?


----------



## Curlybeauty (Jun 18, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> From experience, (I am still learning), you MUST smooth the hair on the roller.  Make sure the ends are nice and flat, holding the hair with slight tension, roller then pin.  It really takes a little practice.



And even with all those techniques mastered and implemented, some natural hair just doesn't like to roller setted 

Because even when the hair seems taut on the roller, it can still coil up on itself


----------



## winona (Jun 20, 2011)

Where are you ladies purchasing your large Gray (2") to Green (3") magnetic rollers?  I cant find them in the BSS in my area


----------



## Skiggle (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I have to say this thread is pure awesomeness! I have been lurking in this thread and I have decided to have my roomate help me rollerset my hair! I wanted to know if I should use a foam wrap or setting lotion? I have 4/ab natural hair, medium strands and thick density. Should I buy big rollers and can I use a little bit of oil on my hair before setting it?
TIA.


----------



## iri9109 (Jun 20, 2011)

i'm about to read through this thread aka browse for hair porn...i've given up on rollersetting my own hair, but i'm thinking about possibly getting rollersets done at the salon in the fall/winter.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jun 20, 2011)

Curlybeauty said:


> And even with all those techniques mastered and implemented, some natural hair just doesn't like to roller setted
> 
> Because even when the hair seems taut on the roller, it can still coil up on itself



Yeah no matter how taut I pull it, there's no way my hair is going to be smooth on the roller. I think I'll try rolling flat ironed hair instead. And maybe set with smaller flexi-rods for a tight curly set. 

I did get my hair straight enough that I could probably easily straighten with the flat iron and it would look nice, but it's so much work to set it and dry under the dryer that it just doesn't make sense. I could air dry my hair in braids and then flat iron and get the same results with 1/4 the effort.

I'm gonna have to find a way to use all these rollers I bought though so I'll figure something out.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 20, 2011)

I went to a Dominican salon for wash and set and root blowout for the first time in forever yesterday... I was in and out in just 2 hours.... Made me so mad that it normally takes me 5-6 hours at home to wash, deep condition, rollerset, and dry and then maybe blow the roots...Smh I would get used to going to salons if I did not hate the way they comb through my hair and charge extra for deep conditioning (even though I brought my own Damn products.... Seriously Why are u charging me extra to put my own conditioner in my hair?) But 2 hours and bam! I was done. I wish I could do it that fast at home.

Sent from my ADR6400L


----------



## RossBoss (Jun 20, 2011)

winona said:


> Do you know the size of the pink rollers? 3/4in?



winona

http://www.hairrollersreport.com/di...p-on-roller-pink-1-18-8-unitsbag-12-pack.html

This gives me the tighter curl that I desire so that I can wear my hair in a curly bush-like style.


----------



## LovingMe87 (Jun 20, 2011)

Starting Length:  neck length in the back and sl on the sides (bob)

Goal Length: full apl

Why You Rollerset: I recently relaxed my hair after being natural for 15 months and I got it too straight and heat isn't necessary at all. All I need is the rollers to smooth it out some.

How Often: 1-2x/week

Products: Aphogee leave-in, a moisturizer or creamy leave-in, serum, and water.

Techniques/Tools: Shampoo or cowash and then deep condition or 2 min Reconstructor. I use magnetic rollers with metal clips and air dry overnight. I may start flatironing my roots since I plan to stretch for 4-6 months.

Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: 
Allow it to dry all the way!!

Rollerset I did last night(6 wks post):


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jun 20, 2011)

^^^^^Beautiful set!!!!


----------



## LovingMe87 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> ^^^^^Beautiful set!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Napp (Jun 20, 2011)

LovingMe87

so pretty! i thought you were natural for a sec. i was wondering what am i doing wrong?!

i am so tempted to relax for a pretty rollerset. im sittn here in my orange perm rods with some eco styler gel and blue magic grease because thats the only thing that seems to give me a smooth lasting set but i question if it will be detrimental in the long run. i havent worn my hair straight in a while.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Jun 24, 2011)

What do u ladies do to a failed/puffy rollerset, besides flatiron? I want to do a rollerset and I'm trying to stay away from direct heat. So what should I do with my hair if it's too puffy to wear out?  

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using T-Mobile myTouch 3G


----------



## winona (Jun 24, 2011)

Solitude said:


> Starting Length/Goal Length:
> *APL (thinking of cutting to get rid of scraggly ends)
> *Why You Rollerset:
> *so my hair will dry smooth and bouncy & usually for a straight look
> ...



Solitude What happened your first time using them?  My hair kept slipping right out.  I use different sized sections to see if the sections I was originally using were too small however I got the same result no matter what I did  I am going to try again after class on Sunday.


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 24, 2011)

H0tPinkButtafly said:


> What do u ladies do to a failed/puffy rollerset, besides flatiron? I want to do a rollerset and I'm trying to stay away from direct heat. So what should I do with my hair if it's too puffy to wear out?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using T-Mobile myTouch 3G



Depends on when it happens.  If it looks really bad I will just wet it and let my natural curls come thru.  Other times I just pinned it into a passable hairdo for the day the restyled for the next day.  It's just hair and playing with it is how you learn what will work and what won't.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jul 6, 2011)

Im copying and pasting what i wrote in another thread.... Anyone rollerset hair with gloves on ? lol... Doctor says im doing too much wet work.. starting to have nail issues.... I have to find a way to still do my hair and keep my nails dry...

Sent from my ADR6400L from my ADR6400L


----------



## LovingMe87 (Jul 19, 2011)

Napp Thank you! I used to be natural, up until this past Mayl! My avi is a pic of last summer when I was natural. However, I was still able to do a rollerset when I was natural. It wasn't as straight as my relaxed one, but after sitting under the dryer for almost 2 hrs smh it came out decent. Here's a pic from last summer


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 24, 2011)

LovingMe87 said:


> Starting Length:  neck length in the back and sl on the sides (bob)
> 
> Goal Length: full apl
> 
> ...



LovingMe87

We are hair twins. My hair is cut just like this and my rollersets come out like this when I use smaller rollers. Looking good!


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a bunch of flexi rods here still in the packaging, I need to learn how to use them so that I can sleep on them.


----------



## LovingMe87 (Sep 2, 2011)

RossBoss Thank you! I wish my rollersets still turned out this nice. I'm now almost 4 months post now and its a lot more puffy at the roots! lol


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 6, 2011)

bumping this thread!!

i haven't done a set in a while, but i've been stuck on flexi-rods on the ends of my braid n' curls. i love it, they come out soo smooth and bouncy.
product raves:
smooth n' shine serum: this inexpensive little serum is amazing-makes detangling my hair while setting the ends on flexirods so easy.
herbal essences LTR condish-i use the regular condish as a leave-in-it makes my hair feel soo smooth.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 12, 2011)

LushLox and others - what fine tooth comb do you use to smooth the strands before rolling? I feel that my BSS fine tooth comb pulls out my hair when I'm in a a deep stretch.


----------



## LushLox (Sep 12, 2011)

divachyk said:


> LushLox and others - what fine tooth comb do you use to smooth the strands before rolling? I feel that my BSS fine tooth comb pulls out my hair when I'm in a a deep stretch.



divachyk I use a Hercules Sagemann wide tooth and fine tooth comb to rollerset. It makes a big difference! 

I'll be setting tonight!


----------



## LushLox (Sep 12, 2011)

Duplicate post


----------



## divachyk (Sep 12, 2011)

LushLox said:


> @divachyk I use a Hercules Sagemann wide tooth and fine tooth comb to rollerset. It makes a big difference!
> 
> I'll be setting tonight!


 
LushLox - I'm planning to place an order for the jumbo rake. Do you mind sharing the two combs (the product # of each) are you using specifically?


----------



## LushLox (Sep 15, 2011)

Diva I pm'd you.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 15, 2011)

LushLox - thank you. I placed an order last night. Thought I PMd you back but guess not (my bad). I was unable to locate the 6520. Actually called the company and they didn't have record of that comb. Perhaps does it look like the 6450? 




Anyway, the 6450 is out of stock and I will purchase it later. Last night I purchased....

1975





jumbo rake





13620


----------



## H4irHappy (Sep 16, 2011)

LushLox said:


> divachyk I use a Hercules Sagemann wide tooth and fine tooth comb to rollerset. It makes a big difference!
> 
> I'll be setting tonight!



Where do you purchase these?


----------



## CurliDiva (Sep 16, 2011)

Janet' said:


> Although I won't be joining this thread, I will definitely be a lurker and I will be cheering you ladies on from the sidelines!!!!


 
This is just a test


----------



## rririla (Sep 16, 2011)

H4irHappy said:


> Where do you purchase these?



You didn't ask me, but they can be purchased at Hotcombs.net...lol....hope that helps....


----------



## LushLox (Sep 16, 2011)

divachyk said:


> LushLox - thank you. I placed an order last night. Thought I PMd you back but guess not (my bad). I was unable to locate the 6520. Actually called the company and they didn't have record of that comb. Perhaps does it look like the 6450?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My apologies Diva the comb is the 6450, it is the one you've linked here. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 16, 2011)

I did a flexi rod out today. It makes my SL hair look so short but I know the long term  benefits my hair will have!! APL here I come!!


----------



## Cocoeuro (Sep 18, 2011)

CurlFormers set, this might replace my usual magnetic roller set, CurlFormers straightens my roots unlike the magnetic rollers, When I roller set with the magnetic rollers I usually flat iron my roots to uniform the texture with the rest of my hair and that defeats my goal of no direct heat!!!


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 18, 2011)

gorgeous sets Cocoeuro and VirGoViXxEn!!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Sep 18, 2011)

Anybody use velcro rollers or those jet set ones?  I have a bunch but never tried them on relaxed hair.  I'm going to attempt the velcro rollers tonight and see how it goes!


----------



## Napp (Sep 20, 2011)

i saw this dryer and i thought it looked like the perfect hybrid of a table top dryer and a stand up dryer.... its called a lava tech 1875 Pro Salon Ionic hood dryer


----------



## Sunshine_One (Sep 20, 2011)

OOOoooh I likey that dryer!!!  Napp where did you find it?? TIA


----------



## NYDee (Sep 20, 2011)

Napp, that dryer looks hot! If it works well as it looks, I will buy it


----------



## Napp (Sep 21, 2011)

@NYDee, http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=244Sunshine_One i found the dryer at this site

http://www.ginnys.com/catalog/produ...010&link=035489&medium=CSE&CAWELAID=926192332

it just got a new review and it doesnt sound too great. i think we should pass on it. 

Sunshine_One how is that RED dryer working for you?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 25, 2011)

Cocoeuro said:


> CurlFormers set, this might replace my usual magnetic roller set, CurlFormers straightens my roots unlike the magnetic rollers, When I roller set with the magnetic rollers I usually flat iron my roots to uniform the texture with the rest of my hair and that defeats my goal of no direct heat!!!



Beautiful! How did you get them so close to the root? Did you use very small sections?
I have some in right now only I was not able to get them super close to my roots. I also have quite a bit sticking out the ends which I'm okay with lol. I used the Extra Wide/Long, they aren't long enough but I can't tolerate the Extra Long because they're so thin and you can't put much hair in.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Sep 25, 2011)

I just did a rollerset on a head full of BSL natural hair - for the first time since I've been natural - in under 30 minutes. I always thought it would take longer, but you never know until you actually give it a try 

I'm getting cornrows tomorrow and just didn't want to blow dry my hair.


----------



## GraceV (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi ladies. I need your input. I'm learning how to roller set my hair and after trying 50-11 types of rollers, pins, clips, setting lotion, mousse, setting foam conditioners and what not, I think I've finally gotten what works: Setting foam and mesh rollers with the plastic pins. My issue now is this:

I got the Annie mesh rollers to practice with but the edges of the plastic are rough. I feel like this is a breakage disaster waiting to happen especially with my hair getting caught in them. *What brand of mesh rollers are you ladies using? Are there any with smooth edges where the plastic ends?* I went to Sally's but they only had the mesh rollers with the fuzzy things sticking out of them


----------



## GraceV (Sep 27, 2011)

Bumping...


----------



## Cocoeuro (Sep 27, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Beautiful! How did you get them so close to the root? Did you use very small sections?
> I have some in right now only I was not able to get them super close to my roots. I also have quite a bit sticking out the ends which I'm okay with lol. I used the Extra Wide/Long, they aren't long enough but I can't tolerate the Extra Long because they're so thin and you can't put much hair in.


 
@ SerenavanderWoodsen Thank you!! I twisted each strand of my hair at my roots, then put the CurlFormer right over it with the "wand" The sections weren't very small maybe 1 inch....


----------



## SilverSurfer (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you all think roller setting twice a week is healthy since I like to roller set and sit under the hooded dryer for 20 minutes? My roller sets find it hard to last me all week so redoing it mid week would work better for me.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 27, 2011)

Haven't rollerset lately but I'm loving my combs. Thank you for your input LushLox. The bone combs really help with detangling.


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 28, 2011)

i have been ponytail rollersetting this year and loving it.  wish i'd done this yeeeears ago.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 28, 2011)

@sylver2 I am just about to embark on this method, this week. I hope it turns out well. Any tips? Roller size preference etc?

also, do you still blow out the roots?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 28, 2011)

sylver2 said:


> i have been ponytail rollersetting this year and loving it. wish i'd done this yeeeears ago.


sylver2 - how long does it take you to roll? to dry? and what LIs are you using before setting?


----------



## sylver2 (Sep 28, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> @sylver2 I am just about to embark on this method, this week. I hope it turns out well. Any tips? Roller size preference etc?
> 
> also, do you still blow out the roots?





divachyk said:


> sylver2 - how long does it take you to roll? to dry? and what LIs are you using before setting?



i do half mohawk from front to crown in middle of head with grey rollers.  i section the rest of my hair in ponytails. Probably about 10 ponytails altogether with the black rollers and big green rollers for bottom. takes me about 40 mins. i have my setting mixture which has vitamin e, rusk, 1 drop of lottabody, drop of smoothing creme, some other good stuff and shake it up. i put sallys generic chi infusium & moraccon oil mix on my ends before rolling. im under dryer about an hour and 15 minutes. 
if i just got a touchup i usually don't need to put xtra heat on roots, i just use scarf. but if im months post ..for each ponytail i take down i do either hit the roots for 5 secs w/ flat iron or roundbrush and blow dryer.


----------



## Cocoeuro (Sep 28, 2011)

sylver2 said:


> i do half mohawk from front to crown in middle of head with grey rollers. i section the rest of my hair in ponytails. Probably about 10 ponytails altogether with the black rollers and big green rollers for bottom. takes me about 40 mins. i have my setting mixture which has vitamin e, rusk, 1 drop of lottabody, drop of smoothing creme, some other good stuff and shake it up. i put sallys generic chi infusium & moraccon oil mix on my ends before rolling. im under dryer about an hour and 15 minutes.
> if i just got a touchup i usually don't need to put xtra heat on roots, i just use scarf. but if im months post ..for each ponytail i take down i do either hit the roots for 5 secs w/ flat iron or roundbrush and blow dryer.


 
mmm...would you mind posting pics of the rollerset?


----------



## Napp (Sep 28, 2011)

i was about to give up on magnetic rollersets but i will try the ponytail method again this week. the mohawk with the clips just gives me a headache. i might also get some mesh rollers too.


----------



## Rocky91 (Sep 28, 2011)

I just ordered a new soft bonnet dryer, thanks to Napp for the rec.
I can't wait-I'll definitely set more often since I hope to dry in under 2 1/2 hours (that's how long it takes right now )


----------



## Napp (Sep 28, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> I just ordered a new soft bonnet dryer, thanks to Napp for the rec.
> I can't wait-I'll definitely set more often since I hope to dry in under 2 1/2 hours (that's how long it takes right now )



aw hell naw that dryer takes me about an hour-an hour and a half max(depending on how large my sections are) on my natural.. on relaxed hair it took me 45 mins to dry my flexi set with large sections


----------



## H4irHappy (Sep 28, 2011)

GraceV said:


> Hi ladies. I need your input. I'm learning how to roller set my hair and after trying 50-11 types of rollers, pins, clips, setting lotion, mousse, setting foam conditioners and what not, I think I've finally gotten what works: Setting foam and mesh rollers with the plastic pins. My issue now is this:
> 
> I got the Annie mesh rollers to practice with but the edges of the plastic are rough. I feel like this is a breakage disaster waiting to happen especially with my hair getting caught in them. *What brand of mesh rollers are you ladies using? Are there any with smooth edges where the plastic ends?* I went to Sally's but they only had the mesh rollers with the fuzzy things sticking out of them



I use the mesh rollers from Sally's. I just took out the brushes and threw them away. And I also use end papers with them.


----------



## Napp (Sep 30, 2011)

does anyone know where i can get long magnetic rollers? when i went to the salon the lady had used some on my hair and i think i need some length on the roller. my sections might be too big but i always seem to have hair hanging off the roller.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 30, 2011)

Napp said:


> does anyone know where i can get long magnetic rollers? when i went to the salon the lady had used some on my hair and i think i need some length on the roller. my sections might be too big but i always seem to have hair hanging off the roller.



Where are you located?  I know two local places in NY that have them but neither one has an online business.


----------



## mzteaze (Sep 30, 2011)

H4irHappy said:


> I use the mesh rollers from Sally's. I just took out the brushes and threw them away. And I also use end papers with them.



I use the French blue ones.  Plus end papers.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 1, 2011)

Tomorrow night I plan to do my first ponytail rollerset. I have a LOT of supplies to get at Sally's tomorrow in exchange for my Curlformers which are just too much of a hassle for me for regular use.
I plan to do probably 15 + ponytails , the smaller the better for drying and straightening and rolling on very large rollers and sit under the dryer for maybe an hour, half on medium, half on low. My hair dries fast since it's so darn porous. Afterwards I'm going to attempt to blow out the roots, I am SICK of the flat iron, I just hate that thing now and the burned hair odor lol and also experiment with the Jilbere Root Comb thingy from Sallys which I'm buying tomorrow.
I might be singing a diff tune about the flat iron tomorrow when I see how hard blowing out is. I use to touch up my blowouts with a boar round brush back in high school but MAN I didn't know what I was doing lol, I used to damage the heck out of my poor hair.


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 1, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen I bought the comb last week and use it. LOVE IT!!! 

My problem was that my ends wouldn't straighten completely. After using that comb my hair had a nice silky straight look. 

I just have to figure out how to keep my hair from reverting with the humidity. 



SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Tomorrow night I plan to do my first ponytail rollerset. I have a LOT of supplies to get at Sally's tomorrow in exchange for my Curlformers which are just too much of a hassle for me for regular use.
> I plan to do probably 15 + ponytails , the smaller the better for drying and straightening and rolling on very large rollers and sit under the dryer for maybe an hour, half on medium, half on low. My hair dries fast since it's so darn porous. Afterwards I'm going to attempt to blow out the roots, I am SICK of the flat iron, I just hate that thing now and the burned hair odor lol and also* experiment with the Jilbere Root Comb thingy* from Sallys which I'm buying tomorrow.
> I might be singing a diff tune about the flat iron tomorrow when I see how hard blowing out is. I use to touch up my blowouts with a boar round brush back in high school but MAN I didn't know what I was doing lol, I used to damage the heck out of my poor hair.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 1, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> @SerenavanderWoodsen I bought the comb last week and use it. LOVE IT!!!
> 
> My problem was that my ends wouldn't straighten completely. After using that comb my hair had a nice silky straight look.
> 
> I just have to figure out how to keep my hair from reverting with the humidity.


Yay!!!!!! glad to hear it worked. I will not being going near my ends with it though, its for my roots, I hate flat ironing them for some reason. I hate the burning smell my flat irons cause and it just feels too damaging. I feel like the comb would help separate and better distribute the heat. I'll report back on how it worked for me.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 1, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> I just ordered a new soft bonnet dryer, thanks to Napp for the rec.
> I can't wait-I'll definitely set more often since I hope to dry in under 2 1/2 hours (that's how long it takes right now )



Rocky91 - I feel you, I will be buying a Pibbs around the holidays. 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Solitude (Oct 1, 2011)

Bumping! Now that it is no longer scorching outside, I am back to rollersets and deep conditioning treatments with every wash. I'm focused on maintaining this regi until the end of the year. 

There is a fabulous Dominican salon that I can go to when I don't feel like doing them myself. Kinda far from my house, but worth the trip.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## TeeSGee (Oct 1, 2011)

I've been doing ponytail rollersets for a month now and I love the results I get from doing it.My hair stays moisturized, silky,and smooth.Prior to this i would either air dry or blowdry and flatiron.. direct heat only touches my roots if i feel like wearing my hair down and this has now become a part of my regimen.

*Shampoo* -Kenra Moisturizing poo
*DC-* KMC or Biolage Ultra Control Deep Smoothing Masque
*Protein* as needed AOGPB or Joico KPak
*Leave-in* -It's a 10 Miracle on roots, Revlon Equave on length 
*Serum-* Chi Silk Infusion or Agadir Argan Oil Treament
Moisturise Edges, Nape and Ends with Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Moisturizer
Seal with Grapeseed oil on ends JBCO on Edges and Nape

To create ponytail i use silicon elastic bands and cut them out once hair is dry.. I air dry overnight and my hair is always fab in the morn.
I wear my hair up in a loose bun to work and for special occasions I wear it down.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 1, 2011)

Solitude - what are you setting with?


----------



## Solitude (Oct 1, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @Solitude - what are you setting with?


 
I use KeraCare's creamy leave-in, Chi Silk Infusion, and water! 

At the salon, they use Salerm21 and water.


----------



## LivingDol1 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Nice to see a rollersetting thread here. Haven't been roller setting much since trying to attempt a challenge on here 2 years ago. My hair was at it's healthiest while using this method though. So today, I washed my hair, did a protein deep conditioner under the dryer for 15 minutes. Detangled in the shower and added some aphogee moisturizer in during my rinse. 

It took me 40 minutes to roll my hair using grey and blue magnetic rollers. That's pretty good considering I haven't rolled my hair in about 2 years! I'm now under the dryer, hopefully for no more than 90 minutes. Hopig for good results. My hair has been so dry when I air dry.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll be doing my ponyset tomorrow. I'm a little nervous lol. I got all my supplies at Sally's the other day, even some HUGE 3 inch rollers which I probably wont use or maybe I will in the back. I also got the Jilbere Root Iron . Kind of excited to try it, it was the last one there, I truly hope it will straighten my roots after the rollerset.

I also got some mini terry cloth pony holders, since terry cloth is absorbent I it may help dry the ponytails faster, they're also softer than the stiff regular metal free kind. I did a few ponytails after the last wash and my roots have been straight ever since with zero flat ironing and I did huge ponytails so I imagine 10-15 will really work well. I hope lol.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry I didn't take pics but I tried the above last night and while my method needs a load more experience and a bit of tweaking my hair came out so beautiful and SO much better then simply flat ironing which leaves my hair overly flat and dull and dry usually. I did need to iron my roots but it took about 10 minutes as opposed to about an hr for a regular flat ironing job.
What I did wrong was too many ponytails. I made these smalll sections which wasn't necessary and was probably more damaging to my roots, the bigger the section the less tension I think. I also snapped and broke a few hairs while twisting the very soft pony holders, I must be more careful. I will also be buying a seamless fine tooth comb soon. My Mason Pearson Detangling comb is not going to cut it lol. And I don't trust my Tangle Teezer on wet hair.  I also could not for the life of me safely figure out how to use the little metal roller clips to secure the rollers  so I just used the snaps, luckily I had enough....
I also found that magnetic rollers aren't all that magnetic and seemed so slippery but I'm afraid of grip rollers.

*If anyone is willing to demonstrate, point me in the direction of a demonstration or just explain to me exactly how you're supposed to attach the pronged metal clips on to rollers I'd appreciate it.  I'm really slow about some things lol and I could feel little fine hairs snapping with the metal clips because I didn't know how/where to place them. *shudders*


----------



## Darenia (Oct 5, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> *I also found that magnetic rollers aren't all that magnetic* and seemed so slippery but I'm afraid of grip rollers.


 
^^^ I also found this to be true and I have searched Youtube and still no success.


----------



## Napp (Oct 5, 2011)

Im gonna buy me a bone comb and some mesh rollers today. i cant wait


----------



## Solitude (Oct 5, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Sorry I didn't take pics but I tried the above last night and while my method needs a load more experience and a bit of tweaking my hair came out so beautiful and SO much better then simply flat ironing which leaves my hair overly flat and dull and dry usually. I did need to iron my roots but it took about 10 minutes as opposed to about an hr for a regular flat ironing job.
> What I did wrong was too many ponytails. I made these smalll sections which wasn't necessary and was probably more damaging to my roots, the bigger the section the less tension I think. I also snapped and broke a few hairs while twisting the very soft pony holders, I must be more careful. I will also be buying a seamless fine tooth comb soon. My Mason Pearson Detangling comb is not going to cut it lol. And I don't trust my Tangle Teezer on wet hair. I also could not for the life of me safely figure out how to use the little metal roller clips to secure the rollers  so I just used the snaps, luckily I had enough....
> I also found that magnetic rollers aren't all that magnetic and seemed so slippery but I'm afraid of grip rollers.
> 
> *If anyone is willing to demonstrate, point me in the direction of a demonstration or just explain to me exactly how you're supposed to attach the pronged metal clips on to rollers I'd appreciate it. I'm really slow about some things lol and I could feel little fine hairs snapping with the metal clips because I didn't know how/where to place them. *shudders*


 
Are you using the metal clips that have a small gap for sliding into the roller easily? That is what I use and they don't snag. I learned placement from The Healthy Textures Guide to Rollersetting DVD. I don't know how to explain it...but I really take my time putting the clips in and taking them out. I do the Mohawk method, not the ponytail method. 

They also make plastic clips, but I have never tried them.

You can try soaking the ponytail holders in oil to make them more slippery. I use the Terry cloth kind by Goody and they don't snag. I buy them at Walmart...they are pricey, like 3 for $2.

Your hair is much longer than mine, but I use a tourmaline ceramic metal fine tooth comb for sectioning small sections and detangling them before rolling. It's by Conair. I love it. I have purchased several expensive "seamless" combs and they were always too rough/sharp.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using LHCF app


----------



## Napp (Oct 5, 2011)

i bought a bone comb from the bss. its called annie b-bone comb. its seamless and glides through my hair! at 3.99 you cant beat that! im sad that its not a rat tail though. i would like to find one that would be good for detangling too.

i also bought some annie mesh rollers.3 packs of the regular kind and 1 pack of the hard plastic. i really like them both. i tested them on my bangs an i was able to get a secure hold with clips with both with no issue. magnetics always gave me too much slack at the root! im still trying to get a hang of the pins.its hit and miss for now. i paid $4 for them and i finna get my moneys worth!

i will be using this setting pattern. i cannot figure out the mohawk for the life of me







can you tell im really excited for wash day??!?! i got everything all planned out

shout out to godsflowerrr


----------



## Napp (Oct 7, 2011)

ok i decided that i wanted to roll the traditional mohawk way instead....sigh....it took me almost 2 hours just to get these rollers on my head.

i used a combo of plastic and regular mesh rollers. first of all i LOVE the plastic mesh rollers. i dont know why they dont come in a size larger than 1-1/2. they would be great for airdrying as they didnt frizz up one bit. i used them in the front because i wanted it as straight as possible because i will not be using heat. i wish i had some more as 1 pack wasnt enough for the front and my bangs. i will be buying some for my next rollerset.i found them easy to secure with slide in clips and i prefer using clips with these compared to pins because its hard to find a hole that fits the angle of the pin so i have to keep sticking and sticking and its just too much.

the regular mesh were fine and very easy to roll with compared to the magnetics. for some reason i had difficulty with putting the slide in clips in. i used long duckbill clips because they were easier but then i had no space by the time i went to the 3rd main section of the mohawk. so i had to take them out and reroll them with the slide in clips which is why it took me so garsh darn long. i realized that my metal pins arent long enough! i prefer the pins with this type of roller. i feel like they are too thick for the slide in clips.

so my main issue is the roller placement and where to roll up vs down. i wish i could get my hands on the cherie rollerset dvd.i also need a bigger hairnet. this one can barely fit my head


anyway here are some pics


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking good Napp-do you have after pictures??


----------



## Napp (Oct 8, 2011)

Rocky91 here are the results. my hair is a little dull. i think its the salerm. my hair feels great though. i just need some oil sheen and im good to go.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 8, 2011)

^^^^Looking good girly!  Practice does make perfect with roller setting.

Also, sorry for the delay....that Red table hood dryer is holding it's own.  It get's much hotter than my beloed Lady D.   It will do until I can upgrade to a professional salon dryer.  I will say the one thing I don't like is the LOUD motor.  I refrain from setting my hair late at night because I'm not sure if my neighbors can hear it.  lol  I try to be considerate for the most part.


----------



## lustrous (Oct 8, 2011)

this is a work in progress. i used the plastic hard rollers you see in salons and the metal flat bottom clips with a split in the middle. i ran out of clips and ended up doing 3 bantu knots so you can see the crinckly patches in the pictures. i used chi silk infusion and garnier triple nutrition spray on freshly washed/ conditoned hair. my arms hurt bad yall. i got sloppy as i moved to the back. thank you to whoever recommended watching a movie while doing this. ill prob ditch that spray for next time and use biosilk. anyone have tips on keeping the hair damp? i dont want to respritz with water( one less step please) i tried a shower cap but it got in the way.

-lessons learned - 
be prepared w enough clips
-make thin sections


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 8, 2011)

Napp and Lustrous, both of your hairstyles look lovely!!

I will probably be rollersetting my kinky straight weave tonight-I need to avoid heat on my leaveout.


----------



## candy626 (Oct 8, 2011)

In between wearing wigs I think I will also be rollersetting this winter. 

The rollers that have helped me get better sets are some foreign made mesh rollers from Italy. I believe they are called Conici rollers (the same ones they use in many Ethipian salons). They're almost the same size as the gray magnetic rollers sold here in the US, but  I can use pins to easily secure the roller to the base of my head rather than clips. And I can secure the rollers as taut as I want.

Even with these, the key is to make sure the hair is fully wet, detanged, and properly smoothed on the roller. 

You also don't want to take sections too large.

Try not to overload your hair with product either when rollersetting. To me that has always led to poor results. 

And make sure you sit under the dryer long enough or your hair will turn into a frizzy mess.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 8, 2011)

I need to learn how to do this with my hair. Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm doing curlformers. It's a lot easier than the magnetic rollers and flexirods. I will be selling those things.


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi all-I am trying out my first rollerset and I was wondering if anyone had good technique on getting the 'dominican body' look using the round brush to smooth the roots and shaft very sleekly, but leaving much of the curl in? 

More like:





or






?

I have to have curls! I'd hate to do all of this work just to be left with a wrap

eta: I called myself scouring the thread for pics, but its possible I didnt do a good job...


----------



## winona (Oct 8, 2011)

[USER=322171 said:
			
		

> candy626[/USER];14383393]In between wearing wigs I think I will also be rollersetting this winter.
> 
> The rollers that have helped me get better sets are some foreign made mesh rollers from Italy. I believe they are called Conici rollers (the same ones they use in many Ethipian salons). They're almost the same size as the gray magnetic rollers sold here in the US, but  I can use pins to easily secure the roller to the base of my head rather than clips. And I can secure the rollers as taut as I want.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I have been looking for these rollers since last August when I went to Salon Revive in DC  Where did you get them from?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 9, 2011)

i don't have any pics but i did a rollerset yesterday and it came out perfect.  i used keracare wrap foam lotion.  i like setting lotions with a soft hold.  so now i don't need to be in the shop every week.  i can save my 30 dollars.  but i'll still go at least twice a month.


----------



## Napp (Oct 9, 2011)

candy626 where did you get the rollers? i would like some too


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm doing this till the end of the year. The last time, I used heat before roller sets. The next time, I will do a wet set with mesh rollers.


----------



## Napp (Oct 9, 2011)

LongLeggedLife perhaps you would have to roll down to acheive that look. this is the look i want too but i dont want to use heat.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 9, 2011)

what is anyone using to pincurl their hair at night? (metal clips, hair pins?)


----------



## SuchaLady (Oct 9, 2011)

I really want to try a braid and curl but my hair throws a fit with styles like that. It hates braid outs, twist outs, basically anything that leaves a rough, raised cuticle.


----------



## Renewed1 (Oct 9, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> what is anyone using to pincurl their hair at night? (metal clips, hair pins?)



shortdub78 It's easier to use bobby pins. Metal clips can be a hassle if you sleep wild.


----------



## Damaged but not out (Oct 10, 2011)

Help me out here anyone has any experience with these denman rollers? Are these the same type as velcro rollers?

http://www.folica.com/reviews/tools...hermoceramic-self-grip-rollers#reviews_anchor


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 10, 2011)

LongLeggedLife said:


> Hi all-I am trying out my first rollerset and I was wondering if anyone had good technique on getting the 'dominican body' look using the round brush to smooth the roots and shaft very sleekly, but leaving much of the curl in?
> 
> More like:
> 
> ...


LongLeggedLife,
wow, I just did a quick youtube search, and nobody left the curls in. even when the curls looked better than the ending result.
I've seen LushLox in here with some sets that look like this, maybe she can give us some insight. I'm pretty sure she's relaxed and may just opt not to blowout after setting.

for natural hair, I'm inclined to think that flat-ironing the roots would work much better than blowing them out. less manipulation and for my hair at least, it'd get straighter..
I'd flatiron the roots and a few cm down, then lightly use a wide-tooth comb or fingers to break up the curl. I've actually done this and it works well, but at the time i had no camera, so no pics.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 10, 2011)

LongLeggedLife - I typically comb my curls out when I do it at home but keep the curls in when the stylist does it. I've never been to a Dominican salon but I am interested in achieving the look that you explain.


----------



## Napp (Oct 10, 2011)

Damaged but not out said:


> Help me out here anyone has any experience with these denman rollers? Are these the same type as velcro rollers?
> 
> http://www.folica.com/reviews/tools...hermoceramic-self-grip-rollers#reviews_anchor



yeah thoe are velcro rollers



shortdub78 said:


> what is anyone using to pincurl their hair at night? (metal clips, hair pins?)



i actually like using duckbill clips. pins seem to leave dents in my hair. i wear a durag too so nothing slips and slides out of place


----------



## Napp (Oct 10, 2011)

my rollerset ended up being very tangled and dry feeling  i have a feeling its the salerm. it feels great when i apply it but ones it dries it makes my hair dry,weird and ashy. i tried to moisturize with it the other day and my hair tangled up like crazy and looked extra coarsei saw so much breakage getting those tangles out. it doesnt seem to agree with my hair at all.

 i just used some of my crece pelo leave in and my hair feels great and finally has some shine. i do not think i will be using the salerm as a leave in again. the crece pelo is better although i hate the smell. im looking for another leave in. lacio lacio is too light for my hair by itself. i think i may need to go back to what i was using earlier in the year which was either lacio lacio or crece pelo + smooth n shine straighten polish. that serum was so awesome and it made my hair feel so silky and smooth. my kera pro serum seems better for when my hair is bone straight.


----------



## LongLeggedLife (Oct 10, 2011)

OK guys, this was a fail for me, and yes I do have [some] pics:'(
So close yet so far away lolol.

Anyway, I got the rollers in well enough, got it totally dry. I used chi silk infusion very sparingly, then Nairobi WrappItShine foam. Used end papers so the ends were very smooth.






BUT, the roots!!! Chile those rootsLOL. 








And I'm only calling it 'roots', but as you can see, really its a good 5-6 inches that need to be smoothed for this look to work:/

Also let me say, its probably my lack of skill, but I think its impossible for me to do the dominican round brush technique on myself! My arms really dont work that way, and I guess I didnt think that part through prior to trying this.

....Basically, I was unable to direct the heat properly with the blowdryer and hold the brush and twist it the way I'm supposed to in order to preseve the curl.

I'm sad, because I know it can be done, I've been to the dominicans several times, and they do it like a champ:/
At the salon I went to, the referred to it as "The Body" when you leave the curls in. I'm surprised there arent more pictures of this as well, because alot of ladies opt to leave the curls in and then pin curl, instead of the 'doobie' wrap.

It literally hurts me to see all those beautiful curls brushed out into a wrap, I never understood why anybody would want to do that!!

Anyway, Im rambling, but as you suggested @Rocky91, I had to go over the whole thing with a flat iron to have it look presentable(and the flat ironing is what I was trying to eliminate! Grrr!). 

When I was finished, the look came out.........just like it always does when I blowdry and curl with the flat-iron...only it took 3 times the amount of time!! :'( :'( :'(
*
*
*
Sorry i didnt bother taking pics of the final result, by this time I was ticked off I had wasted my whole day just to have it come out the same as it always does, but heres a reference pic from a blowdry/curl with flat iron:





I can do this in about 1.5-2 hrs start to finish including wash.^^^


The roller set took me at least 5-6 hrs to complete *weeps*


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 10, 2011)

^^awww man I'm sorry it didn't go as planned.
That's the problem with those early learning stages of rollersetting. takes too long and it's a 50-50 chance.
and I ain't one to just want to slick my hair back in a bun either. :/

but wow, your hair looks amazing when you do it your regular way!
Maybe just a little more practice!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 11, 2011)

Ponytail rollersetting is working okay for me BUT the amount of length I need to flat iron afterwards is too annoying. Next step is real rollersetting. I'm not fond of ponytail rollersetting even though my hair has more shine and body than just a flat iron. I suck at making tight ponies and my scalp doesn't like it. So I've been looking at a lot of  Rollerset YT Tutorials and I think I can! LOL. I'm surprised I could even do the ponytail sets because I'm so not good at anything but flat ironing but I WILL learn to rollerset. My hair has been looking MUCH healthier since I began.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 11, 2011)

Does anyone use snap on magnetic rollers, not the teeth ones? I'm just not ready for metal clips. I can't get them tight enough and they snag my hair. I'm going to use 1 3/4 inch snap ons.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 11, 2011)

One advantage I have with rollersets that is a disadvantage in all other respects lol is that my hair is hella porous. My hair dries so fast! LOL


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 11, 2011)

Do you guys think this method would be easier or more difficult than the mohawk roller set? I have a stubborn center part so I wonder if this would be easier...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yfmasn9Is9Y&feature=channel_video_title


actually, now that i look at it, it looks harder .


----------



## LimitedEdition (Oct 11, 2011)

AfroKink said:


> *Starting Length/Goal Length:* Layered BSL/ Blunt cut WL
> 
> *Additional goals:* I would like to complete a rollerset in 30-45 minutes
> 
> ...



I really wish I could try lacio lacio :-/ I cant find it locally and shipping nearly doubles the price on most websites. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 11, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Does anyone use snap on magnetic rollers, not the teeth ones? I'm just not ready for metal clips. I can't get them tight enough and they snag my hair. I'm going to use 1 3/4 inch snap ons.



SerenavanderWoodsen I used to use snap ons with no problems. A few things I did to optimize the set was to not use setting lotion so that dents from the snaps wouldn't be visible and I used the clips to anchor the rollers to each other so that the set was taut and smooth. This won't snag the hair cause you are clipping away from the scalp on the rollers only. HTH!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 11, 2011)

^^^^ITA^^^^


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 11, 2011)

bebezazueta... what do you mean, anchor the rollers to one another? I'm trying to picture this but I'm like this... 






please explain!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 11, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @SerenavanderWoodsen I used to use snap ons with no problems. A few things I did to optimize the set was to not use setting lotion so that dents from the snaps wouldn't be visible and I used the clips to anchor the rollers to each other so that the set was taut and smooth. This won't snag the hair cause you are clipping away from the scalp on the rollers only. HTH!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Wait, I think I get it. You mean you used the metal clips as well as the snaps to connect the rollers to one another for extra security? I was thinking you meant attaching the snaps to each other  That's not what you meant right?


----------



## Napp (Oct 11, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Wait, I think I get it. You mean you used the metal clips as well as the snaps to connect the rollers to one another for extra security? I was thinking you meant attaching the snaps to each other  That's not what you meant right?



you just clip the rollers together with the metal clips. i actually read that this could lead to breakage. 

and i also could never get the hang of the snaps for a regular roller set. they always fall out. i like them for pony sets though.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL! ok here's a pic just in case. 






Sometimes the roller is a little loose when you use the snaps but doing the above keeps the rollers in place and taut. HTH!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp (Oct 11, 2011)

I think this youtuber has the best rollerset videos


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6maZ1ITpFE&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28AUJFSYRyU&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ce-L5EuK4vU&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwdrHFngJgk&feature=relmfu

small rollers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfhq6GOj_FU&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrQtS9r4zzE&feature=relmfu

i figured out what i was doing wrong after watching these


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 11, 2011)

That music is so sooothingggg in!!! Thanks for posting those!


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 11, 2011)

i love alraines-her hair is so gorgeous!
re: snap ons. just did a set with snap ons last night, and it came out great. the roots weren't quite so straight tho, but i just ironed them out as per usual. Thanks for the tip about the clips, bebezazueta! that'll def help.
I'll post pics in a second.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 11, 2011)

Rocky91 you're welcome!  Cant wait to see the pics!


----------



## KhandiB (Oct 11, 2011)

This is awesome!



Napp said:


> I think this youtuber has the best rollerset videos
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6maZ1ITpFE&feature=relmfu
> ...


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 11, 2011)

back with pics of my rollerset last night. PIC heavy.
I'm natural, 4a/b. my strands are very fine, and my hair isn't very dense. that might have something to do with my rollersetting success, compared to what i've heard other naturals say.
I wanted to stretch my hair to braid it up for doing my weave. figured might as well try-i haven't had much success with magnetics yet, just flexirods.
Products: Elasta Wrap Foam, Sleek n' shine serum, water, Herbal Essences LTR condish as leave-in. end papers of course. sat under for only an hour. YAY for my new dryer!

wet hair-i've got heat damaged ends. not chopping the rest till APL. doesn't even really matter with my styles-i don't wash and go.




rollerset-attempted the mohawk in the front, back was just haphazard rolling and parting. not much rhyme or reason, and some were a bit loose.




results:








roots were hella crinkly, cause they weren't in tight enough. so i flatironed em out, here's the result:








i was too aggressive in the back-next time I'd flatiron less of the hair.




next day, today-i was too lazy to pincurl or anything, just piled it all up on top, and put a scarf around the edges. oh, I did put two flexirods where my front "bangs" are. that's it. got a little frizzy.






I'm very pleased. it didn't take me long to roll. maybe 15 minutes per quadrant of my head, hour total. 1 hr to roll+1 hr to dry +10 min. to flatiron=2 hr 10 min. style. with practice, i bet i could roll in 30-45 min. I'll probably do this on the regular during fall/winter, when i'm not weaved up.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 11, 2011)

Rocky91 beautiful! You did a great job lady!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 11, 2011)

Great job Rocky91. Very encouraging.


----------



## Napp (Oct 11, 2011)

Rocky91 how do you like the dryer? its no pibbs but it gets the job done! plus its comfy!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rocky91 what type of dryer are you using?


----------



## Angelicus (Oct 12, 2011)

Just some random thoughts about me roller setting today...

Today I used the Silk Dreams line-- I have been using it consistently for two months and I think the silk protein in it is doing something magical to my hair.

Today's regimen:
1. Pre-Treatment with PRE
2. clarify with Trader Joe's Nourish, followed by Whip My Hair Cleansing Cream
3. Deep conditioned with Vanilla Silk Moisture Dream Conditioner
4. Used Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner as a leave-in

Lately, I have been using the 3 inch large green rollers alongside with 2in gray rollers for extra straight swingmatic hair. However, this time I used Gray rollers with purple (1.75 in?). 

I sat under my daughter (my salon hair dryer from LCLbeauty.com) and it took about 45 min to dry. Afterwards, I wrapped my hair using the Silk Dreams Nourish Oil (smells like cafe au lait). 

Oh. My. Lawd. My hair looks, feels, and smells so good. Have mercy! I had to keep my hair wrapped just to prevent myself from playing in it! I love the result of roller set hair. BTW, sometimes I do anchor the rollers. I know a lot of stylists frown on that but sometimes that's the only way I can keep my nape rolled up.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 12, 2011)

Napp said:


> Rocky91 how do you like the dryer? its no pibbs but it gets the job done! plus its comfy!


Napp I LOVE it!
i fell asleep under it a few times, lol.
such a big difference between this and the dryer attachment i was using before.


chelleypie810 said:


> Rocky91 what type of dryer are you using?



chelleypie810, it's the Select Pro Gold One, i ordered it from Amazon. Free shipping since I have the Amazon Prime free trial, and it came in about 2 days.
http://www.amazon.com/Ionizing-Storage-Select-Pro-Gold/dp/B005EIK5X0/ref=sr_1_1?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1318396223&sr=1-1


----------



## Napp (Oct 12, 2011)

rocky it seems like you got a different model then me. mine is red and is in a case. eitherway its all good i didnt know they still sold those!

i still want a lcl dryer though... just cause i probably wouldnt get one until i moved out.


also i was watching macheries bouffant roller tutorial and it really helped with figuring out the pin placement. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRwnDeZMN0o


its also important that you have pins that are long enough. i realized the reason why i wasnt getting a secure hold was because my pins are too short. i have 3" pins that work well. i actually prefer the plastic thin ones to the metal ones but it may just me that my metal ones are too small

here are the kind i like




some plastic pins are thicker and have a little bump on the middle of the shaft which makes them unusable for plastic mesh rollers but these work great for both.


----------



## Napp (Oct 13, 2011)

i bought some metalic pins that are longer than the ones i had but they are still shorter than my plastic ones. i cant seem to find long plastic ones in the store. all i see are the short plastic ones (which i have) and metal ones which are still too short.with the long plastic pins i just stick them in the the rollers stay with no issue but with the metal ones if i bump the roller they loosen


----------



## Napp (Oct 14, 2011)

i set my hair again. it took me so long but less time than last time. i used pins this time (i was able to find the long pink pins:superbananaand saw much less breakage while rollersetting. 

first i gave myself an intense protien treatment with joico reconstuctor and duo tex for 10 mins with heat. then i dced with a mix of joico moisturebalm + salerm 21 leavein. then i used Lacio lacio+ smooth n shine straighten polish and rolled on mesh rollers. there was barley any breakage when i rolled. i had a little difficulty with the back though. this set is much better and i used less rollers although i think i need another roller in my mohawk. 

next time i would like to see if i would get better results with 
-a mineral oil based deep conditioner. 
-more leave in. 
-also i prefer rolling under vs over especially for the back. its easier for me to roll under with enough tension to get hair smooth


my hair is more textured then the last set /bc i couldnt roll taut enough on the sides but there is barley any breakage. i wrapped my hair this time and i saw like 3 broken strands my hair looks thicker this way so i like it. i can only image how thick my hair will look once i grow out my broken areas. since my hair is straight now i can see how bad my breakage was.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 16, 2011)

princesslocks
divachyk

For those who can't get the French mesh rollers, the Diane plastic mesh rollers are comparable in results. Only con is the largest size is 1.5 inches but I did not use setting lotion so the curl will be looser. 

$2.49 a pack. I used 27 rollers cause I used small sections





Here's what my set looks like Mohawk method









And here are my results, soft bouncy curls. I LOVE IT!









My review of these rollers is that they dry just as fast, smooth & taut as the French mesh rollers. I'll definitely use the Diane plastic mesh for tighter curls and the French mesh for larger curls. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 16, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @princesslocks
> @divachyk
> 
> For those who can't get the French mesh rollers, the Diane plastic mesh rollers are comparable in results. Only con is the largest size is 1.5 inches but I did not use setting lotion so the curl will be looser.
> ...



Wow! You roll perfectly!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 16, 2011)

I didn't know they made flexirods this big. Her curls came out beautiful. @Rocky91 I could see you in this style.  I'm gonna try this next year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb2Msu8Zapk


----------



## questionable (Oct 16, 2011)

Beautiful rollerset Bebezazueta !


----------



## NYDee (Oct 16, 2011)

I was just thinking of getting this dryer since it looks so convenient. Does it work well and can you seat on the couch, walk around with them? Will large rollers like the grey rollers fit?




Rocky91 said:


> @Napp I LOVE it!
> i fell asleep under it a few times, lol.
> such a big difference between this and the dryer attachment i was using before.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYDee (Oct 16, 2011)

I have these rollers. While I found it easier and quicker to use them, I didn't like the tiny crinkly lines they left behind. Doing a silk wrap after helped to get rid of the lines though but I feel I lose a lot of hair while doing the wrap. I thought if I use those papers it will prevent the lines but seeing your last pic, I noticed you still had the lines despite using the paper. I couldn't figure out how to use the papers and they were so bothersome to I guess now I don't have to bother.



bebezazueta said:


> @princesslocks
> @divachyk
> 
> For those who can't get the French mesh rollers, the Diane plastic mesh rollers are comparable in results. Only con is the largest size is 1.5 inches but I did not use setting lotion so the curl will be looser.
> ...


----------



## Napp (Oct 16, 2011)

bebezazueta i notice you roll under do you think you get smoother results this was as opposed to rolling over? your set looks beautiful. i love those litte red plastic rollers.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 16, 2011)

Napp thanks lady!  I'm glad you asked. I roll this way as shown in my photos when I have a fresh relaxer so that I can have more volume at the roots. When I have lots of new growth, I roll the other way to stretch or smooth the new growth. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks pookaloo83 I have had lots of practice on myself, mama & 2 sisters!  My mama has 3 daughters & could not do hair so I learned cause I was tired of looking crazy! LOL!

My mom keeps her hair short between 1 & 2 inches and I rollerset her hair for years. She started to go to a beauty salon when I moved away


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 16, 2011)

Tonight is the night. The night of my very first rollerset lol. I did a partial "dry run" last night but I'm still apprehensive. I'll definitely report back .Might even have a pic or two.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 16, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I didn't know they made flexirods this big. Her curls came out beautiful. @Rocky91 I could see you in this style.  I'm gonna try this next year.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb2Msu8Zapk


OMG!! That came out so cute!! It'd take so much less time than my smaller ones too!!
I will def sit under the dryer tho for this-I'd be airdrying for years and years. 
thanks for the tag-I'm definitely go out and get some jumbo flexis to try this.


NYDee said:


> I was just thinking of getting this dryer since it looks so convenient. Does it work well and can you seat on the couch, walk around with them? Will large rollers like the grey rollers fit?


you can't walk around because the power cord limits you, but yea you can sit on the couch, lie down, etc.
I'm positive large rollers will fit under here too-there's lots of room left over when I use it with a head full of flexis.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 16, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> princesslocks
> divachyk
> 
> For those who can't get the French mesh rollers, the Diane plastic mesh rollers are comparable in results. Only con is the largest size is 1.5 inches but I did not use setting lotion so the curl will be looser.
> ...



gorgeous set!! your Mohawk is so neat-I've got a lot more practicing to do.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 16, 2011)

bebezazueta - thank you and gorgeous set!

I normally pony set but I think I will try traditional set next time around.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 16, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I didn't know they made flexirods this big. Her curls came out beautiful. @Rocky91 I could see you in this style.  I'm gonna try this next year.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb2Msu8Zapk




I had a pack of those same ones about a month ago from Sally's. The night before I took them back I spilled hot cocoa and whipped cream on the package lol, still took them back though . I can't stand flexi rods, I doubt I could get them to work like that.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 17, 2011)

Okay, I completed the task of putting the rollers in. Although it was not super easy the job is preferable to sitting flat ironing for an hr smelling my poor hair burning lol. I haven't gotten under the dryer yet lol. 

Anyway, I'm having an issue with my clip on rollers on the sides and top. I'm using mostly 1 3/4 in magnetic snap on rollers and I'm finding that they droop badly!!  Why do they do this??? The ones in back don't droop so much I have to reinforce them with clips so now I figure I may as well learn to use the metal clips and just use them as non snap on rollers...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 17, 2011)

Sorry for the very poor photos lol. My comp camera sucks. The length of my hair came out amazingly silky and soft but the roots are curly partly because my rollers were sagging so much!!! How do I avoid saggage with magnetic snap on rollers? I think the snap ons do not work for me because they were sagging down by like an inch unless i reinforced them with metal clips . I see I will need to learn to use the clips.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 17, 2011)

Can anyone please explain or even visually demonstrate how to secure rollers with metal pronged clips? I know how but many times I'll snag hair. Is it simply placing the clip against the scalp around the hair being rolled and on the roller itself? I know this should be obvious but I'm slow with this kind of thing lol. I need a very basic explanation of this lol.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 17, 2011)

^^^I could not get the mention feature to work properly.

Check out this video.  Out of all the roller setting vid series on youtube..this one is my all time fave. Very user friendly!   HTH

ETA: This is one of 3 watch all of them. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/LorraineTips#p/u/14/Yfmasn9Is9Y


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 17, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I didn't know they made flexirods this big. Her curls came out beautiful. @Rocky91 I could see you in this style.  I'm gonna try this next year.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fb2Msu8Zapk



Her results were nice! I've been meaning to buy some jumbo flexies for the longest.  I remember Southerntease using them a few years back. Well thanks pookaloo83 for helping me spend some money!   I'll be getting these this week.  I have sooo many rollers now.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 17, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> princesslocks
> divachyk
> 
> For those who can't get the French mesh rollers, the Diane plastic mesh rollers are comparable in results. Only con is the largest size is 1.5 inches but I did not use setting lotion so the curl will be looser.
> ...




I have these rollers, except mine are grey and made by Goody.  I haven't used them in a while.  I may pull them out....I wish they would make them in a larger size.  Your set turned out BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## princesslocks (Oct 17, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @princesslocks
> @divachyk
> 
> For those who can't get the French mesh rollers, the Diane plastic mesh rollers are comparable in results. Only con is the largest size is 1.5 inches but I did not use setting lotion so the curl will be looser.
> ...


 
bebezazueta Thanks for the pictorial. Your rollerset is gorgeous


----------



## NYDee (Oct 17, 2011)

Your result came out nice. The secret to preventing droopy rollers is to make them taut while rolling. Roll the hair around the roller like 3-4 times then pull, then roll a bit again and pull again. When it's close to your scalp, you can pull it one more time and then roll it to the end. As you get used to doing it, you will learn when to pull as needed.

Another method I noticed a woman in the salon used is hold the roller taut (use the roller to pull your hair against your scalp as you are rolling) throughout the rolling process. I find this to be much quicker but I haven't master it yet. The first method is easier to learn and the result is the same.




SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Sorry for the very poor photos lol. My comp camera sucks. The length of my hair came out amazingly silky and soft but the roots are curly partly because my rollers were sagging so much!!! How do I avoid saggage with magnetic snap on rollers? I think the snap ons do not work for me because they were sagging down by like an inch unless i reinforced them with metal clips . I see I will need to learn to use the clips.
> View attachment 126673
> View attachment 126675


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 17, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> ^^^I could not get the mention feature to work properly.
> 
> Check out this video.  Out of all the roller setting vid series on youtube..this one is my all time fave. Very user friendly!   HTH
> 
> ...




Thanks, that is a very clear demonstration. I'm going to get a couple more packs of metal clips tomorrow. I need to learn this once and for all because I don't think the snaps are going to cut it. No matter how I did it they sagged with the snaps lol. 

One thing I've noticed is less reversion with rollersetting as opposed to flat ironing. I think flat ironing makes my hair so dry that it reverts easily but when it's rollerset it retains so much moisture that it doesn't pick up environmental moisture as easily.


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm going to take pics of my ponytail set this weekend.
good tips in here too.  thanks ladies.  Your sets look great!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ Looking forward to it sylver2.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> Her results were nice! I've been meaning to buy some jumbo flexies for the longest.  I remember Southerntease using them a few years back. Well thanks pookaloo83 for helping me spend some money!   I'll be getting these this week.  I have sooo many rollers now.



for real, for real! i might go grab a couple packs today.
darn it, pook...helping me spend my paycheck.
Once you get the basics of setting techniques down, you just wanna try errythang...every possible type of roller.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 17, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> ^^^I could not get the mention feature to work properly.
> 
> Check out this video.  Out of all the roller setting vid series on youtube..this one is my all time fave. Very user friendly!   HTH
> 
> ...




Hmm, just noticed that she doesn't mohawk it lol and that she works with her center part...:scratchch...I have a stubborn center part, I may try this next time instead of mohawking it which is like going against the grain for me.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 17, 2011)

I wish I was better at roller setting. I reserve roller setting for those days when I have a fresh relaxer, clear mind and unconditional patience. When I get deep into a stretch, I usually tuck my tail and run and not roller set at all. Matter of fact, I pony set more than anything. My goal is traditional set 1x weekly since that gives a better overall look than pony sets.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 17, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Thanks, that is a very clear demonstration. I'm going to get a couple more packs of metal clips tomorrow. I need to learn this once and for all because I don't think the snaps are going to cut it. No matter how I did it they sagged with the snaps lol.
> 
> One thing I've noticed is less reversion with rollersetting as opposed to flat ironing. I think flat ironing makes my hair so dry that it reverts easily but when it's rollerset it retains so much moisture that it doesn't pick up environmental moisture as easily.





SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Hmm, just noticed that she doesn't mohawk it lol and that she works with her center part...:scratchch...I have a stubborn center part, I may try this next time instead of mohawking it which is like going against the grain for me.




Very glad the videos were helpful to you.  

I've been setting my hair on & off for years.  However, when I discovered Lorraine's channel 3 years ago it really helped me with the pin placement and perfecting my sets.  Yes, she does set with a middle part, I think because of her bangs and how she styles her hair.  It does make it easier to set your part in the style you want before hand.  Once she removes the rollers her hair is basically styled.  I usually do this with my braid/twist and curl sets. 

I say try it..might be turning point for the better in your sets.

Surprisingly, I prefer to do the Mohawk set when I plan on wearing my hair down.  I'm also working on perfecting my ONE pony tail set.  I'll post pics the next time I do it.

I want add that your set turned out good.  I'd love to see more of the curls.  I love hair pics!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 17, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> for real, for real! i might go grab a couple packs today.
> darn it, pook...helping me spend my paycheck.
> Once you get the basics of setting techniques down, you just wanna try errythang...every possible type of roller.



LOL....Don't think I didn't consider going out to get them today.  But today was my day off from work and school.  So I just wanted to rest.  But um tomorrow.....

*God willing of course.


----------



## Napp (Oct 18, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> for real, for real! i might go grab a couple packs today.
> darn it, pook...helping me spend my paycheck.
> *Once you get the basics of setting techniques down, you just wanna try errythang...every possible type of roller.*



aint that the truth.





my new past time is the acquisition of every roller i can afford on a poor college student budget is it bad that i want at least 20 flexirods per color of the rainbow,wide ceramic rollers,ethipian rollers and french mesh rollers.(i dont even think i can afford them all)

I gotta catch em all! ROLL-ER-SET! 

its time for me to go to bed....


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 18, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> Very glad the videos were helpful to you.
> 
> I've been setting my hair on & off for years.  However, when I discovered Lorraine's channel 3 years ago it really helped me with the pin placement and perfecting my sets.  Yes, she does set with a middle part, I think because of her bangs and how she styles her hair.  It does make it easier to set your part in the style you want before hand.  Once she removes the rollers her hair is basically styled.  I usually do this with my braid/twist and curl sets.
> 
> ...


I promise to take more and better quality pics next roller set which will probably be anywhere from Fri- Sun . If I'm loving my first set this much I can only imagine how much I'm going to love it as I get better at it. My hair LOVES indirect heat apparently.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 18, 2011)

Napp said:


> aint that the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



. It does get obsessive, doesn't it. I'm infatuated with rollers of late. I actually put my almost new Hana Elite up for sale in the Vendors section. I just got so tired of flat ironing. All I need is my Sedu for the roots. If I were still ironing the full length of my hair I'd keep my Hana but as it is now I can use the money toward a new/better hooded dryer...


----------



## newnyer (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey ladies!  Attempted my very first rollerset tonight.  I washed & DC'd my hair then put Giovanni Direct as a leave in. Then I put Cream of Nature Argon oil foam wrap and a little hot six on my ends.  Used primarily the grey and purple rollers with clips.   I took about 45 minutes from beginning to end so I had a spray bottle to wet my hair as I went along.  The good:  I think my placement of rollers were good...I was worried that I would have spacing issues/problems.  The bad: had trouble pulling the rollers taut as I went along.  The ends were smooth(I think. Lol) but I can tell I could've done better as I rolled up. Also, I tried to be all creative by using AVJ in my spray bottle to wet any drying hair instead of water, but now I know that was a mistake since I can tell the rollers with AVJ feel distinctively more dry than the ones without.  Next time I guess I'll keep it simple and just use water.  Sat under the dryer for about an hour.  I'm going to keep them in until morning so I'll see how it turns out!  Took one one just to peak & I think I'm pretty happy considering this was my first time...thanks for the tips ladies!!

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using myTouch_4G_Slide


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 19, 2011)

^^Looks great!!! Yay for first times, I had mine on Sunday , still so excited about it, looks like you did better than me. Your placement is nice and neat!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 19, 2011)

Question ladies:

I decided to be a brave girl and use the metal clips now. So I bought all those silly clip on magnetics for nothing, oh well, I'll just use the insides lol. I also bought one pack of grey 2 inch rollers .
How many packs of metal clips do  you think I'll need? I currently have 5  packs of  I think 12 to a pack. I was lucky enough to get the last pack of the clips with extended pockets from Sally's, I may exchange the rest for those when the restock... Is that enough clips?


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 19, 2011)

^^^^ I think 5 packs is enough. Even if you use 30 rollers which is alot, you will still have enough for 2 per roller. Congrats on your first set!  You have gawgeous hair BTW

newnyer you did great lady!  You must be a natural to do so well on your first time. Congrats on your first set as well. Y'all are doing it up in here 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## candy626 (Oct 20, 2011)

Does anybody here roller set more than once a week without any damage/breakage?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 20, 2011)

Can you get heat damage from rollersetting? Dumb question I know. I'm talking about sitting under a hot a$$ dryer every week. Will that loosen curls over time?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 20, 2011)

i wanted to know that too, but i think i will just stick to once a week.



candy626 said:


> Does anybody here roller set more than once a week without any damage/breakage?


----------



## Napp (Oct 20, 2011)

candy626 said:


> Does anybody here roller set more than once a week without any damage/breakage?


a previous FOTM did this

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=22928

i would do it too because by day 4 my scalp starts to itch like mad and my hair starts to act a fool.im thinking i will wear a rollerset for 4 days and then do a braid out until its time to set again


----------



## candy626 (Oct 21, 2011)

Napp said:


> a previous FOTM did this
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/blog.php?b=22928
> 
> i would do it too because by day 4 my scalp starts to itch like mad and my hair starts to act a fool.im thinking i will wear a rollerset for 4 days and then do a braid out until its time to set again


 
Thanks for the link! My hair also feels icky by day 4, I think I will just alternate rollersetting with wigging and protective styles. I know I'm going to be too lazy to rollerset twice a week anyway


----------



## Napp (Oct 21, 2011)

this weeks rollerset was a bust! i ended up flat ironing. my hair is ridiculously poofy and i see alot of breakage. i think i will stick to flexi rods until i can get a touchup + corrective


----------



## candy626 (Oct 21, 2011)

Same thing happened to me. I tried to rollerset with magnetic rollers and roller pins. Part of my hair came out ok and part of it didn't. The rollers I used were too large to fit under my portable hood dryer so alot of my hair wasn't fully dry. I didn't feel like blowing drying or flat ironing so I just decided to wear a wig for the day.

I think I'm gonna give rollersetting and flat ironing a rest for awhile.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 22, 2011)

Napp said:


> this weeks rollerset was a bust! i ended up flat ironing. my hair is ridiculously poofy and i see alot of breakage. i think i will stick to flexi rods until i can get a touchup + corrective


aaaaw, Napp, what went wrong? Was it dry when the rollers came out?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 22, 2011)

candy626 said:


> Same thing happened to me. I tried to rollerset with magnetic rollers and roller pins. Part of my hair came out ok and part of it didn't. The rollers I used were too large to fit under my portable hood dryer so alot of my hair wasn't fully dry. I didn't feel like blowing drying or flat ironing so I just decided to wear a wig for the day.
> 
> I think I'm gonna give rollersetting and flat ironing a rest for awhile.



Don't be discouraged because the hair did not dry! That's the dryers's fault for not being large enough. Try smaller rollers next time but don't give up on rollersetting!
You've scared me from using my grey rollers at all now. I may just stick with the 1 3/4 rollers I have because I know they at least fit under my dryer. They almost didn't fit. I may need a larger dryer soon.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 22, 2011)

Matter of fact I'm going to do a haphazard dry run rollerset before Sunday night just to see if my 2 inch rollers will fit underneath my tabletop dryer lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 22, 2011)

i think i am trying doing it every four days.  my scalp starts to itch and i start getting heavy hand with moisturizing and sealing. my routine is similar to that^^^^ FOTM!

i'm sitting under the portable, flatable dryer now.  i usually like to airdry, but i gotta go to work this morning.  i think i will use some larger rollers for a more straighter look once i get my touchup.


----------



## candy626 (Oct 22, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Don't be discouraged because the hair did not dry! That's the dryers's fault for not being large enough. Try smaller rollers next time but don't give up on rollersetting!
> You've scared me from using my grey rollers at all now. I may just stick with the 1 3/4 rollers I have because I know they at least fit under my dryer. They almost didn't fit. I may need a larger dryer soon.


 


Normally I used some 50mm mesh rollers (close to 2 inches) without any issues. 

I really wanted to try and master magnetic rollers so I used a mixture of
the grey and black rollers (2.5 inch rollers). The black rollers were way too large. I think if I had used all grey it would have worked muuuch better.

Anyhoo, I think you will be fine using the grey rollers


----------



## Napp (Oct 22, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> aaaaw, Napp, what went wrong? Was it dry when the rollers came out?



a few things. Some parts werent dry and i used too much foam wrap. It made my hair (ng an all) so slick which i could never get it to do before. Plus the leave in i used made my hair feel so dry(hawaiian silky14 in 1) some parts felt like they were starting to matt so i put some salerm 21 leave in. Then my hair looked dull but it felt a bit better. So i decided to put more foam wrap to make it feel smooth and silky again.

 My results were really stiff curls. even though i really tried to pull the rollers  taut  and pins were digging into my scalp i still end up with very crinkly roots! The only place i didnt was where i used the red plastic mesh roller. It takes me too long to rollerset traditionally for crappy results! I have over and inch of ng/underprocessed hair  and it just looked BAD. I couldnt just leave the roots like that. If im gonna have to use heat i rather ponytail rollerset and flat iron the roots.i dont think i can do the mohawk past an inch of NG with no heat. I also wish my dryer got hotter....


----------



## yora88 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm just now getting into rollersetting and so far I love it! Flexi rods make the process so much easier! I have a question though, do you ladies still moisturize and seal (and if so how often?) and does anyone know of a moisturizing setting lotion (is that even possible?) TIA!


----------



## TeeSGee (Oct 22, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @LushLox - thank you. I placed an order last night. Thought I PMd you back but guess not (my bad). I was unable to locate the 6520. Actually called the company and they didn't have record of that comb. Perhaps does it look like the 6450?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
divachyk can u plz tell which combs u ended up getting and how ur liking them in terms of detangling/brkg . Iwanna get the rat tail and Jumbo rake, is it worth it? thnx in advance.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2011)

TeeSGee - I purchased all 4 pictured.

Jumbo Rake - use it every time I comb - be it wet or dry. I'm relaxed and it is my go to comb no matter if I'm freshly TUd or 12 weeks post.
Dry Hair - it's large teeth glides nicely throughout the hair and doesn't cause breakage. 
Wet Hair - Use as 1st pass comb. It glides through the hair nicely but the teeth are so large that it doesn't detangle my hair 100%. Little to no breakage.

1975 - wet hair only. Second pass comb. Little to no breakage if used carefully. What I've experienced is that it will cause breakage if I rush through the hair when using this comb. To avoid this, I use small sections and comb through gently and slowly.

6450 - have not used but it's for wet hair only. Third pass comb for smoothing the strand for roller setting. I just received this comb last week because it was out of stock when I placed my original order. I will use it tomorrow to roller set my hair so I will update you after using it.

13620 - dry hair only a second pass comb if I need to smooth the strands more than the jumbo rake can provide.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone else rollerset with no setting lotion at all? I just use serum and a bit of leave in conditioner and it works fine, no stiffness at all, just silkiness, softer than with the flat iron.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 22, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen - Once upon a time I rollerset with water only as per the Macherie technqiue. I had great results but as I learned more about hair care I opted for a leave in.


----------



## TeeSGee (Oct 23, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @TeeSGee - I purchased all 4 pictured.
> 
> Jumbo Rake - use it every time I comb - be it wet or dry. I'm relaxed and it is my go to comb no matter if I'm freshly TUd or 12 weeks post.
> Dry Hair - it's large teeth glides nicely throughout the hair and doesn't cause breakage.
> ...


 
divachyk  thanks so much for such a thorough review on each comb this helped a ton.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 23, 2011)

I am currently leaving this challenge. I can't do this without using heat.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 23, 2011)

DDTexlaxed - I dry using a hooded dryer. Are you attempting air drying with your sets?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 23, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @DDTexlaxed - I dry using a hooded dryer. Are you attempting air drying with your sets?



No. I also use a hooded dryer. I have been straitening my hair too much. I am a little heat damaged because of it.  I don't have the hair type that straitens with the roller set.  My hair looks like it was lightly blow dried after a roller set. I will use this method in the future when my hair gets longer to stretch my hair for a ponytail. BTW, I use mesh rollers. They have so far gotten my hair the most strait. I used alcohol free mousse to help hold the curls. It just looked like I did a light blow out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 23, 2011)

i'm diggin the satin sponge rollers. i guess i can still just wash/dc once a week.


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 23, 2011)

metamorphose88 said:


> I'm just now getting into rollersetting and so far I love it! Flexi rods make the process so much easier! I have a question though, do you ladies still moisturize and seal (and if so how often?) and does anyone know of a moisturizing setting lotion (is that even possible?) TIA!


metamorphose88, Yes, if my hair feels dry, I lightly apply moisturizer. I'm not that into sealing, but there's no reason why you couldn't.
Keracare Foam wrap and Elasta QP foam wrap are both non-drying-but I find it's all about the correct amount. You'll have to experiment, but I've found that 1 small pump for each half of my head yields a firm enough hold, but still soft and moisturized.


SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Anyone else rollerset with no setting lotion at all? I just use serum and a bit of leave in conditioner and it works fine, no stiffness at all, just silkiness, softer than with the flat iron.


I've done it and it works ok. But for my hair type (4a/b) the hair gets much silkier and wraps around the roller better with some foam wrap.


----------



## Napp (Oct 23, 2011)

yes the elasta qp design foam makes my hair feel very silky! i never seen my hair get so smooth on a roller. used way to much but its a keeper in my setting regimen from now on.


Im looking for a new leave in. any suggestions? im thinking of going back to an old staple: Africa best liquid hair mayo


----------



## Embyra (Oct 23, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> No. I also use a hooded dryer. I have been straitening my hair too much. I am a little heat damaged because of it.



I didnt know you could get heat damage from using a hooded dryer


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 23, 2011)

Embyra said:


> I didnt know you could get heat damage from using a hooded dryer


I think she's saying she straightened after the rollersets because the rollersets were not straightening the hair enough not that the rollersetting itself was causing heat damage.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 24, 2011)

DDTexlaxed said:


> No. I also use a hooded dryer. I have been straitening my hair too much. I am a little heat damaged because of it.  I don't have the hair type that straitens with the roller set.  My hair looks like it was lightly blow dried after a roller set. I will use this method in the future when my hair gets longer to stretch my hair for a ponytail. BTW, I use mesh rollers. They have so far gotten my hair the most strait. I used alcohol free mousse to help hold the curls. It just looked like I did a light blow out.


DDTexlaxed - I'm relaxed, thus I'm unsure of what suggestions would help you get a straighter look as a natural. Perhaps someone can chime in to provide you with some assistance. 



Embyra said:


> I didnt know you could get heat damage from using a hooded dryer





SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I think she's saying she straightened after the rollersets because the rollersets were not straightening the hair enough not that the rollersetting itself was causing heat damage.



Embyra and SerenavanderWoodsen - I agree with Serana on what I think DD is saying.


----------



## Embyra (Oct 24, 2011)

divachyk said:


> DDTexlaxed - I'm relaxed, thus I'm unsure of what suggestions would help you get a straighter look as a natural. Perhaps someone can chime in to provide you with some assistance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ahhhh i see thanks ladies


----------



## pookaloo83 (Oct 24, 2011)

Embyra said:


> I didnt know you could get heat damage from using a hooded dryer




Well you could have answered my question upthread when I asked if you could get heat damage from rollersetting often by the hooded dryer. Everyone just skipped right on past my post. I see ya'll!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 24, 2011)

pookaloo83 - my bad Pook. I didn't see your message and my mentions are not working half the time. I have heard majority say no, it's indirect heat, thus no heat damage. Contrary to that, I had a stylist tell me that rollersetting without any protectant might cause issues during the era of when I was setting with water only.  I don't know that correct answer but I'm going out on a limb and saying no to can heat damage occur with indirect heat / hooded dryer.


----------



## H4irHappy (Oct 24, 2011)

Napp said:


> yes the elasta qp design foam makes my hair feel very silky! i never seen my hair get so smooth on a roller. used way to much but its a keeper in my setting regimen from now on.
> 
> 
> Im looking for a new leave in. any suggestions? im thinking of going back to an old staple: Africa best liquid hair mayo



Rusk Smoother Conditioner.  I really like it, it instantly smooths and softens the hair.

And also for a cheapie, Silken Child Leave-In Detangler.


----------



## H4irHappy (Oct 24, 2011)

Last week I decided to give rollersetting a rest and blow dried and flat ironed my hair. This week I'll be back to rollersetting.


----------



## H4irHappy (Oct 24, 2011)

metamorphose88 said:


> I'm just now getting into rollersetting and so far I love it! Flexi rods make the process so much easier! I have a question though, do you ladies still moisturize and seal (and if so how often?) and does anyone know of a moisturizing setting lotion (is that even possible?) TIA!


I just moisturize as needed. Sometimes I just use some coconut oil, sometime moisturizer and a little oil, but not too much product or the hair will become weighed down.



SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Anyone else rollerset with no setting lotion at all? I just use serum and a bit of leave in conditioner and it works fine, no stiffness at all, just silkiness, softer than with the flat iron.



I do the same.


divachyk said:


> SerenavanderWoodsen - Once upon a time I rollerset with water only as per the Macherie technqiue. I had great results but as I learned more about hair care I opted for a leave in.



I learned using just leave-in, serum, and water from her, before I always used setting lotion. I don't remember her ever not using some type of leave-in and serum when rollersetting with water.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 24, 2011)

pookaloo83
hey lady!  i responded, but the board is acting crazy for me right now.  i have to open to windows to read the hair boards, as well as off topic.
but to answer the question.  the answer is no, not really.  i mean it's indirect heat, so it won't cause damage like blow dryers, flat irons, etc... but having the setting on high can dry your hair out if it is not properly moisturized and seal with a heat protectant.



pookaloo83 said:


> Well you could have answered my question upthread when I asked if you could get heat damage from rollersetting often by the hooded dryer. Everyone just skipped right on past my post. I see ya'll!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 24, 2011)

keracare wrap foam lotion keeps gives me such softness and shine!


----------



## Tamster (Oct 24, 2011)

I really want to try rollersetting (i got the straight bug!). I highly doubt I can do it myself, but what are some tips for getting natural hair straight? Is it even possible to get the roots straight without practically ripping your hair out?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 24, 2011)

Embyra said:


> I didnt know you could get heat damage from using a hooded dryer



I've been using a flat iron to try to get the curls I want. It's not from the hooded dryer.  I am trying to get the relaxed look, but it's not working for me. I will do further research when my hair gets longer.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 24, 2011)

Disaster last night. I tried the method in the Lorrainestips video, the non mohawk rollerset which I thought might be great since I have a center part. Nope, DISASTER!! It got so out of hand that I gave up and sat under the dryer with a big section not rolled at all. I had to flat iron way more than last time. My very first rollerset was such a success with the saggy clip on rollers and all and this time SUCKED! I'm still pissed off about this . That mohawk is a rule for a reason lol.


----------



## kblc06 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm think I'm going to join this challenge and alternate with wigs for the rest of the year. 

Starting Length/Goal Length: Starting Length is MBL/BSL, I'm trying to make it as close to WL as possible before the end of the year.
Why You Rollerset: *My hair holds moisture so much better when its rollerset, and I've noticed that since eliminating direct heat, I have had much fewer split ends. My hair also like to split/SSK when left loose in its natural state*
How Often: *Probably once every 7-10 days, *
Products: *Cantu Shea Butter repair leave-in (the new formula is AMAZING!), Lacio Lacio, Chi Silk Infusion, and Setting Lotion (1/4 Black n Sassy 3/4 Water)*.
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?): Magnetic Rollers or Mesh, SalonsRUs hair dryer 
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting: For naturals, the key to getting smooth results is to keep the hair WET, roll with tension, and make sure the hair is completely, absolutely dry before completely taking down. I like to test this by taking down a roller in the thickest, hardest to dry sections in each quadrant of my head. If those sections are dry, then I'm 99.8% positive that the remaining sections are dry as well


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 24, 2011)

Does anyone have tips on metal clip placement? I just have SOOO much trouble with those pesky clips lol. I'm slow lol. I'm ripping hairs and just not placing them right. Is there some trick to them?


----------



## kblc06 (Oct 24, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Does anyone have tips on metal clip placement? I just have SOOO much trouble with those pesky clips lol. I'm slow lol. I'm ripping hairs and just not placing them right. Is there some trick to them?


SerenavanderWoodsen
I find it much easier to use roller pins like so:
http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/co...rod6062596-product?V=G&ext=frgl_Google_Beauty

The ones for Sally's that come in a small plastic cup are better quality and last a long time.


 I never could figure out how to use those damn duckbill clips.  I tore all my hair out once trying 

If you're rolling upwards, place the bobby pin at the front of the roller like so:

​
I have some more tips in my rollersetting pictorial :

http://public.fotki.com/kblc06/new-hair-year-2-jan/wet-rollerset-tutor/


----------



## keepithealthy (Oct 25, 2011)

I know the year is almost over but I've got the straight hair bug...especially with winter rolling in. I want to get away from blow drying because I think it is makes my hair dry  I'm going to try roller setting every 7-10 days. I've only once done a successful roller set and it took FOREVER! I have yet to have had success with flexi-rods. So I'm going to alternate between the two. I have magnetic rollers and some snap on rollers. You ladies have done great with your sets. Rocky91  Girl you get down with some flexi rods!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks kblc06.. off to look!  I bought 5 packs of the metal clips  and I keep making Sallys returns and seriously they'll think I'm a nutcase soon if they don't already so I reallly need to keep them and learn how to use them somehow. I refuse to throw out the money. Maybe I'll get one pack of the pins and see if I like them better though.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 25, 2011)

I have another question ladies.
When I'm rolling my hair I find that I have difficulty in getting the angle right so that it's nice and taut at the root. Does that make sense?  I'll be rolling along and when I get to my root it doesn't even want to roll anymore because of the angle and my roots look frizzy on the roller and sometimes it even hurts because it's pulling awkwardly. I DESPISE that. I know those who are experienced must have a feel for what the proper angling is for rolling in different parts of the head but I can't seem to get it right.  Am I imagining things? Or is this because my partings are awkward?  I will NOT go back to flat ironing so I must master this and I will


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 25, 2011)

you might be adding too much hair on the roller?



SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I have another question ladies.
> When I'm rolling my hair I find that I have difficulty in getting the angle right so that it's nice and taut at the root. Does that make sense?  I'll be rolling along and when I get to my root it doesn't even want to roll anymore because of the angle and my roots look frizzy on the roller and sometimes it even hurts because it's pulling awkwardly. I DESPISE that. I know those who are experienced must have a feel for what the proper angling is for rolling in different parts of the head but I can't seem to get it right.  Am I imagining things? Or is this because my partings are awkward?  I will NOT go back to flat ironing so I must master this and I will


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 25, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> you might be adding too much hair on the roller?


Okay, so that _is_ what I'm doing wrong , I figured it may have been that but I didn't even want to admit it because I feel like I'll need to use so many rollers if I make the sections that small. Also, I've seen people use big secrions on YT and they roll just fine .  I'm doing my set over in a couple of days so we'll see.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 25, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> @SerenavanderWoodsen
> I find it much easier to use roller pins like so:
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/co...rod6062596-product?V=G&ext=frgl_Google_Beauty
> 
> ...



kblc06, very helpful pictorial! I'm seriously going to study it before my next set. Some of those back/side areas are tricky as heck for me lol.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 25, 2011)

H4irHappy said:


> I just moisturize as needed. Sometimes I just use some coconut oil, sometime moisturizer and a little oil, but not too much product or the hair will become weighed down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@H4irHappy - I might be mistaken on water only. A friend loaned me Macherie's roller set DVD so that's the process I implemented. Is that where you picked up her technique?


----------



## H4irHappy (Oct 25, 2011)

divachyk said:


> @H4irHappy - I might be mistaken on water only. A friend loaned me Macherie's roller set DVD so that's the process I implemented. Is that where you picked up her technique?



divachyk It's been forever since I've seen the dvd, so she may have said just water on that and I just don't remember. But the leave-in, serum, and water technique I picked up from her rollersetting article on the HT website.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 25, 2011)

H4irHappy - are you a member of HT?


----------



## H4irHappy (Oct 25, 2011)

divachyk said:


> H4irHappy - are you a member of HT?



divachyk Yes, I am. I like the HT site alot.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 25, 2011)

H4irHappy - I considered joining but opted against it based on cost.


----------



## yoli184 (Oct 26, 2011)

At times, I see myself having problems placing the duck clips. Last week my rollerset  took me 35 minutes. Today it took me 50 minutes. What's the best placement for the clip? Do you place it in the middle or towards the end of the roller??????


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 26, 2011)

the middle and if you need to clip both sides.



yoli184 said:


> At times, I see myself having problems placing the duck clips. Last week my rollerset  took me 35 minutes. Today it took me 50 minutes. What's the best placement for the clip? Do you place it in the middle or towards the end of the roller??????


----------



## candy626 (Oct 26, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a very large hood dryer? I need one that's large enough for 2+ inch rollers? The Ion dryer I have from Sally's is kind of small...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 26, 2011)

^^ I was also going to ask about a dryer that will dry the lower portion of the back of my head. I'm going to try tilting my dryer but if that doesn't work I'll need a new dryer because this one is not getting down there.


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 26, 2011)

ok my pitiful ponytail rollerset lol.  I don't like a lot of curls or volume. so I use the big rollers and small rollers just on certain parts. by day 3 my hair is flatter smoother in bantu knots and set lasts for 2 weeks. this is 1st night of set. only 1 Month post!  I cut my hair back in april to apl.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 26, 2011)

sylver2 it came out nice!  Uhm you did WHAT?  Lawd your hair  grow so fast I can't even tell you were APL 6 months ago.  WOW!


----------



## NYDee (Oct 26, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen, if your dryer is large enough, you can buy the grey rollers and pin the rollers to each other. I can't advice on pin placement, once I mastered making the hair on the roller taut, the roller stopped being wobbly. You can buy Micherie's (sp) video for the pull and pull method. It helped me a lot in learning how to make it taut. I haven't seen anyone on youtube do it like she does.

sylver2, your rollerset came out really nice. What kind of robber band did you use? My hair gets caught and tangled in them whenever I try to remove them from my hair. Your hair looks longer than APL and so full. My hair wants to be like yours when it grows up.


----------



## kblc06 (Oct 26, 2011)

mzteaze said:


> Now at a cross roads, I need a better dryer as my dryer is not powerful enough to pull off a rollerset with longer hair.  Sitting there for 2 hours is not the goal.
> 
> Also, thinking mesh rollers will work better.  Who uses mesh rollers?  any tips?
> 
> Also who has natural hair that rollersets?  Do you have any special tips or products?



@mzteaze candy626SerenavanderWoodsen

I posted a rollerset tutorial album that may help you:
http://public.fotki.com/kblc06/new-hair-year-2-jan/wet-rollerset-tutor/

SalonsRUs has renamed its website and is selling their dryer for $129.99. They have great service and I really love this dryer . It's comparable to the Pibbs in that it has an upward circular airflow and dries hair fairly quickly with sleek results 

http://lclbeauty.com/proddetail.php?prod=PRO-1028

Here's my normal routine:

Wash with Joico K-Pak Shampoo
-DC 2-3 hours (w/out heat) or 1 hour w/heat. I usually mix moisture and  protein conditions for balance. Ex, Aussie 3 minute DC (for slip), Joico  Moisture recovery (deep hydration), and Joico K-Pak Reconstructor  (protein)
-After washing, I'll apply a dollop of leave-in (i.e. Cantu Shea butter) throughout my hair just to help it hold moisture
-I also sometimes  apply Lacio Lacio or Salerm 21, Chi Silk Infusion, and water/setting lotion to _each_ sectioned off piece of hair (per roller)

Tips:

-For naturals, you don't have to worry about using too much product unless you have very fine, silky hair (I don't ).   I like to saturate my hair with a blend of 1 or 2 heavy creamy  moisturizers (cantu shea butter leave in, lacio lacio, or salerm 21), a  serum, and very diluted setting lotion . 

- Do not make your parts wider than the roller; as you roll, apply  tension and push the hair falling off the sides of the roller towards  the middle of the roller - if the parts aren't too wide, this won't be  much of a problem. 

-Keep hair very wet. Since my hair natural hair, it is very thready and  spongy...it's not uncommon for me to have to spritz my hair a lot per  section. 

*-Do NOT try to do a rollerset when you're tired- I promise you'll end up saying "Fcuk It"  *

-It is also easier to roll the perimeter sections (near the nape, sides,  and front) going downwards, towards your skin, if that makes sense.


----------



## Napp (Oct 26, 2011)

NYDee said:


> SerenavanderWoodsen, if your dryer is large enough, you can buy the grey rollers and pin the rollers to each other. I can't advice on pin placement, once I mastered making the hair on the roller taut, the roller stopped being wobbly. You can buy Micherie's (sp) video for the pull and pull method. It helped me a lot in learning how to make it taut. I haven't seen anyone on youtube do it like she does.
> 
> sylver2, your rollerset came out really nice. What kind of robber band did you use? My hair gets caught and tangled in them whenever I try to remove them from my hair. Your hair looks longer than APL and so full. My hair wants to be like yours when it grows up.



i think i might buy the dvd eventually. no one wants to sell theirs!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 26, 2011)

^^^Girl go join her site for a month for $9.99. You will have access to all her tutorials in 2.5 seconds. lol  Seriously she has many tutorials on roller setting using different type of rollers.  It's cheaper than the dvd.  I have the dvd purchased back in 2008. It only covers magnetic rollers.


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 26, 2011)

NYDee said:


> SerenavanderWoodsen, if your dryer is large enough, you can buy the grey rollers and pin the rollers to each other. I can't advice on pin placement, once I mastered making the hair on the roller taut, the roller stopped being wobbly. You can buy Micherie's (sp) video for the pull and pull method. It helped me a lot in learning how to make it taut. I haven't seen anyone on youtube do it like she does.
> 
> sylver2, your rollerset came out really nice. What kind of robber band did you use? My hair gets caught and tangled in them whenever I try to remove them from my hair. Your hair looks longer than APL and so full. My hair wants to be like yours when it grows up.



those goody ouchless. the thick black ones. they usually come out easily but if i feel any resistance at all i just cut it..lol


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 27, 2011)

sylver2, nothing pitiful about that at all . Your hair came out amazing but then it always does with you .


----------



## divachyk (Oct 27, 2011)

sylver2 - do you roll more than one roller per pony?


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 27, 2011)

divachyk said:


> sylver2 - do you roll more than one roller per pony?



no..at first i did but it didn't come out quite right after dried, so i just pony the sections small enough for 1 roller. i do i have to spend longer time under dryer though.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 27, 2011)

My husband pissed me off so bad... I asked him to help me tilt my portable dryer, it has a tilt lever and he just gave up because he didn't know how and didn't give a sh*t and then wonders why I'm pissed at him after, I mean he was clueless . I need to get this thing tilted before Friday lol. For the life of me I don't know how to make the hood stay tilted, anyone know? It's an Gold n' Hot 1400, this exact one. I lost the instructions when I moved a few mths ago . It sucks when a man can't help with such a simple mechanical thing  lol.







I'm thinking if I tilt it upwards just right it will dry the back but as it is it won't dry the lower back at all!!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 27, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen - sorry about the mishap. I'm unsure how to tilt it but a few suggestions would be 1) do a google search for the manual - often times you can find the manual 2) contact the vendor where you purchased to inquire; or any vendor that sells the item if it's still sold 3) check youtube to see if any vids are posted on how-to tilt the hood.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 27, 2011)

sylver2 - thank you for the input. I always roll two rollers per pony. I will try one roller per pony next time to see if I like those results better. Also, why did you cut your hair if you don't mind me asking. 

Your hair is absolutely stunning either way.


----------



## sylver2 (Oct 27, 2011)

^didn't like my ends, also just wanted a nice blunt cut straight across for once. i cut it the day after i took the pic in my avi.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 29, 2011)

Up to my 3rd rollerset ever. Much better than the second but still not as good as my first. Using the metal clips rather than snap on pieces has been very tricky for me. I keep finding that the metal clips are catching hair that isn't even on the roller, it is so annoying!! I need to get some better clips. I  have such issues with parting off my hair. I think my hair is very densely packed or something which doesn't help the problem. Plus my roots are fuzzy. I will need to gain more experience with the parting, for me that's at least half the battle.

 I  also realized that my cheap Gold n Hot 1400 dryer is wonderful and dried my hair in less than an hr, I just wasn't sitting properly under it before. It doesn't need to be tilted after all. It also does not burn me at all. I put a towel over it to keep the hot air in and I think that helped. The entire back was fully dry . My hair was fully dry in probably 40 minutes or less ( I have porous, fast drying hair anyway).


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 29, 2011)

^^^Check out MsKibbi's mohawk method.  Her tips are very helpful also.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2AX8KHMJyQ


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm going to re try roller setting again to replace blow drying. If anything, it is a healthier way to get close to straitening my hair.


----------



## kittie43 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a hot tools standing dryer that used to work great for rollersetting, but has started acting up.  It now makes a loud obnoxious screeching sound when I turn it on.  Anyone have a similar issue with their hair dryer?

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Nexus S 4G


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 30, 2011)

I just did another partial dry run. I'm really dedicated to this lol.

I realized my HUGE error. I wasn't parting my main sections off properly nor was I securing them properly. I was just kind parting as I went along. I need to part off the main quadrants and secure them away lol, I can't believe I wasn't doing that. This was causing my metal clips to catch hairs uninvolved in the  section I was rolling to get caught. It also made it almost impossible to get my whole head since I was going haphazardly some rollers wouldn't fit in the back I forsee my next rollerset to be much easier than the previous ones. Cutting corners only make things harder, I should know that by now lol. I guess I was being lazy by not carefully securing sections away.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 31, 2011)

Rocky91 will there be a 2012 rollersetting challenge?

Also for all of you rollersetting divas, what do you prefer?  Lacio Lacio or Salerm 21?

TIA!


----------



## Rocky91 (Oct 31, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Rocky91 will there be a 2012 rollersetting challenge?
> 
> Also for all of you rollersetting divas, what do you prefer?  Lacio Lacio or Salerm 21?
> 
> TIA!



bebezazueta, oh yes! 
I'll make sure to start one-I plan to continue rollersetting. In fact, I'll probably rollerset more than I do now in 2012.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 31, 2011)

Rocky91 thanks!  I'll definitely join. I plan to do mainly rollersets next year. Can't wait


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 31, 2011)

Just got the 80 pack of the metal cips with extra long pockets from Sallys. They're on sale online too. These are the ones that MsKibibi uses. I'm such a fool for buying all those separate packs of 12 of the ones that don't work as well at like 2.79 a pack when I can get 80 of the good ones for 5 something and online they're one sale  I opened most of them too so I can't return those.
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Metal-Clips/SBS-292509,default,pd.html


----------



## kblc06 (Oct 31, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Rocky91 will there be a 2012 rollersetting challenge?
> 
> Also for all of you rollersetting divas, what do you prefer?  Lacio Lacio or Salerm 21?
> 
> TIA!



Sitting here under the dryer as I type on my phone. I think I may prefer Salem to lacio lacio but they both work well- my sets usually turn out a bit more moisturized


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 31, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> Sitting here under the dryer as I type on my phone. I think I may prefer Salem to lacio lacio but they both work well- my sets usually turn out a bit more moisturized



kblc06 THANKS!  I trust your review cause your sets are the bomb.com!  I'll order some soon


----------



## MACGlossChick (Oct 31, 2011)

bebezazueta, I got those red hard plastic mesh rollers you posted about. I used them for the second time yesterday and the pins are now completely bent out of shape. Do you have this problem, or do you use pins separate from the ones that came in the pack? 

TIA


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 31, 2011)

MACGlossChick yes the pins that came with the rollers are HIT. I bought nylrem roller pix-100 count for $2.99 at Sally's. Besides the pins, how did you like your set with the hard plastic mesh rollers?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 31, 2011)

I used to have Salerm21 used on me when I would visit a Dominican Salon but what exactly is it? I even had some myself to use as a leave in before flat ironing years ago. What does it do for rollersets. I recall it being a bit heavy.


----------



## Napp (Oct 31, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Rocky91 will there be a 2012 rollersetting challenge?
> 
> Also for all of you rollersetting divas, what do you prefer?  Lacio Lacio or Salerm 21?
> 
> TIA!



both of theese give me sub par results. The lacio lacio is too light for my hair. It doesnt make it easier to comb  or feel like its doing anything for my hair unless i put in ALOT.  the salerm is too heavy and leaves my hair dull and coated even when i use a pea sized amount .

 My current favorite leave in is diluted razac leave in conditioner. It has been giving me lovley, shiny, smooth and consistent results. I also find my roots  and hair get straighter with a liquidy leave in than a creamy one.


I am also texlaxed so that might make a difference. Lacio didnt do much for my natural hair either. Creamy leave ins tend to sit on my strands it seems.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 31, 2011)

I've never used Salerm or Lacio. I'll file this away for a later time. I need to use up my other rollersetting products first.


----------



## Napp (Oct 31, 2011)

MACGlossChick said:


> bebezazueta, I got those red hard plastic mesh rollers you posted about. I used them for the second time yesterday and the pins are now completely bent out of shape. Do you have this problem, or do you use pins separate from the ones that came in the pack?
> 
> TIA




i actually prefer the plastic pins that come with these rollers  because i have not been able to find metal pins that are that long.i also like that they have a bit of give to them. I do not have bending issues with the plastic mesh rollers but i did notice some bending when i rolled really tightly with my regular mesh rollers. So if you like them try not to roll too tightly and put them at an angle just enough to get them taut but not diggin in your scalp. If they are digging, is too tight. HTH


----------



## freecurl (Oct 31, 2011)

I want to enter this challenge so bad, but I'm so lazy.  I visit this thread every day for motivation. If I decide to do it, I'll post my results.


----------



## candy626 (Oct 31, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> @mzteaze @candy626@SerenavanderWoodsen
> 
> I posted a rollerset tutorial album that may help you:
> http://public.fotki.com/kblc06/new-hair-year-2-jan/wet-rollerset-tutor/
> ...


 
Great tips. I think I will try to rollerset tomorrow using half mesh, half magnetic to compare results.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Nov 1, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> MACGlossChick yes the pins that came with the rollers are HIT. I bought nylrem roller pix-100 count for $2.99 at Sally's. Besides the pins, how did you like your set with the hard plastic mesh rollers?



bebezazueta- I have some Diane pins, they're a tight fit into those holes. Do the ones you have have square shaped heads? I think I have some of those around here. 

Other than that, I really like these rollers! I'm glad you posted about them cause I wasn't so successful with magnetics. My sets were always a little wet, even after an hour and a half under my gold n hot. With these, I'm dry in 45 minutes. Plus, these rollers are easier to secure for me. When I first got a relaxer, I would set my hair at night with the blue and orange Diane rollers, so I already had experience with them.

If only I could get my hands on some Ethiopian rollers too...


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 1, 2011)

MACGlossChick yes they have the square heads. I'm glad you liked them. Faster drying time and easily available sold me on these Diane plastic mesh rollers. it gives me a nice tight set

I love my French mesh for a looser curl. 

Tell me more about these ethiopian rollers please


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MACGlossChick (Nov 1, 2011)

bebezazueta- I hope this link works, I'm on my phone.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=397140

Hair rollers from Ethiopia


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks MACGlossChick I'll check it out!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kblc06 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have question for those who sit under the dryer to rollerset:

Are you plagued by an itchy scalp afterward? I don't know if it's sitting under the dryer, hair growth, or hair loss, but my scalp is so itchy it's almost painful.  It could possibly be the oil sheen as well.  I oiled my scalp with Softee growth stimulating hair oil (which has capascin as an active ingredient) and EVOO. My head is still itchy but my hair isn't shedding  or anything, especially since I started taking my supplements again , I did notice that my hair sees to have  had a moderate growth spurt recently


----------



## divachyk (Nov 1, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> I have question for those who sit under the dryer to rollerset:
> 
> Are you plagued by an itchy scalp afterward? I don't know if it's sitting under the dryer, hair growth, or hair loss, but my scalp is so itchy it's almost painful.  It could possibly be the oil sheen as well.  I oiled my scalp with Softee growth stimulating hair oil (which has capascin as an active ingredient) and EVOO. My head is still itchy but my hair isn't shedding  or anything, especially since I started taking my supplements again , I did notice that my hair sees to have  had a moderate growth spurt recently


No, my scalp doesn't itch. Hope your scalp settles down soon.


----------



## keepithealthy (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm not a part of this challenge but this thread inspired me to give roller setting a shot. So I washed, dc'd, I used Infusium 21 and Lotta Body Setting Lotion diluted in water. I used these snap on rollers (dunno the name) and end paper. I have no idea how to do a real roller set, so I did a pony roller set. The results were definitely not the best but I'm going to keep trying. My ends came out ok but a good portion of my hair was still curly. I just flat ironed afterward. Even though the roller set wasn't that great my hair straightened a lot easier and it got really straight. I have had very little reversion since then. So I like roller setting better than blow drying...I just hope I get faster and more efficient at it. 

I'm going to try again with magnetic rollers and neater ponytail parts. 

So here are the pics.







This is how it looked after I flat ironed it. A little flat from the avacado oil but definitely the straightest and softest to date!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Nov 1, 2011)

Your set turned out NICE!  With roller setting practice really does make perfect.  Thanks for sharing your pics and technique.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 1, 2011)

keepithealthy said:


> I'm not a part of this challenge but this thread inspired me to give roller setting a shot. So I washed, dc'd, I used Infusium 21 and Lotta Body Setting Lotion diluted in water. I used these snap on rollers (dunno the name) and end paper. I have no idea how to do a real roller set, so I did a pony roller set. The results were definitely not the best but I'm going to keep trying. My ends came out ok but a good portion of my hair was still curly. I just flat ironed afterward. Even though the roller set wasn't that great my hair straightened a lot easier and it got really straight. I have had very little reversion since then. So I like roller setting better than blow drying...I just hope I get faster and more efficient at it.
> 
> I'm going to try again with magnetic rollers and neater ponytail parts.
> 
> ...




Lmao at the name of your dryer. Hot and hotter. 

Your set came out nice and your flat ironed hair even nicer!


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 1, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> I have question for those who sit under the dryer to rollerset:
> 
> Are you plagued by an itchy scalp afterward? I don't know if it's sitting under the dryer, hair growth, or hair loss, but my scalp is so itchy it's almost painful.  It could possibly be the oil sheen as well.  I oiled my scalp with Softee growth stimulating hair oil (which has capascin as an active ingredient) and EVOO. My head is still itchy but my hair isn't shedding  or anything, especially since I started taking my supplements again , I did notice that my hair sees to have  had a moderate growth spurt recently


kblc06, I think it's your growth spurt that may be causing the itchiness.


keepithealthy said:


> I'm not a part of this challenge but this thread inspired me to give roller setting a shot. So I washed, dc'd, I used Infusium 21 and Lotta Body Setting Lotion diluted in water. I used these snap on rollers (dunno the name) and end paper. I have no idea how to do a real roller set, so I did a pony roller set. The results were definitely not the best but I'm going to keep trying. My ends came out ok but a good portion of my hair was still curly. I just flat ironed afterward. Even though the roller set wasn't that great my hair straightened a lot easier and it got really straight. I have had very little reversion since then. So I like roller setting better than blow drying...I just hope I get faster and more efficient at it.
> 
> I'm going to try again with magnetic rollers and neater ponytail parts.
> 
> ...



keepithealthy, your hair looks great! that's your first time?? Your sets will only continue to get better and better....
Btw, I wouldn't call this a strict challenge-it's really just a thread for people who rollerset to share tips, technique, etc.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 1, 2011)

Good job keepithealthy we all had to start somewhere and I'm glad you were inspired!  Welcome and you have beautiful hair 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## candy626 (Nov 1, 2011)

I also decided to rollerset today and flat iron so that I could dust my ends. I used a mix of Ethiopian rollers, Annie Mesh rollers, and Magnetic. I was kind of in a rush so I didn't smooth the hair on the roller as good as I could have, but I knew I was going to flat iron anyway. I included a few pictures.


----------



## keepithealthy (Nov 1, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> Your set turned out NICE!  With roller setting practice really does make perfect.  Thanks for sharing your pics and technique.



Thanks!



pookaloo83 said:


> Lmao at the name of your dryer. *Hot and hotter*.
> 
> Your set came out nice and your flat ironed hair even nicer!



Thanks lol I was dc'ing my neice the other day and she read the name of the dryer and was like  is this gonna burn my hair. lol 



Rocky91 said:


> kblc06,
> 
> keepithealthy, your hair looks great! that's your first time?? Your sets will only continue to get better and better....
> Btw, I wouldn't call this a strict challenge-it's really just a thread for people who rollerset to share tips, technique, etc.



It's actually my 2nd time. I did one in January. Thanks for the compliment and starting this thread. Great info in here. 



bebezazueta said:


> Good job keepithealthy we all had to start somewhere and I'm glad you were inspired!  Welcome and you have beautiful hair
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 1, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> I have question for those who sit under the dryer to rollerset:
> 
> Are you plagued by an itchy scalp afterward? I don't know if it's sitting under the dryer, hair growth, or hair loss, but my scalp is so itchy it's almost painful.  It could possibly be the oil sheen as well.  I oiled my scalp with Softee growth stimulating hair oil (which has capascin as an active ingredient) and EVOO. My head is still itchy but my hair isn't shedding  or anything, especially since I started taking my supplements again , I did notice that my hair sees to have  had a moderate growth spurt recently



kblc06 If I'm not mistaken my scalp was itchier when I used to flat iron before I began rollersetting lol. I don't use the highest setting on my dryer, I keep it to medium heat which is one below the hottest. Try skipping the oil sheen one time and see if you're still itchy so you can narrow it down. Have you tried keeping the dryer to a lower setting?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 1, 2011)

Great job candy626. I'm excited about my next set tomorrow . I need to do another dry run tonight for practice. I'm a nerd lol.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 2, 2011)

H4irHappy said:


> *Rusk Smoother Conditioner.*  I really like it, it instantly smooths and softens the hair.
> 
> And also for a cheapie, Silken Child Leave-In Detangler.


I use this . I have an old bottle and I just figured I'd use it for rollersets. I use it in combo with ChiSilk Infusion, just a small amount of both before I towel dry. During the rolling process I just use water.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 2, 2011)

Does anyone use end papers? If so, why?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 2, 2011)

If you are having trouble getting the clips to hold the hair properly or finding them cramped and bumping into each other I recommend these. I just think they are genius yet so simple but apparently no one thought of it before lol. These are the same ones Mskikbibi uses.http://www.sallybeauty.com/Metal-Cli...efault,pd.html

The difference in actual length of the clips is miniscule but they don't poke out off the roller as the regular ones do...(compared to a typical clip)


----------



## candy626 (Nov 2, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Great job @candy626. I'm excited about my next set tomorrow . I need to do another dry run tonight for practice. I'm a nerd lol.


 

Thanks . There's nothing wrong with doing a dry run. In fact, since I still can't get the clip placement with magnetic rollers right, I might try that myself.


----------



## candy626 (Nov 2, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> If you are having trouble getting the clips to hold the hair properly or finding them cramped and bumping into each other I recommend these. I just think they are genius yet so simple but apparently no one thought of it before lol. These are the same ones Mskikbibi uses.http://www.sallybeauty.com/Metal-Cli...efault,pd.html
> 
> The difference in actual length of the clips is miniscule but they don't poke out off the roller as the regular ones do...(compared to a typical clip)
> View attachment 127689
> ...


 
I never knew the difference between the all the clips. I think I've been using single prong clips that poke out the rollererplexed. I will have to try it with those other clips you show in the picture.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Nov 2, 2011)

candy626 said:


> I also decided to rollerset today and flat iron so that I could dust my ends. I used a mix of Ethiopian rollers, Annie Mesh rollers, and Magnetic. I was kind of in a rush so I didn't smooth the hair on the roller as good as I could have, but I knew I was going to flat iron anyway. I included a few pictures.




Where can one buy these rollers?


----------



## caltron (Nov 2, 2011)

I am going to read every single post in this thread.  What a great idea for a thread!


----------



## Napp (Nov 2, 2011)

i wish i could get some Ethiopian rollers. it seems like i will never get my hands on them... i do have a friend in italy. maybe i should get in contact with her...

also has anyone tried the Morris Flamingo brand of rollers?




they look old school but high quality. they also have a short version that look interesting. i might buy some because i always run out of room in the back





my current magnetic rollers have parts that snag my hair because the plastic wasn't cut properly.

I am also looking for EXTRA LONG magnetic Rollers. i still cannot seem to find them. i know they exist because the lady at the Dominican salon used them on me. its so frustrating. the morris flamingo say their rollers are long but i think they are long in comparison to the short ones they offer.


----------



## winona (Nov 2, 2011)

Napp said:


> i wish i could get some Ethiopian rollers. it seems like i will never get my hands on them... i do have a friend in italy. maybe i should get in contact with her...
> 
> also has anyone tried the Morris Flamingo brand of rollers?
> 
> ...




http://www.sears.com/morris-flamingo-12-dozen-assorted-rollers/p-SPM2678541702P

and here

http://www.amazon.com/Morris-Flamingo-Dozen-Assorted-Rollers/dp/B0002FAIKA?tag=food1d1-20


----------



## questionable (Nov 2, 2011)

How about strawllers...they are mainly used for straw sets, they are nice and long and they come in different widths also.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 2, 2011)

Napp said:


> i wish i could get some Ethiopian rollers. it seems like i will never get my hands on them... i do have a friend in italy. maybe i should get in contact with her...
> 
> also has anyone tried the Morris Flamingo brand of rollers?
> 
> ...



Napp

What size long rollers do you need?  I will stop by our local store on Saturday.  I know the sold the long one.


----------



## candy626 (Nov 2, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> Where can one buy these rollers?


 

I was able to get mine from a wholesaler who sent me a couple of sample packs. I had planned on ordering a bunch from him and then selling them on ebay or something but he flaked out on me, and stopped answering my e-mails.

I'm still trying to look for another source for these roller as I only have enough for the back of my head.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 2, 2011)

does anyone use the satin sponge rollers to maintain their set during the week?  i love those things.  i wear my hair curly all week.  i don't comb or wrap my hair up, since i use small rollers to achieve a spiral look.


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 3, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Does anyone use end papers? If so, why?



omg YES. end papers are an absolute must. They help my ends come out much silkier and straighter. I don't do a set without them.
Seriously, try them-they're not expensive and you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Nov 3, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> omg YES. end papers are an absolute must. They help my ends come out much silkier and straighter. I don't do a set without them.
> Seriously, try them-they're not expensive and you may be pleasantly surprised.



I cannot get the hang of end papers! I've watched youtube vids and i still can't figure it out. I just pull the roller without rolling a couple of times and my ends always come out good.


----------



## Napp (Nov 5, 2011)

I did a pony tail set with magnetics this week. I used razac leave in,kerapro elixir and a tiny bit of elasta qp foam.

 Omgggg it was the silkiest rollerset i ever had. I wish i did it traditionally because my hair got tangled when i was trying to take an elastic out when my hair was wet. It knotted badly and i had to cut it out  also i sat under the dryer for 1.5 hour and airdried for 2 hours and it was still wet at the root  i took them out and put my hair in foam rollers and those roots puffed back up. I wanted it straight for a special occasion tommorow so i flat ironed. It took me longer to set this way imo.  I think i will stick to magnetics for a while. My hair came out so smooth if i had mohawked it i wouldnt have had to use direct heat at all.

pics
set




rollers out




flat ironed


----------



## Napp (Nov 6, 2011)

i still need help with the sides. when i try doing it in 2 main sections i cant get my roots taut. but in 3 sections i can but i run out of room for the rollers which is why i want some shorter rollers.


----------



## Napp (Nov 9, 2011)

Here is a small tip for anyone who has an issue with the feeling that the metal clips snag ther hair too much especially when using mesh roller

use jumbo bobby pins at the base of the roller to keep it secure






then put 3" long french bobby pins through the roller(like roller picks) to get them extra taut




(i like these better than the 3" plastic picks i was using!)

i found that i didnt hear any snapping of strands when inserted the pins and the roots stayed very taut with no pain.


----------



## kblc06 (Nov 9, 2011)

Napp said:


> i still need help with the sides. when i try doing it in 2 main sections i cant get my roots taut. but in 3 sections i can but i run out of room for the rollers which is why i want some shorter rollers.



Napp What exactly do you mean? Do you mean in 3 rows? Perhaps you may want to try a different setting pattern


----------



## Napp (Nov 9, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> What exactly do you mean? Do you mean in 3 rows? Perhaps you may want to try a different setting pattern



kblc06

when you do the sides of a mohawk you part from ear to ear and make 2 main sections. then you split the back half into 3-4 sections to roll and the front into 3.

 i have better success splitting the side into 3 large sections vs 2 and putting 3 rollers on each section but i run out of space for rollers. i hope that makes sense.


----------



## kblc06 (Nov 9, 2011)

Napp said:


> @kblc06
> 
> when you do the sides of a mohawk you part from ear to ear and make 2 main sections. then you split the back half into 3-4 sections to roll and the front into 3.
> 
> i have better success splitting the side into 3 large sections vs 2 and putting 3 rollers on each section but i run out of space for rollers. i hope that makes sense.



Napp
I think I know what your getting at, perhaps these alternate patterns may work. Also, you may want divide your hair in less wide sections- this will keep your hair from falling off the sides of the roller and will also keep the tension. Hope this helps 

In this pic, the three rollers in the front are rolled upwards . I separated this section from the back half, by dividing the front-side rollers to the midline of my ear. Think of it as if you're parting you hair starting from the tip of your ear and parting in a straight line all the way across.  From a side view, it would look as though there as a line dividing you ear in half- this is where the part for the side sections should start.

Like so:











The back:

The roller highlight by the red oval was rolled at an angle like so:











Because that angled section is so wide, when it starts to overflow off the sides, I take off hair on the right side of that roller (if I'm working on the right side) or the left side (if I working on the left section) and set that hair a side to roll at an angle also. Normally this section will be rolled vertically, facing backwards or forwards depending on what's comfortable. You can see this roller in the center of the picture. I use a long bobby to keep it in place for more tension. 












This is pic is the same principle as described before, except instead of doing a mohawk section, I've rolled my hair upwards with the each side facing the other. In the back, I've rolled my hair downward in about 4 sections going across:


----------



## candy626 (Nov 9, 2011)

I bought a Belson Gold N' Hot rollabout dryer (only $88 bucks at Sally's). Figured I'd try some cheaper versions before getting a Pibbs. 

I experimented with it, by putting some jumbo 2.5 inch black magnetic rollers on dry hair, then sitting under it. The dryer was large enough to fit them. It seems to get pretty hot on the highest setting also. But I guess I won't fully know how it works until this weekend when I try rollersetting for real.

Will try and post results this weekend.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Nov 9, 2011)

kblc06, I have disatrous results with my rollersets in the past but see that yours are steller. I have coily hair that I just can't seem to pull taught enough to have decent results. I see that your rollers have caps (I assume that's what their called), however mine do not have caps, so I just try to old the rollers in place with duck bill clips. Would you say the caps make a huge difference or is it just that you have so much practice under your belt, you just know what you are doing now. I would love to be able to do rollersets myself.


----------



## Napp (Nov 9, 2011)

kandiekj100 i know you didnt ask me but IMO the snap on caps make *so *much of a difference for natural hair.


----------



## kblc06 (Nov 9, 2011)

kandiekj100 said:


> @kblc06, I have disatrous results with my rollersets in the past but see that yours are steller. I have coily hair that I just can't seem to pull taught enough to have decent results. I see that your rollers have caps (I assume that's what their called), however mine do not have caps, so I just try to old the rollers in place with duck bill clips. Would you say the caps make a huge difference or is it just that you have so much practice under your belt, you just know what you are doing now. I would love to be able to do rollersets myself.



kandiekj100

For me, they're my handicap of sorts lol. But I find that they keep the roots of my hair from curling up as it dries. Once it's taut on the roller, the clamps help keep it in place and provide extra tension- so yes they make a pretty big difference. But practice has made it perfect . Also, using a denman vs a rat tail comb is more efficient


----------



## kandiekj100 (Nov 9, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> @kandiekj100
> 
> For me, they're my handicap of sorts lol. But I find that they keep the roots of my hair from curling up as it dries. Once it's taut on the roller, the clamps help keep it in place and provide extra tension- so yes they make a pretty big difference. But practice has made it perfect . Also, using a denman vs a rat tail comb is more efficient


 


Napp said:


> @kandiekj100 i know you didnt ask me but IMO the snap on caps make *so *much of a difference for natural hair.


 
kblc06 & Napp - Thanks bunches ladies! I guess I'll be purchasing some more rollers because I'm determined to not have to pay money on rollersets. If I do it myself, than I won't have any quams about washing my hair after only a week, since it only will have cost me a little bit of time.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm still doing weekly rollersets but I'm having an issue with the rollers being so cramped on my head! Last time, the rollers were pushing and shoving each other so hard that many of them loosened up. I just do not understand how to make them all fit cleanly. I must be using too many but I need this many to fit all of my hair. Any suggestions?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 9, 2011)

kblc06 said:


> @kandiekj100
> 
> For me, they're my handicap of sorts lol. But I find that they keep the roots of my hair from curling up as it dries. Once it's taut on the roller, the clamps help keep it in place and provide extra tension- so yes they make a pretty big difference. But practice has made it perfect . Also, using a denman vs a rat tail comb is more efficient


I'm tempted to go back to the snaps. My very first ever rollerset that I did a few weeks ago was mostly with the snap ons and I still think it was my best and easiest to date. Those metal clips are so difficult. Luckily I still have a ton of 1 3/4 inch snap ons.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 9, 2011)

does anyone like the plastic clips, instead of the metal ones?  i bought a few packets and want to try them out friday.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 9, 2011)

Anyone know where to get extra long rollers? I think someone mentioned them here.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 10, 2011)

Are the red the longest in length? I'm thinking about ordering this. A longer roller could solve my cramping issues because it seems like I need TOO many rollers on my head and they fight too much lol.
http://www.amazon.com/Morris-Flamin...AIKA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1320901666&sr=8-3


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 10, 2011)

Napp said:


> i still need help with the sides. when i try doing it in 2 main sections i cant get my roots taut. but in 3 sections i can but i run out of room for the rollers which is why i want some shorter rollers.


@Napp, this set seems to have them all. I'm having major fit issues as well  I'm going to order these possibly tonight lol.  I only wish they came in 1 3/4 size but I can make do with 1 1/2...http://www.amazon.com/Morris-Flamin...AIKA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1320901666&sr=8-3

'Scuse all my redundant postings in here . I'm just really into rollersetting these days. My hair hasn't looked healthier than this since before I ever started damaging it so I'm very set on perfecting the art of setting my hair. I was even considering a mannequin head lol but a mannequin head won't be exactly like my own head so I'm better off practicing on mine lol.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 10, 2011)

kblc06, I just examined the pics and you like almost everyone else seems to be able to evenly section off two side sections are I guess 3 back mohawk sections. I tried this last time and I needed more than 2 sections for my sides  . I did the mohawk no problem, I was able to sort of do 2 half mohawks next to the main one in the back but getting over to the sides, I needed more than 2 rows to cover all my side hair Then the rollers were going nuts crashing into each other lol, loosening up. I need to try this again .  I know my head can't be that big lol.


----------



## winona (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone have a review of the Morris Flamingo brand of rollers? inquiring minds want to know as rollersetting to stretch my hair is my new bff


----------



## candy626 (Nov 13, 2011)

I tried out the Belson Gold N' Hot Rollabout dryer that I got from Sally's, and I really like it a lot. It dried my hair much faster and evenly than my old Ion Table Top Dryer. Sat under the dryer at 1:35pm and was totally dry at 2:10. It would have taken me 20 extra minute with my old dryer plus the back of my hair would not have been dry.

It doesn't get overly hot but because of the way the air circulates it doesnt need to. I'm glad I purchased it, before spending several hundred dollars on a Pibbs.

I also attempted to set with magnetic rollers again, and it came out ok. I am over 12 weeks post relaxer so my roots did not want to cooperate, no matter how taut I pulled the rollers. I flat ironed my roots and did a silk wrap. Here are the results:

This is when I took the rollers out:






After I combed out the set:






After flat ironing roots, and quick 10 minute silk wrap.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 13, 2011)

candy626 beautiful lady!  Look at that shine & health. You can't tell from the pics that you're 12 weeks post. 

I'm glad you posted about your dryer experience. I have an ion table dryer also but I'm getting a salonsrus rollabout for Christmas!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 13, 2011)

those plastic clips suck!  they kept slipping out!  i really like using the larger rollers.  it gave me the look of a roller wrap.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 13, 2011)

i honestly don't make three big sections.  i comb my hair to the back and just section my hair the size of the roller for each roll all the way back in the center.  then i start on the side.  i place two rollers on each side.  it just works out for me.



SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> kblc06, I just examined the pics and you like almost everyone else seems to be able to evenly section off two side sections are I guess 3 back mohawk sections. I tried this last time and I needed more than 2 sections for my sides  . I did the mohawk no problem, I was able to sort of do 2 half mohawks next to the main one in the back but getting over to the sides, I needed more than 2 rows to cover all my side hair Then the rollers were going nuts crashing into each other lol, loosening up. I need to try this again .  I know my head can't be that big lol.


----------



## candy626 (Nov 13, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @candy626 beautiful lady! Look at that shine & health. You can't tell from the pics that you're 12 weeks post.
> 
> I'm glad you posted about your dryer experience. I have an ion table dryer also but I'm getting a salonsrus rollabout for Christmas!



Thanks girl ! I used coconut oil as leave in which seemed to really help with the sheen.

And yes, I would definitely recommend getting a rollabout dryer (I heard the Salonrus is really good). It really does make a difference in drying time. My Ion dryer, though it got really hot, did not circulate air properly and would not fully dry the sides and back of my hair, even after an hour. The Gold N' Hot dryer definitely seems to work much better so far.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 13, 2011)

i put some pin curls in my hair since i wasn't feelin my wrap.  i don't want to put heat in my hair to style.  i hope they come out nice.  if not, i'll just put my satin sponge rollers tonight and call it a day.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm sitting here with dirty hair because I refuse to rollerset till I receive some new rollers lol, hopefully by mid week or I'll just have to wash and stay curly for a while lol. I refuse to flat iron my hair like the old days. I think rollersetting will be the thing that allows me to reach my hair goals, I already see a major difference in the health of my hair.


----------



## Napp (Nov 14, 2011)

candy626 are you relaxed or natural? Your avi and fotki n  pics looked like natural hair to me :S beautiful results. Im not rollersetting again until i get my touch up and corrective. The texturizer i have leaves too much texture in my hair to rollerset regularly and efficiently.


----------



## candy626 (Nov 14, 2011)

Napp said:


> @candy626 are you relaxed or natural? Your avi and fotki n pics looked like natural hair to me :S beautiful results. Im not rollersetting again until i get my touch up and corrective. The texturizer i have leaves too much texture in my hair to rollerset regularly and efficiently.


 

A lot of people ask me that! Even when I went to a Dominican salon last year the lady tried to tell me there was no way I could be relaxed. I use a mild-relaxer every 12 weeks or so (not sure if this is what "texlaxed" is). But even when I used to get a regular strength relaxer every 6-8 weeks at a salon, my hair was the exact same way it looks now (except with straighter roots). My hair is just really resistent to straightening I suppose. I just like the smoothness and manageability I get from relaxers more so then straightening effects. 

And thanks . I tried really hard with this roller set. I hope to one day master these magnetic rollers

I also think I will hold off again on rollersetting, until I get a relaxer. Im in the process of switching brands though.


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 14, 2011)

candy626 said:


> I tried out the Belson Gold N' Hot Rollabout dryer that I got from Sally's, and I really like it a lot. It dried my hair much faster and evenly than my old Ion Table Top Dryer. Sat under the dryer at 1:35pm and was totally dry at 2:10. It would have taken me 20 extra minute with my old dryer plus the back of my hair would not have been dry.
> 
> It doesn't get overly hot but because of the way the air circulates it doesnt need to. I'm glad I purchased it, before spending several hundred dollars on a Pibbs.
> 
> ...



candy626, what a gorgeous set!!!


----------



## NYDee (Nov 15, 2011)

candy626, how do you do your silk wrap and still have curls left. I sit under the dryer for only 7mins and my hair becomes straight and bob like.

I wish I could get a Rollabout dryer but i don't have the space.


----------



## candy626 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> candy626, what a gorgeous set!!!



Thanks Rocky! I really tried this time. Still need some practice with pulling the rollers taut.


----------



## Brownsilk8 (Nov 15, 2011)

Starting Length/Goal Length: Close to shoulder length/ MB
Why You Rollerset:To keep from using a lot of heat and promote healthier stronger hair. It’s also a good way to hide new growth in between relaxers.
How Often:Once a week
Products:Lottabody Olive Oil Setting Lotion/Shea Moisture Hair tonic (after drying)
Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?) I always use magnetic rollers of different sizes usually green, yellow and pink. But I would love to try flexi rods. I also roll my hair ever night. And wear a satin cap.
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:Hmmm… for me air drying usually leaves it so soft I can’t do anything with my hair so I would say use a hooded dryer. Also I just started using Roots of Nature Strengthener Oil moisturizer on my scalp and ends prior to rolling and drying my hair.


----------



## candy626 (Nov 15, 2011)

NYDee said:


> @candy626, how do you do your silk wrap and still have curls left. I sit under the dryer for only 7mins and my hair becomes straight and bob like.
> 
> I wish I could get a Rollabout dryer but i don't have the space.


 
My hair just loves to stay curly! Even a couple days after flat ironing, my hair will start to curl and wave up on it's own. I've noticed when looking at other people's silk wraps after rollersets, that their hair looks nearly straight. A silk wrap just seems to relax my curls somewhat. 

What I do is comb out my set with a wide tooth comb or sometimes a denman brush. Then, I take a smaller tooth comb and kind of wrap and smooth my hair around my head.  I may use a boar bristle brush, but I try to avoid using a brush if possible. I use a Hydra-Cap that I got from Sally's but have also used regular seran wrap with the same results. 

Space can be an issue with rollabout dryers, but they are so worth it!


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Nov 22, 2011)

what size rollers would i need for collarbone to shoulder legnth hair....sorry newbie


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 23, 2011)

LoveBeautyKisses said:


> what size rollers would i need for collarbone to shoulder legnth hair....sorry newbie



You could probably use 1.5 inch rollers for loose curls. What kind of curl are you looking for? A tighter curl will require a smaller roller but you could probably use up to 2 inch rollers for loose waves even at collarbone length I think.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm rollersetting tomorrow . I did my last one last weekend using the blue bouffant 2 inchers from Macherie. I just got one set and it changed the whole game for me. I was able to part my mohawk SUPER wide (because of how long the rollers are) leaving just 2 side sections on each side to work with instead of like 4 on each side which was DREADFUL for me lol. Previously, I'd had a disastrous time getting all of the rollers to fit in some type of order after the mohawk was done but as expected the length of the french bouffant rollers allowed me to have way less hair to work with outside the mohawk.  I did have some trouble fitting under the dryer but my hair was fully dry within an hour. My head would not fit under but the hair still dried.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 23, 2011)

i am going to set my hair on smaller rollers today.  i want a very tight curl, so it can last longer.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 23, 2011)

If anyone has purchased a Pibbs lately, please share the info in about your purchase in this thread: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=583067. 

I know I've been MIA in this rollersetting challenge...that is basically because I've been too lazy/busy to rollerset lately. BTW, I have owned two Gold 'n Hot rolling dryers and they were both great. I sold the first one while I was moving, then purchased a Gold 'n Hot Elite that I still own. I'm just ready to upgrade after 3 years of setting. One of my recent sets is in my siggy.


----------



## skraprchik (Nov 23, 2011)

I want to thank you ladies for all of the tips you have posted in this thread.  I hope that there is a Rollersetting 2012 thread, because I will definitely be participating.  This was my go-to hair care method for years, until I started using the flat iron.  What a mistake that was. I'm now re-learning how to roller set with natural hair, which is requiring a lot of practice.  This week has been very wet, but when the weather turns back to dry I will be trying out my new bouffant mesh rollers.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 24, 2011)

^^^ 2012 Challenge

Please come join me.


----------

